# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ HLEKTRONIKA.GR

## street

δεν θα ηθελα να ανοιξω ενα τετοιο θεμα  αλλα θα το κανω , εχουμε και λεμε , το φορουμ λεγετε *ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ* 
1*  ) να ξεκουμπιστουν απο εδω μεσα ολοι μα ολοι οι επαγγελματιες και μη   ηλεκτρολογοι και οποιουδηποτε διαφορετικου επαγγελματος η εστω να   περιοριστουν στην υποκατηγορια τους , ενοειτε οτι αυτο *ΔΕΝ* περιλαμβανει τους ερασιτεχνες και οσ θελουν να μαθουν και αγαπουν τα ηλεκτρονικα ...
*2 ) να διαγραφει η να κλεισει η ' σηζητηση για ... ηλεκτρολογικα ' , εφοσον διασπαστηκε το φορα με το howtofixit δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει και κατι τετοιο εδω μεσα ! hlektronika λεγετε* 
3  ) να μπουνε διαχειριστες γνωστες του αντικειμενου , ακομα και τον  φινο  να βαλετε ως διαχειριστη πραγματικα θα κανει καλυτερη δουλεια που   υποθετω οτι εμαθε τουλαχιστον το νομο του ωμ , και μην με πειτε οτι δεν   υπαρχουν αξιολογα μελη ....
4 ) οποιος θελει να κανει διαφημιση της δουλειας του υπαρχουν και η αναλογες κατηγοριες .... 



και  τωρα η γνωμη μου και ερωτηση και εξαερωση και απαντηση στο (*1) :  για  ποιο λογο ρε παιδια ερχεστε εδω μεσα και το εχετε κανει φωλια ?  γιατι  δεν πατε να πειτε αυτα που λετε εδω στα δικα σας αναλογα φορα ?  να  απαντησω ? μηπως εκει θα σας εκαναν μπαν την επομενη ωρα ? ποιος σας   φωναξε να μαζευτειτε εδω μεσα ? η προβατινα και τα σουβλακια ? γιατι  δεν  πατε σε κανα αναλογο φορα να λυσετε τα οποια προβληματα εχετε ? και  με  κανετε εμενα υποδειξεις ? σοβαρα ?  που στην τελικη ειμαι  επαγγελματιας  ηλεκτρονικος ! εχετε την εντυπωση οτι ενας ηλεκτρονικος  δεν γνωριζει απο  ηλεκτρολογικα ? γιατι ρε μπαχαλακηδες ? μας  προσβαλεται κιολας ! το  εχετε κανει σαν τα μπουτρα σας (ενω δεν εχετε  καμια δουλεια εδω μεσα)και  ο νεοεισερχομενος ηλεκτρονικος φοβαται  εξαιτιας σας ενω δεν γνωριζεται  εναν απλο διαιρετη τασης πως λειτουργει  ? γιατι δεν λετε τις πιπες που  λετε εδω στα δικα σας φορα ? σεβαστειτε  οτι το φορα που σας φιλοξενει  λεγετε ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ και απο εδω εχετε  μαθει αυτα που δεν γνωριζατε

υσ   : τωρα που γραφω 20 στα ηλεκτρολογικα 5 στα ηλεκτρονικα 
υσ2 : απο ενα πολυ παλιο μελος και αρκετοι με γνωριζετε
υσ3 : βριστε ελευθερα 
υσ4 : απαντηστε ελευθερα και το τι πιστευετε                         

το εβαλα και στο Site & Forum

----------

agis68 (04-02-18), 

mikemtb (04-02-18), 

xrhstos1978 (15-02-18)

----------


## lepouras

τη έπαθες πάλι?
έγινε κάτι και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι?

και ένα από τα δύο θα διαγραφή. διάλεξε ποιο θέλεις.

----------


## street

> τη έπαθες πάλι?
> έγινε κάτι και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι?
> 
> και ένα από τα δύο θα διαγραφή. διάλεξε ποιο θέλεις.



οχι τι να παθω , γνωμη εκφραζω , διεγραψε απ το Site & Forum

----------


## SeAfasia

συμφωνώ απόλυτα.....οι admin να διαγράφουν θέματα σαν του nikosgalanos όταν τίθεται θέμα σωματικής ακεραιότητας...ακόμα και εμένα αν γράψω κάποια χλέμπα...
Επίσης,μέλη τα οποία αφήνουν σπόντες όσον αφορά την άντληση πληροφοριών ή την παράθεση πληροφοριών που έχουν να κάνουν με ξένα έντυπα αλλοδαπής να μπανάρονται επι τόπου...Δεν είναι σε θέση να λογοκρίνουν το από που αντλεί τις πληροφορίες το κάθε μέλος,προκείμενου να υπάρχει πλουραλισμός των γνώσεων.Τέτοιου είδους λογοκρισία την επιβάλλουν χουντικά-ναζιστικά καθεστώτα,όχι εδώ μέσα παίδες...
Το φόρουμ να γίνει ποιό αυστηρό στην περίπτωση όταν κάποιο μέλος ειρωνεύεται ή έχει αλαζονική συμπεριφορά προς άλλο μέλος,όταν αυτό ζητάει την βοήθεια μας...
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Fire Doger

> συμφωνώ απόλυτα.....οι admin να διαγράφουν θέματα σαν του nikosgalanos όταν τίθεται θέμα σωματικής ακεραιότητας...ακόμα και εμένα αν γράψω κάποια χλέμπα...



Αυτό δεν είναι λογοκρισία? Αν κάποιος ρωτάει για θέματα που δεν είναι στα κυβικά του μπορούμε απλώς να του πούμε πως είναι επικίνδυνο και να το τελειώσουμε εκεί, γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε χωροφύλακες?

Άμα γράψεις κάποια χλέμπα θα στην διορθώσουν από κάτω, αν στην διαγράψει ο admin δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ ότι ήταν λάθος και γιατί ήταν λάθος.





> Επίσης,μέλη τα οποία αφήνουν σπόντες όσον αφορά την άντληση πληροφοριών ή την παράθεση πληροφοριών που έχουν να κάνουν με ξένα έντυπα αλλοδαπής να μπανάρονται επι τόπου...Δεν είναι σε θέση να λογοκρίνουν το από που αντλεί τις πληροφορίες το κάθε μέλος,προκείμενου να υπάρχει πλουραλισμός των γνώσων.Τέτοιου είδους λογοκρισία την επιβάλλουν χουντικά-ναζιστικά καθεστώτα,όχι εδώ μέσα παίδες...



 :Confused1:  Ε? Αυτονόητο δεν είναι ότι οι καλύτερες πηγές είναι στα Αγγλικά-Ρώσικα-Κινέζικα?





> Το φόρουμ να γίνει ποιό αυστηρό στην περίπτωση όταν κάποιο μέλος ειρωνεύεται ή έχει αλαζονική συμπεριφορά προς άλλο μέλος,όταν αυτό ζητάει την βοήθεια μας...
> Ευχαριστώ...



 :Thumbup1:

----------


## basilhs26

Καταρχήν το οτι εσένα πήγε κάποιος και σου έκανε υποδείξεις δίχως να σε ξέρει δεν σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να αποχωρήσουν από την σελίδα όλοι οι υπόλοιποι του ίδιου αντικειμένου. Και αυτά συμβαίνουν στο διαδίκτυο και τα forums επειδή ακριβώς μιλάμε εντελώς απρόσωπα και δεν γνωριζόμαστε.

Διαφωνώ και θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να υποστηρίζει κάποιος να φύγουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι από ένα forum που σχετίζεται με ηλεκτρονικά, η ηλεκτρολογία και η ηλεκτρονική είναι τομείς που συνδέονται άμεσα μεταξύ τους, ο ηλεκτρολόγος έχει και κάποιες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών, ο ηλεκτρονικός έχει και κάποιες ηλεκτρολογικές γνώσεις. Είναι σαν να λες από forum που σχετίζεται με την τοπογραφία να αποχωρήσουν οι αρχιτέκτονες και οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί, από ένα forum φυσικών επιστημών να αποχωρήσουν οι μαθηματικοί και οι χημικοί ή από ένα φιλοσοφικό forum να μείνουν μόνο οι φιλόσοφοι και να φύγουν οι φιλόλογοι και οι νομικάριοι. 

Κατά τα άλλα, οποιοδήποτε και να είναι το κύριο αντικείμενο σε ένα forum, πάντα θα υπάρχουν υποκατηγορίες με παρεμφερή σχέση.

Ο μόνος τρόπος να διατηρεί ένα forum μόνο μια και αποκλειστική κατηγορία επαγγελματιών ή ατόμων του χώρου είναι ένα είδος ελέγχου όπως αυτό που εφαρμόζεται σε γνωστή ιστοσελίδα σχετιζόμενη με λογιστικά.

Στο θέμα των ερωτήσεων που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος άσχετος και να θέτει σε κίνδυνο την ζωή του, είναι ένα θέμα που θυμάμαι αποτελούσε πεδίο συζήτησης και σκέψης από τότε που πρωτοέβαλα internet και παρακολουθούσα συζητήσεις επι ηλεκτρολογικών θεμάτων. Το καλύτερο είναι ο καθένας να παίρνει την ευθύνη όσων λέει, αν θεωρεί τον άλλο άσχετο και οτι θα πάει να κάνει σαχλαμάρα και να θέσει σε κίνδυνο την ζωή του τότε να μην απαντήσει έλεγχος είναι και πάλι δύσκολο να γίνει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

----------


## Spark

εσεις που ζητάτε καλύτερο ηλεκτρονικά τι προσφέρετε;

εγω που εχω προσφέρει περισσότερες απο 30 ολοκληρωμένες κατασκευές και μερικές πρόχειρες
*βλέπω πως εδω δεν ενδιαφέρονται.

*τα στοιχεία:
2 χρονια προσπαθω να επικοινωνήσω με τον οικονομικο διαχειριστή του φορουμ, εχω γράψει σε 2 συντονιστες
και απάντηση για το ερωτημα δεν πήρα απο κανέναν.
το ερωτημα ειναι πως μπορω να διαφημίσω εδω με μπανερ κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών.
έτσι τα 2 χρόνια το φορουμ έχασε έσοδα 300ε χρήματα που πήγαν στο skroutz.gr

ξέρετε γιατί; το κατάλαβα...
οι άνθρωποι του φορουμ ειναι φαντάσματα, ειναι άνθρωποι διχως όνομα, διχως πρόσωπο (no name no face)
δεν θελουν να έχουν νόμιμη οικονομική δραστηριότητα, δεν θελουν να εκδίδουν αποδειξεις, αυτό που θέλουν ειναι εισφορές donation.

*εαν ενδιαφερόντουσαν σοβαρά θα έπρεπε να βελτιώνουν καθε χρόνο το φορουμ, που δεν κάνουν.
ετσι:*

1>δεν υπάρχουν ειδικές κατηγορίες για το σημαντικό θέμα της ελεύθερης ενέργειας,
 δηλαδή ξεχωριστές ενότητες για φωτοβολταϊκα, ανεμογγενήτριες, αλλες γεννήτριες

2>δεν γινεται αξιολόγιση των κατασκευών με αντικειμενικά κριτήρια.
αυτα τα αστέρια που βλέπετε ειναι ότι κ ότι γουστάρει ο κάθε συντονιστής.

3>πολλές κατασκευές παρουσιάζονται διχως να εχουν ανάλυση, τεκμηρίωση, βίντεο που να δείχνει τι ειναι και τι κάνουν.
ο άλλος βαζει μια φωτογραφία που ειναι εμφανος φτιαγμένη με φωτοσοπ και λέει "Πηνίο Τέσλα"
 δειχνει και ενα σχέδιο απο wikipedia που δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμένο και κανεις δεν μπορει να φτιάξει την κατασκευή.

4>αυτή η εξυπνάδα με τα κατωχεράκια thumbdown ειναι η μεγαλύτερη κακοήθια του φορουμ.
δηλαδή επειδή τυχαίνει να εχω 4-5 τηλέφωνα με διαφορετικές ιπ πρεπει να βγαζω τα αντερα μου σε οποιον με χαλάει;
προσωπικά δεν εχω βαλει thumbdown σε καμία κατασκευή αν και πιστευω πως πολλές κατασκευές ειναι μουφα.
thumbdown θα έπρεπε να μπορουν να βαζουν μόνο οι συντονιστές και μόνο μετά αιτιολογίας.

5> μέλη που δεν σέβονται την ελληνική ορθογραφία και δεν βαζουν ορθογράφο πρέπει να ντρέπονται, χαλουν την εικόνα του φορουμ και προκαλουν αηδία.
(είναι άλλο να μου φευγει κανα γράμμα ή να χανω τόνους και αλλο να μην εχει παει σχολείο και να γραφει ψέμματα πως ειναι πχ 15 ετων). 

6> θα παρατηρήσατε πως η αναγνωσιμότητα αυτου του φορουμ εχει πτωτική τάση, όλο και λιγότεροι μπαινουν κάθε χρόνο και κυρίως για να κανουν καφενείο.

7> έφυγε ο θανος groov και κανεις δεν φροντίζει την αρχική σελίδα, γιατί οι συντονιστές δεν ενδιαφέρονται,,
και γιατί να ενδιαφερθουν αφου δεν έχουν όφελος;

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Κάντε με admin να διαγράψω ολα τα θέματα, να κάνω ban όλους τους χρήστες...Και ύστερα θα μείνω μόνος :Sad: ... :Tongue2:

----------


## Spark

ο σπουδαιος απο το καγιενοχώρι (βλέπε προφιλ)
*προτρέπει να πάρουν οι παπουδες όπλα και να ρίξουν σε ανθρώπους ή να επιτεθουν σε πολιτικους,, άσχετο με το θέμα και εγκληματικό.*

αυτο το ποστ ειναι ντροπή και το έχω καταγγείλει 2 φορές (στο τριγωνάκι), κανένας συντονιστής δεν το διέγραψε.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post825632

----------


## antonis_p

> ο σπουδαιος απο το καγιενοχώρι (βλέπε προφιλ)
> *προτρέπει να πάρουν οι παπουδες όπλα και να ρίξουν σε ανθρώπους ή να επιτεθουν σε πολιτικους,, άσχετο με το θέμα και εγκληματικό.*
> 
> αυτο το ποστ ειναι ντροπή και το έχω καταγγείλει 2 φορές (στο τριγωνάκι), κανένας συντονιστής δεν το διέγραψε.
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post825632



Το ερώτημα είναι ρητορικό, προφανώς δεν υπάρχουν μεταξύ των μελών του φόρουμ παππούδες σε αυτή την ηλικία

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ που ανοίξατε το θέμα !
Είναι η τρίτη ή τέταρτη περίοδος που μπαίνω σχεδόν καθημερινά, τις προηγούμενες έκλεινα απογοητευμένος !!! 
Το κυριότερο θέμα δεν είναι για μένα οι υποειδικότητες (θεματικές και επαγγελματικές) αλλά τα άσχετα θέματα γενικής φιλολογίας που σκεπάζουν απο την συχνότητά τους τα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα. Όλα αυτά τα βρίσκουμε σε άλλα δίκτυα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, όχι εδώ που ειναι τεχνικό επιστημονικό φόρουμ, έστω κι αν ξεφευγει καμιά φορά θεματικά. Ακόμα κι εγώ που γράφω αυτά τώρα, παρασύρθηκα και μπουρδολόγησα προ ημερών. Τελικά είναι πολύ άχρηστα τα θέματα εξαέρωσης, γέλιου κλπ γιατί απλούστατα σκεπάζουν τα κυρίαρχα θέματα και ερωτήματα. 
Προ ημερών έθεσα ερώτημα το οποίο πέρασε ντούκου, ελπίζω όχι γιατί δεν υπάρχει ένας καλός γνώστης να απαντήσει αλλά γιατί σκεπάστηκε από τις μπουρδολογίες .... 
Τα θέματα που μοιάζουν να ξεφεύγουν από το κυρίαρχο θέμα ηλεκτρονικών πρέπει να μπορεί κάποιος να τα στέλνει στο How you fix it ή κάπου αλλού χωρίς διαγραφή αλλά όχι να μένουν επίκαιρα στη σέντρα του φόρουμ. (Μεχρι χθες μιλούσαμε για ένα θέμα θέρμανσης, πολύ ωραίο, να βοηθήσει ή να συζητήσει όποιος μπορεί αλλά όχι να μένει κυρίαρχο στην πρώτη σελίδα, δεν είχε τίποτα ηλεκτρονικό να συζητηθεί πλην ενός εξαρτήματος το οποίο αγοράστηκε και τοποθετήθηκε να κάνει τη δουλειά του)
Επί των εσωτερικών θεμάτων του φόρουμ δεν μπορώ να πάρω θέση. 
    Υπάρχει μια γενικότερη απαξίωση νομίζω.

----------


## kioan

> 2οι άνθρωποι του φορουμ ειναι φαντάσματα, ειναι άνθρωποι διχως όνομα, διχως πρόσωπο (no name no face)
> δεν θελουν να έχουν νόμιμη οικονομική δραστηριότητα, δεν θελουν να εκδίδουν αποδειξεις, αυτό που θέλουν ειναι εισφορές donation




Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν από τους ιδιοκτήτες του site, αλλά αυτό το σχόλιο είναι τουλάχιστον προσβλητικό.

Δεν ξέρω πως την εννοείς εσύ την "νόμιμη οικονομική δραστηριότητα" σε ένα ανοικτό forum που ξεκίνησε να υπάρχει επειδή κάποιοι αφιέρωσαν προσωπικό *χρόνο* και *χρήμα* για να το στήσουν και να το συντηρούν. Και συντήρηση δεν είναι μόνο η διαχείριση του forum σε επίπεδο αναρτήσεων. Υπάρχουν πολλά ακόμη πράγματα που γίνονται προκειμένου ένα website να βγει στον αέρα και να λειτουργεί 24/7 απροβλημάτιστα και χωρίς προβλήματα απόδοσης/καθυστερήσεις κλπ.
Εάν το forum από πλευράς διαχειριστών (system administration, webserver, DB κλπ) είχε αφεθεί στην τύχη του και έτρεχε στον αυτόματο πιλότο, να είστε σίγουροι πως θα το είχατε καταλάβει.
 *Spoiler:*       Δεν ξέρω πόσοι από εσάς θυμάστε το πολύ δυνατό από άποψη τεχνικών γνώσεων forum του TechTeam (εκτός από Πληροφορική είχε αρκετά καλή ενότητα Ηλεκτρονικών και αυτό) και το πως τελικά διαλύθηκε. Εκεί είχε γίνει αυτό ακριβώς που περιέγραψα, εγκαταλείφθηκε από τους διαχειριστές του.   

Όποιος νομίζει ότι αυτό είναι κάτι απλό, υπάρχει ελεύθερο πεδίο δόξης λαμπρό! Ας φτιάξει ένα καλύτερο site/forum το οποίο να έχει και "νόμιμη οικονομική δραστηριότητα". Να δημιουργήσει και ένα εταιρικό σχήμα στο οποίο θα ανήκει το forum, και μετά η νομική αυτή μορφή που θα επιλεγεί να λειτουργεί με τους νόμους που διέπουν τις ανάλογες επιχειρήσεις (τήρηση λογιστικών βιβλίων, φορολογία κλπ).

Ως τέτοια νόμιμη επιχείριση θα μπορεί να δέχεται και νόμιμες άμεσες διαφημίσεις με τον τρόπο που το εννοείς εσύ, αλλά και έμμεσες για προώθηση άρθρων γύρω από συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα. Θα είναι πραγματικά ένα καλύτερο forum. Για παράδειγμα επειδή η επισκευή συσκευών ζημιώνει όσους τις πουλάνε, ίσως αρχίσουν να διαγράφονται και μηνύματα που παραβιάζουν τα συμφέροντα εταιρειών και θα παροτρύνονται οι χρήστες να αγοράσουν το νεότερο μοντέλο.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να εμφανίζονται ως "τελευταίες δημοσιεύσεις" θέματα "γενικής συζήτησης"  αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω είναι 5 στα 12 !!!!  Άλλοτε είναι και παραπάνω.
Να φύγουν από εκεί αν δεν διαγραφούν γιατί χαλάνε όλη την εικόνα του site !!!
Θα προτιμούσα να μην υπήρχαν καν γιατί οξύνουν αντιπαραθέσεις, δημιουργούν προκαταλήψεις έναντι άλλων μελών και στο φινάλε τι με νοιάζει αν είναι φασίστας ή ότι άλλο όποιος μου δώσει μια απάντηση στο θέμα μου, αλλά αυτό και ως εκεί.
Ένας επισκέπτης του φόρουμ τι βλέπει πρώτη φορά μπαίνοντας ;;;

----------


## electrifier

Μια χαρά είναι το φόρουμ, προσωπικά ως ερασιτέχνης ξέρω πως υπάρχει μια γωνιά όπου μπορώ να πάρω απαντήσεις από γνώστες, να δω και να θαυμάσω όμορφες κατασκευές που δεν έχω το χρόνο ή τα υλικά ή την έμπνευση να κάνω εγώ (όχι, δε πάει χαμένο που τις δημοσιεύετε, είναι σα να λέμε πως τα βιβλία σε μία βιβλιοθήκη είναι άχρηστα επειδή κάθονται σε ράφια επί χρόνια μέχρι να τα αναζητήσει κάποιος) και γενικά κάθε φορά που το ανοίγω απλά χαζεύω ευχάριστα τα διάφορα πρόσφατα θέματα.

Και η γνώση και η άγνοια είναι το αλάτι και το πιπέρι, μια χαρά όλα. Μαθαίνουμε με το πρώτο, χαμογελάμε με το δεύτερο, όλοι κερδίζουν.

Η αναφερόμενη κόντρα ηλεκτρολόγων - ηλεκτρονικών ( ; ) θεωρώ πως είναι μπέρδεμα στο μυαλό όσων τη κάνουν. Ο ηλεκτρολόγος τα κάνει όλα μέχρι τη πρίζα και ο ηλεκτρονικός όλα μετά η πρίζα. Ο ηλεκτρολόγος χρειάζεται περισσότερο εμπειρία και υπευθυνότητα κι ο ηλεκτρονικός περισσότερο φαντασία και δημιουργικότητα. Είναι περισσότερο εφαπτόμενα επιστημονικά πεδία παρά τέμνοντα. Κι ως εφαπτόμενα πεδία δε βρίσκω λόγο να αποκλειστεί το ηλεκτρολογικό κομμάτι του φόρουμ.

Το μόνο που θεωρώ πως χαλάει τη γωνιά είναι θέματα με παντελώς άκομψες εως αγενείς τοποθετήσεις όπως ετούτο.

----------


## stam1982

Έχω δύο προτάσεις να κάνω.1ον ΓΙΑ να εγγραφεί κάποιος να πρέπει πρωτα να περάσει ένα τεστ γνώσεων.
2ον αν δεν δεχτούν οι υπάρχοντες ηλεκτρολόγοι να φυγουν να τους λιθοβολησουμε.

----------


## nick1974

> Η αναφερόμενη κόντρα ηλεκτρολόγων - ηλεκτρονικών ( ; ) θεωρώ πως είναι μπέρδεμα στο μυαλό όσων τη κάνουν. Ο ηλεκτρολόγος τα κάνει όλα μέχρι τη πρίζα και ο ηλεκτρονικός όλα μετά η πρίζα. Ο ηλεκτρολόγος χρειάζεται περισσότερο εμπειρία και υπευθυνότητα κι ο ηλεκτρονικός περισσότερο φαντασία και δημιουργικότητα. Είναι περισσότερο εφαπτόμενα επιστημονικά πεδία παρά τέμνοντα. Κι ως εφαπτόμενα πεδία δε βρίσκω λόγο να αποκλειστεί το ηλεκτρολογικό κομμάτι του φόρουμ.






 κοντρα υπηρχε μονο στις σχολες κι αυτο στα πρωτα εξαμηνα που κατα κορον ολοι ειναι νουμπαδες και δε ξερουν τι τους γινεται (και βασικα απο μας ξεκινουσε η απαξιωση κι ο σνομπισμος κι οχι απ τους ηλεκτρολογους).
Στον πραγματικο κοσμο ομως οι δυο δουλειες αυτες αλληλοεπικαλυπτονται, ειδικα στο βιομηχανικο / marine κτλ χωρο δε μπορει καποιος να αναφερει ευκολα το τι ακριβως ειναι γιατι τελικα δε ξερει κι ο ιδιος ! (κυριολεκτια αφου και οι δυο ειδικοτητες ασχολουνται με τα ιδια ακριβως πραγματα κι εκει δεν εχει πριζες αρσενικες και θυλικες αλλα πινακες ισχυος και αυτοματισμοι που ελεγχουν κυριολεκτικα βαρια πραματα).
Καταλαβαινω πως σε οικιακης χρησης πραγματα ισως ο ηλεκτρονικος θεωρει πιο σπουδαια τη δουλεια του αφου θελει ενα σωρω γνωσεις για να την κανει -θεωρητικα παντα γιατι δεν ειναι απολυτο- και θεωρει πιο χαμαλοδουλεια αυτη του ηλεκτρολογου εγκαταστατη που απλως βαζει πινακακια διανομης και πριζες, και μεχρι ενα σημειο ΙΣΩΣ εχει καποιο δικιο αλλα το να τραβαει ζορι ειναι κατι που δε το πολυποιανω. 
Δυστυχως μια μεγαλη μεριδα δηθεν ηλεκτρονικων νοιωθει λες και ανακαλυψε το φαρμακο του καρκινου -και συνηθως ειναι αυτοι που απλα αλλαζουν πλακετες σε κινητα-, κι απ την αλλη υπαρχουν και απειροι δηθεν ηλεκτρολογοι που 2 λεπτα να συζητησεις μαζι τους αρκουν για να παθεις τριπλο εγκεφαλικο...
Στους σοβαρους επαγγελματιες που δουλευουν στα διπλα διπλα γραφεια και που συνεργαζονται σε projects δεν υπαρχει καμια απολυτως κοντρα (η κι αν υπαρχει καμια φορα αυτο εχει να κανει με αλλα θεματα κι οχι μ,ε ειδικοτητες)






> Το μόνο που θεωρώ πως χαλάει τη γωνιά είναι θέματα με παντελώς άκομψες εως αγενείς τοποθετήσεις όπως ετούτο




+10000000000000

----------

antonisfa (04-02-18)

----------


## antonis_p

*ΑΝ θέλει* το Hlektronika να έχει ραδιοερασιτεχνική ενότητα, καλό θα ήταν να το χειρίζεται κάποιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης, να καταλαβαίνει τί ταιριάζει να βρίσκεται εκεί και τί όχι.
Εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει άλλο αμιγώς ραδιοερασιτεχνικό forum, οπότε αυτό είναι πλεονέκτημα.

Επίσης θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει αντίστοιχη ενότητα για το CB, με κάποιον σχετικό να το διαχειρίζεται.

----------


## moutoulos

Τώρα να απαντήσω ή οχι ?. Ας τα πάρω στο κρανι ... εεεεεε με την σειρά.

Πάντως απο τότε που μπήκε mod αυτός ο ηλεκτρολόγος ο Lepouras μας πήρε η κατρακύλα  :Lol: .
Γιάννη την άλλη εβδομάδα είσαι προτεινόμενος προς αποχώρηση  :Biggrin: .

Βρε Δημήτρη (street) τι έχεις πάθει ?. Τι πάει να πει "να φύγουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι" ?. 
Ηλεκτρολόγοι & ηλεκτρονικοί είναι οτι ο κώλος με το βρακί. Δηλαδή θα ζητήσουμε πτυχία ή θα διασταυρώσουμε 
ΑΦΜ για να δούμε τι είναι τελικά ο καθένας ?. Πραγματικά πέφτω απο τα σύνεφα ...

Σχετικά με τις ερωτήσεις αρχαρίων. 





> οι admin να διαγράφουν θέματα σαν του nikosgalanos όταν τίθεται θέμα σωματικής ακεραιότητας...



Γιαυτό λοιπόν Κώστα αν θέλεις έαν καλύτερο Hlektronika θα πρέπει να βγείς εσύ και να απαντήσεις ποιό και τι 
είναι το σωστό. Όπως είπε πολύ σωστά και ο φίλτατος Στέφανος, υπάρχουν οι "απο κάτω" ... για να διορθώσουν.

Οπότε εσύ Κώστα θες να φύγουν οι ερασιτέχνες/αρχάριοι. 
Ο Δημήτρης όμως θέλει να φύγουν όλοι οι επαγγελματίες.





> ... να ξεκουμπιστουν απο εδω μεσα ολοι μα ολοι οι επαγγελματιες ...



 Ποιους να αφήσω?. Και ποιους να διώξω?. Μάλλον θα διαγράψω τον admin.


Και όσο για τον Spark
Καλά βρε Σπύρο ...





> ... 2 χρονια προσπαθω να επικοινωνήσω με τον οικονομικο διαχειριστή του φορουμ, εχω γράψει σε 2 συντονιστες
> και απάντηση για το ερωτημα δεν πήρα απο κανέναν.
> το ερωτημα ειναι πως μπορω να διαφημίσω εδω με μπανερ κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών.
> έτσι τα 2 χρόνια το φορουμ έχασε έσοδα 300ε χρήματα που πήγαν στο skroutz.gr
> 
> ξέρετε γιατί; το κατάλαβα...
> οι άνθρωποι του φορουμ ειναι φαντάσματα, ειναι άνθρωποι διχως όνομα, διχως πρόσωπο (no name no face)
> δεν θελουν να έχουν νόμιμη οικονομική δραστηριότητα, δεν θελουν να εκδίδουν αποδειξεις, αυτό που θέλουν ειναι εισφορές donation.
> 
> ...




Ένα ένα.
Ποιόν οικονομικό διαχειριστή ονειρεύεσαι βρε Σπύρο. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο. Άμα τον μάθεις 
υπόδειξε μου τον να τον ξέρω και εγώ. Το hlektronika δεν είναι επιχείρηση ή εμπορικό κατάστημα.
Ένας admin είναι (gRoov) και 5-6 mod. Εκ των οπόιων 3 βασικοί (ενεργοί)

Έχασε 300€ ?. Μα δεν τα ζήτησε ποτέ. Βλέπεις πολλές άλλες διαφημίσεις και δεν δέχτηκε την 
δικιά σου ?. Εγώ δεν βλέπω καμία ...

Τώρα το αν είμαστε φαντάσματα τι να σου πω. Όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει. Φαντάσου εμένα με παίρνουν
τηλέφωνο. Αν ήθελες θα έβρισκες. Αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα. Τι θες να βγάλει ο κάθε
υπεύθυνος τέτοιων site/forum τα πλήρη στοιχεία του στην "φόρα" ?. Και όνομα έχουμε (το γράφει),
και μούτρα έχουμε ... αλλά έχουμε και προσωπική ζωή. Δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε OnLine /24h σαν
πόρνο chat με κάμερα συνέχεια.

Θέλεις να δίνεις μια συνδρομή ας πούμε 10€ το χρόνο x 44000 μέλη = 440000€. Να δείς μετά πόση 
επόπτευση θα πέφτει και πόσουν mod θα βάλουμε?. Μέχρι και στο σπίτι σου θα έχεις προσωπικό 
mod πάνω απο το πληκτρολόγιό σου. Και εννοείται η ποιότητα του forum θα είναι ... άστο.

Παιδιά εγώ λέω να σοβαρευτούμε. Μην κοιτάμε το δέντρο ... και χάνουμε (πίσω) το δάσος.

Καλό απόγευμα

----------


## Panoss

> Πάντως απο τότε που μπήκε mod αυτός ο ηλεκτρολόγος ο Lepouras μας πήρε η κατρακύλα .
> Γιάννη την άλλη εβδομάδα είσαι προτεινόμενος προς αποχώρηση .



Παιδιά, συνυπογράφω, ο λέπουρας φταίει για όλα!
Είναι Σjατανάς!














 :Lol:

----------

DGeorge (04-02-18)

----------


## antonisfa

Και γω της ιδίας άποψης είμαι η ρίζα του κακού είναι ο Γιάννης!!
 Εχω προκατάληψη Γιάννη αυτοί εδώ μέσα σου κάνουν πλύση εγκεφάλου :Laugh:  .....μη γελάς  :Tongue:  είναι σοβαρά τα πράγματα κινδυνεύουμε να διαγραφούμε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι!

Υ.Γ. Προσωπικά κάντε ότι θέλετε εγώ τη βρίσκω εδώ μέσα ακόμα κ σαν επισκέπτης

----------

DGeorge (04-02-18)

----------


## antonis_p

Επίσης,
κάτι θα ήθελα να γίνει με αυτό που οι χρήστες ανεβάζουν μία ανάρτηση εδώ γιατί εδώ θέλουν να την βλέπουν και να την διαβάζουν
και αυτή βρίσκεται σε άλλο φόρουμ που δεν επέλεξαν οι ίδιοι να την ανεβάσουν.

----------


## Samios60

Προσωπικα οπως ειναι το forum μου αρεσει να μην αλλαξει

----------


## lepouras

> Πάντως απο τότε που μπήκε mod αυτός ο ηλεκτρολόγος ο Lepouras μας πήρε η κατρακύλα .







> Παιδιά, συνυπογράφω, ο λέπουρας φταίει για όλα!
> Είναι Σjατανάς!







> Και γω της ιδίας άποψης είμαι η ρίζα του κακού είναι ο Γιάννης!!



σας ευχαριστώ για την αμέριστη συμπαράστασή σας και που μου δίνετε την δύναμη να συνεχίσω το έργω μου. :Wub:  θα σας το ανταποδώσω κάποια στιγμή και εγώ (που θα πάει δεν θα σας πετύχω έναν έναν?)  :Lol: 





> Επίσης,
> κάτι θα ήθελα να γίνει με αυτό που οι χρήστες ανεβάζουν μία ανάρτηση εδώ γιατί εδώ θέλουν να την βλέπουν και να την διαβάζουν
> και αυτή βρίσκεται σε άλλο φόρουμ που δεν επέλεξαν οι ίδιοι να την ανεβάσουν.



αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. εννοείς σε άλλη ενότητα του φόρουμ? πχ το έβαλε στο τροφοδοτικά και πήγε στα ηλεκτρολογικά?
η μιλάς για αυτά που κλείνουν και πάνε στο howtofixit ?

----------


## picdev

με admin ηλεκτρολόγο τι περιμένετε , έγινε ηλεκτρολογική φωλιά το φορουμ .
*να προσθέσω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ηλεκτρολόγος έχει παλμογράφο και κάνει και επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών.
Μας έχει πάρει τη δουλειά μπορώ να πω
*
Πέρα απο τη πλάκα τι σημασία έχει αν καποιος ειναι ηλεκτρολόγος ή όχι ή ερασιτέχνης ή επαγγελματίας ? 
αν υπάρχει τεχνική διαμάχη , σημασία ειναι να γίνει γόνιμη κουβέντα για μάθηση με επιχειρήματα.

----------


## lepouras

> με admin ηλεκτρολόγο τι περιμένετε , έγινε ηλεκτρολογική φωλιά το φορουμ .
> *να προσθέσω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ηλεκτρολόγος έχει παλμογράφο και κάνει και επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών.
> Μας έχει πάρει τη δουλειά μπορώ να πω
> *
> Πέρα απο τη πλάκα τι σημασία έχει αν καποιος ειναι ηλεκτρολόγος ή όχι ή ερασιτέχνης ή επαγγελματίας ? 
> αν υπάρχει τεχνική διαμάχη , σημασία ειναι να γίνει γόνιμη κουβέντα για μάθηση με επιχειρήματα.



Αχ. Ποια μέρα θα βγάλω την επίμαχη φωτογραφία σου στην φόρα.  :Lol:

----------


## picdev

δεν ξέρω τι κομπλεξ είναι αυτό και πως του βγήκε έτσι του street, στον εργασιακό χώρο έχω δει "ηλεκτρονικους" με πτυχίο ΤΕΙ και δεν ξέρουν πως να συνδέσουν ενα ρελέ στη κυριολεξία. Εχω δει και ηλεκτρολόγους γίδια τελείως . 
Πως βάζεις έτσι ταμπέλες όμως ? Και αμφιβάλω αν εσύ τα ξέρεις ολα , ένας καλός ηλεκτρολόγος μπορεί να ξέρει περισσότερα για ηλεκτρικούς κινητήρες ,
ή συστήματα γειώσεων , μελέτες αντικεραυνικής προστασίας, knx και άλλα πολλα.

----------


## DGeorge

> *ΑΝ θέλει* το Hlektronika να έχει ραδιοερασιτεχνική ενότητα, καλό θα ήταν να το χειρίζεται κάποιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης, να καταλαβαίνει τί ταιριάζει να βρίσκεται εκεί και τί όχι.
> Εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει άλλο αμιγώς ραδιοερασιτεχνικό forum, οπότε αυτό είναι πλεονέκτημα.
> 
> Επίσης θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει αντίστοιχη ενότητα για το CB, με κάποιον σχετικό να το διαχειρίζεται.



Φίλε Αντώνη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο μεν, πλην του γεγονότος ότι για να λειτουργήσουν εύρυθμαόλες οι ενότητες, συν αυτές που, πολύ σωστά προτείνεις, χρειάζεται αφιερωμένος-μισθωτός υπάλληλος. Κανένας από τους διαχειριστές δεν είναι μισθωτός... Το γνωρίζεις μάλλον καλύτερα από μένα ως σαφέστατα-παλιότερο μέλος (όχι παλιομέλος  :Biggrin: ).
Πάντως, συμφωνώντας πλήρως με τους προηγούμενους, θα καταθέσω, κι εγώ την άποψή μου...
"Υπαίτιοι, πλήρως, για το ΧΑΛΙ μας το μαύρο, είναι αυτοί οι ΥπερΣτντονιστές, κι ο εναπομείνας-διορισμένος Συντονιστής τους!!! (Προσοχή!! Ο φίλτατος Ιωάννης δεν εξελέγη από το Εκλογικό Σώμα της Σελίδας, ως ωφείλετο!! )"
Κατόπιν όλων αυτών, οι σαφέστατες ενδείξεις καταρρεύσεως του όλου οικοδομήματος είναι -τουλάχιστον- αναμενόμενες!
Αρα, "ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ HLEKTRONIKA.GR" πρέπει να το κλείσουμε, και να πάμε όλοι στα σπίτια μας!!!! :Laugh:  :Laugh: 

Αναρωτιέμαι, πέρα από την πλάκα, που θα βρεθεί στην Ελλάδα, αρτιότερο SITE-Forum αφιερωμένο στα θέματα, με τα οποία ασχολείται, τόσο διεξοδικά, αυτό εδώ.
Μπορεί με τον φίλο antonis_p, τον φίλο Panoss, να μαλλιοτραβιόμαστε/ξεκατινιαζόμαστε (ενίοτε) στα κομματικο-πολιτικά.... Ωστόσο, έχω δεί και τους δύο, ότι δεν θα διστάσουν, να καταθέσουν μιά πρόταση/συμβουλή, από τη δική τους πείρα, όπου κρίνουν ότι κάποιος (ανεξάρτητα από γνωστός ή άγνωστος) την χρειάζεται! Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως τους θαύμασα και τους δύο!

Προσωπικά, είμαι πλέον πρόωρα συνταξιούχος. Ωστόσο αν κληθώ να βοηθήσω, από τη θέση Συντονιστή, το γράφω δημοσίως, ότι η απάντησή μου, θα κλίνει περισσότερο προς την άρνηση, γνωρίζοντας κι από άλλο ένα Forum, πόση Ευθύνη παίρνει στους ώμους του -καθημερινά- ο όποιος συντονιστής/διαχειριστής σε κάποιο Forum.
Εκτός από την εύρυθμη λειτουργία κάθε Κατηγορίας-Υποκατηγορίας-Θέματος, ώστε να υπάρχουν τα ελάχιστα δνατόν παράπονα από μέλη, οι ελάχιστοι (και αμβλύτεροι) δυνατόν καβγάδες μεταξύ μελών, και τα 'κλειδώματα' των λιγότερων -κατά το δυνατόν- θεμάτων, κλπ κλπ Εκτός απ' όλα αυτά, σκεφτείτε ότι υπάρχει και κάποιος "Υπεύθυνος έναντι του Νόμου", όπως υπάρχει και σε κάθε εταιρεία, διότι -απλώς- η HLEKTRONIKA.GR. μπορεί να φαίνεται κάτι απλό σ' εμάς, αλλά και ως προς τον Νόμο φαίνεται 'κάτι απλό'!

Γι' αυτά όλα, βλέπετε, ότι δεν έχω προτείνει απολύτως τίποτα. Σε οποιαδήποτε βελτιωτική πρότασή μου (ιδιαίτερα αν χρειάζεται προσωπικό) βλέπω-προφητικά την χαρακτηριστική κίνηση ενός-οποιουδήποτε από την Ομάδα Διαχείρισης: "Περάστε... Μην ντρέπεστε! Μόλις πήρατε τη θέση του *Αρμόδιου Συντονιστή*, με όσα παλούκια διαθέτει! :hahahha:  Βοήθειά σας!!!"

Για να μην ακούσω λοιπόν τίποτα παρόμοιο, ή δω καμμιά ανάλογη κίνηση, 'ποιώ την νήσσαν, εκκολάπτων τα εμά ωά.!
Να την προσέχετε αυτή την ενότητα, φίλοι!!!! Η Ομάδα Διαχείρισης μάλλον έχει βγει, σαν τον μπόγια, για αδέσποτα, ώστε να τους 'ρίξει δεσποτικές'! :Laugh: 
Τον νου σας ρεμάλια!!! :Laugh:

----------


## agis68

Νομίζω πως όλο αυτό είναι μια τεράστια παρεξήγηση...Το φόρουμ ως έχει είναι καλό. Επίσεις οι Μοντεράτορες κάνουν μια χαρά τη δουλιεά τους. Ολα γίνονται σωστά. Το πρόβλημα είμαστε εμείς τα μέλη που παρεξηγούμε, χαρακτηρίζουμε εύκολα κάποιον και περιθωροποιούμε κάποιους....αυτό που λείπει λέγεται απλά κατανόηση. 

Ο Λέπουρας βεβαια είναι ένα θεμα....θα πρότεινα να χαρακτηριστεί αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος προκειμένου να εκτονωθεί η κρίση και να ηρεμήσουν τα πλήθη.

Επίσης αυτό που δεν έχουν καταλάβει μερικοί είναι πως σε ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων πάντα θα υπάρχουν και οι ιδιαιτερότητες.....

----------


## Spark

> ...Προσωπικά, είμαι πλέον πρόωρα συνταξιούχος... με όσα παλούκια διαθέτει! Βοήθειά σας!!!"



αφου σου αρέσουν τα αστεία  :Biggrin: 
 ετοιμάσου για περικοπές συντάξεων,, σε βλέπω να καθαρίζεις παρμπριζ στο δρόμο  :Lol: 

όσο για τον λέπουρα μεγάλη λέρα, πέρασε απο το κατάστημα μου έφαγε όλα τα τοστ έσπασε τα ποτήρια και πήρε μαζι του τα μισά έπιπλα, γραφεια, καρέκλες,, σκέτη καταστροφή...

----------

DGeorge (04-02-18)

----------


## lepouras

> όσο για τον λέπουρα μεγάλη λέρα, πέρασε απο το κατάστημα μου έφαγε όλα τα τοστ έσπασε τα ποτήρια και πήρε μαζι του τα μισά έπιπλα, γραφεια, καρέκλες,, σκέτη καταστροφή...



ξέχασες και έναν εκτυπωτή που ακόμα δουλεύει και έχει τυπώσει χιλιάδες σελίδες.
ααααααααααα και φεύγοντας σου άφησα τα σκουπίδια μου. ένα τελάρο μετασχηματιστές.... γουρούνια...  :Lol:

----------


## Spark

> ααααααααααα και φεύγοντας σου άφησα τα σκουπίδια μου. ένα τελάρο μετασχηματιστές.... γουρούνια...



κοιτάτε τι ζημιά έκανε ο καταστροφέας  :Lol:

----------

DGeorge (04-02-18)

----------


## antonis_p

> Φίλε Αντώνη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο μεν, πλην του γεγονότος ότι για να λειτουργήσουν εύρυθμα όλες οι ενότητες, συν αυτές που, πολύ σωστά προτείνεις, χρειάζεται αφιερωμένος-μισθωτός υπάλληλος. Κανένας από τους διαχειριστές δεν είναι μισθωτός... Το γνωρίζεις μάλλον καλύτερα από μένα ως σαφέστατα-παλιότερο μέλος



Θεωρώ πως θα υπάρχει προσφορά από κάποιον ραδιοερασιτέχνη, ίσως και από κάποιον CBer, να το κάνουν *αμισθί*.
(να εκτελέσουν χρέη διαχειριστή στις *συγκεκριμένες* ενότητες)





> Μπορεί με τον φίλο antonis_p, τον φίλο Panoss, να μαλλιοτραβιόμαστε/ξεκατινιαζόμαστε (ενίοτε) στα κομματικο-πολιτικά....



Εγώ δεν μαλλιοτραβιέμαι με κανέναν. Ίσως να συνέβη πολύ παλιότερα, τόσο παλιά που δεν το θυμάμαι.





> αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. εννοείς σε άλλη ενότητα του φόρουμ? πχ το έβαλε στο τροφοδοτικά και πήγε στα ηλεκτρολογικά?
> η μιλάς για αυτά που κλείνουν και πάνε στο howtofixit ?



Μιλώ για το δεύτερο.

----------

DGeorge (04-02-18)

----------


## MacGyver



----------

DGeorge (04-02-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> ...Ο Λέπουρας βεβαια είναι ένα θεμα....θα πρότεινα να χαρακτηριστεί αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος προκειμένου να εκτονωθεί η κρίση και να ηρεμήσουν τα πλήθη....



Κοίταξε... Ο Λέπουρας *δεν είναι ένα* θέμα! .. Ο Λέπουρας *είναι Το* θέμα! (Κι εγώ σ' αγαπάω Γιάννη μου..... :Laugh:  :Laugh: )





> ...Επίσης αυτό που δεν έχουν καταλάβει μερικοί είναι πως σε ένα σύνολο  ανθρώπων πάντα θα υπάρχουν και οι ιδιαιτερότητες.....



Αυτό το έχω προσωπικό βίωμα! ...Από το πολύ μεγάλου μεγέθους καρούμπαλο της εξαιρετικής ευφυίας, που έχω στο κεφάλι μου.
Όχι ρε! Το άλλο, που έχω, απ' όταν έπεσα, από τα χέρια του μαιευτήρα, στη γέννα μου, είναι στο κούτελο! :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## finos

για σας κι από εμένα !!! 
στην αρχη με πειρε κι η μπαλα κι εμενα , φινο καλο παιντι ντεν τελει κανει κακο  :Lol: 
το site εχει πολυ καλη ποιότητα κι οποιο πρόβλημα κι εάν ειχα με τις κατασκευές μου , είχα την λύση άμεσα . 
οσο για την ενότητα ηλεκτρολογικών θα προτιμούσα να μην φυγει  από το forum εχω μαθει πολλα από εκει . 
αυτά καλο σας βραδυ

----------


## DGeorge

> Θεωρώ πως θα υπάρχει προσφορά από κάποιον ραδιοερασιτέχνη, ίσως και από κάποιον CBer, να το κάνουν *αμισθί*.
> (να εκτελέσουν χρέη διαχειριστή στις *συγκεκριμένες* ενότητες).....



*Attention! Attention! Achtung! Achtung!* Πρόσεχε ιδιαιτέρως τα λεγόμενα/γραφόμενά σου.... :hahahha: 
Εξ εγκυροτάτων πηγών (η θειά μου η Χαρούλα) επληροφορήθην τα εξής: "Ήταν Νύχτα ιδιαιτέρου σκότους, όταν ο φίλτατος Ιωάννης περπατούσε αμέριμνος, επιστρέφοντας προς την οικίαν του, όταν τον άρπαξαν αίφνης κάτι μάγκες τύπου νίντζα. Σε χρόνο dt βρίσκεται δεμένος σαν πηνίο σε τσιμεντένιο στύλο της ΔΕΗ. Εκεί, αντί να του διαβάσουν τα δικαιώματά του, του ανακοίνωσαν απλώς, ότι μόλις ανέλαβε όλο το 'βύσμα/πακέτο' του Συντονιστή στο HLEKTRONIKA.GR. Του διάβασαν τα καθήκοντα/υποχρεώσεις του σε λακωνικότατη περίληψη. Του έδωσαν, επίσης, ένα βιβλίο σαν όλη την εγκυκλοπαίδεια της ΔΟΜΗΣ *μαζί*, ως απλή περιγραφή, ενώ με ύφος αρκετά απειλητικό, του είπαν "Δεν θέλεις, να δεις, την Αναλυτική Περιγραφή των Καθηκόντων/Υποχρεώσεών σου...!"

Μην σε μπερδεύουν τα 'άγγελικά' χαρακτηριστικά τους! Παίζουν το σύστημα (*4-2-4 Αποπλάνηση Ενηλίκων*)!! Όταν σε συναντούν, τα κερατάκια έχουν ισιώσει υποστηρίζοντας το φωτοστέφανο (κεραία-πιάτο). Η δε ουρίτσα, από πίσω, έχει τυλιχτεί σαν πηνίο UHF. ......Κανονικότατη κάλυψη-απόκρυψη!
Κι έχουν βγει στη γύρα!!!!
Γι' αυτό τόσο εσύ Αντώνη, όσο κι οι άλλοι: "*Το νου σας ρεμάλια!*. :hahahha:

----------


## picdev

> για σας κι από εμένα !!! 
> στην αρχη με πειρε κι η μπαλα κι εμενα , φινο καλο παιντι ντεν τελει κανει κακο 
> το site εχει πολυ καλη ποιότητα κι οποιο πρόβλημα κι εάν ειχα με τις κατασκευές μου , είχα την λύση άμεσα . 
> οσο για την ενότητα ηλεκτρολογικών θα προτιμούσα να μην φυγει  από το forum εχω μαθει πολλα από εκει . 
> αυτά καλο σας βραδυ



φίνο εσύ ήσουν εριστικός με την ορθογραφία , επίσης πρέπει να διαβάζεις περισσότερο .
Ελπίζω να ρίχνεις αρκετό διάβασμα στο σχολείο γιατι αυτά που θες να κάνεις προϋποθέτουν βάσεις ειδικά στα μαθηματικά

----------


## DGeorge

> κοιτάτε τι ζημιά έκανε ο καταστροφέας



Πάντως για Ο.Υ.Κ, Λ.Ο.Κ, ή κάτι σχετικό, δεν μου έφερνε.... Τι να πω πάλι;;;; Μένω έκπληκτος!! (Κι αυτός μένει Καισαριανή!  :Laugh: )

----------


## moutoulos

> σας ευχαριστώ για την αμέριστη συμπαράστασή σας και που μου δίνετε την δύναμη να συνεχίσω το έργω μου. 
> θα σας το ανταποδώσω κάποια στιγμή και εγώ (που θα πάει δεν θα σας πετύχω έναν έναν?)




Να σου υπενθυμίσω οτι έχω μαύρη ζώνη



Πριν κάνεις το οτιδήποτε σκέψου ...







> Πέρα απο τη πλάκα τι σημασία έχει αν καποιος ειναι ηλεκτρολόγος ή όχι ή ερασιτέχνης ή επαγγελματίας ? 
> αν υπάρχει τεχνική διαμάχη , σημασία ειναι να γίνει γόνιμη κουβέντα για μάθηση με επιχειρήματα.



Ναι βρε παιδιά μην κάνουμε ... όπως παλιά

Ηλεκτρονικοί VS Ηλεκτρολόγοι
Ολυμπιακός VS Παναθηναϊκός
Amd VS Intel
IOS VS Android
Παναβλακιώτες VS Καταβλακιώτες


Και όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Άγις





> Το πρόβλημα είμαστε εμείς τα μέλη που παρεξηγούμε,  χαρακτηρίζουμε εύκολα κάποιον και περιθωροποιούμε κάποιους....αυτό που  λείπει λέγεται απλά κατανόηση.



... ή αλήθεια είναι η παραπάνω. Για μένα είναι πολύ εύκολο να διαγράψω, BANάρω, επιπλήξω ...
Και τι έγινε ?. Θα φοβηθεί το μέλος με αποτέλεσμα να χεστεί πάνω του και να μην το ξανακάνει?.
Αφού το γνωρίζεται είναι θέμα ανθρώπου (παιδείας). Εννοείται όμως οτι θα επέμβω όταν μια 
κατάσταση φτάσει σε αδιέξοδο, ή γενικά όταν παραστεί ανάγκη.

Αυτό που δεν διαπραγματευόμαστε καν είναι τα GreekLish. Εκτός απο κάποιες περιπτώσεις
ανθρώπων που ζουν εξωτερικό, και δεν έχουν Ελληνικά στο keyboard τους. Που Οκ αν ήθελαν
θα είχαν στο PC τους ... αλλά Οκ λεπτομέρεια.

Το θέμα είναι να είμαστε ενωμένοι και οχι να τσακωνόμαστε για αστείους λόγους ή να ψάχνουμε
αστείες αφορμές για να τσακωθούμε.

----------


## lepouras

και για να καλύψω και την θέση που ζητήθηκε για την ενότητα ραδιοερασιτεχνών να ενημερώσω ότι το διακριτικό μου είναι SV1IZO.
οπότε δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει παράπονο. και για αυτή την ενότητα ανέλαβε ραδιοερασιτέχνης. μην τα φορτώνουμε όλα στον ηλεκτρολόγο.   :Lol:

----------

matthew (05-02-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ε, να κι εγώ .... θα στηρίζω τους ηλεκτρολόγους με τα αντιηλεκτροπληξιακά ρελέ τους .... !!!! 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ocial-facebook

----------


## tsimpidas

προτεινω να μεταφερθεί το παρόν στο ''www.howtofixit.gr'' :Wink: 

το να ζητάμε να αλαξει ο χαρακτήρας του hlektronika ειναι σαν να συζητάμε στο καφενείο για πολιτικά 
και να ζητάμε να φύγουν οι μισοί πελάτες γιατί δεν συμφωνούμε μαζί τους.

πολλοί ηλεκτρονικοί έχουν ρίξει μαύρη πετρά εδώ και δεν περιμένουν τους διαχειριστές να ''φτιάξουν'' το φόρουμ.

ένα παραδειγμα= http://acomelectronics.com/forum/index.php αν ρίξετε μια μάτια στα ψευδώνυμα θα 
καταλάβετε ότι αυτοί που ''φτιάχνουν'' το φόρουμ έχουν φύγει.

φυσικά και φταίνε οι διαχειριστές,, σε ενα καφενιο δεν φταινε οι πελάτες,, ο καφετζής φταίει για την εικονα που παρουσιάζει,

και όταν φεύγουν οι καλοί ''πελάτες'' μένουν οι κακοί.

επισεις όντος ο φίνος θα έκανε καλύτερη δουλεια από τον λεπουρα, Αγαπάει το φόρουμ παρά το οτι του έχετε κάνει 
τον βιο-αβιοτο και έχει παρουσιάσει περισσοτερες κατασκευές απο τον λεπουρα που κανει αυτο που περιγραφει 
ο spark εδω=




> εσεις που ζητάτε καλύτερο ηλεκτρονικά τι προσφέρετε;
> ο άλλος βαζει μια φωτογραφία που ειναι εμφανος φτιαγμένη με φωτοσοπ και λέει "Πηνίο Τέσλα"
> δειχνει και ενα σχέδιο απο wikipedia που δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμένο και κανεις δεν μπορει να φτιάξει την κατασκευή.
> 
> ;



βέβαια και ο spark το ιδιο κάνει,,,,, αλλα τι να λεμε για τον spark ειναι ειδικη περίπτωση, όμως από μικρο και από *τρελό* μαθαίνεις την αληθεια.


Αυτό που θέλω να πω για το θέμα ειναι το εξης= 
Ο Φινος αγαπάει αυτό το φόρουμ και εχει ακόμη την καλή διάθεση του να δώσει ήθος [γιατί από ήθος πάσχει το φόρουμ],
και ας μην ξερει 
αρκετά ηλεκτρονικά,, αν έχετε λίγο μυαλό Μοτουλε και Α αιώνιε κάντε τον διαχειριστή και 
βοηθήστε τον με όλες τις δυνάμεις σας, Θα δώσει ήθος και αγάπη στο φόρουμ,, που είναι αυτό που του λείπει,,



Εγώ στηρίζω Φίνο.

----------


## Panoss

Ναι κάντε τον και κάθε μέρα το hlektronika.gr θα γράφεται και διαφορετικά: 
oilektρonika.gr, eilektonika.gr, ilektonika.bg, ylektonika.hr  κλπ...
Να δω πώς θα μπαίνετε  :Lol: !

----------


## moutoulos

Αγαπητέ *tsimpidas* προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί τι κάνει ο καθένας. Είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει οτι θέλει.
Όμως καλό θα είναι πριν πείτε το οτιδήποτε να σκέφτεστε. Κάτι που οι περισσότεροι δεν κάνουν ...

Ο Γιώργος αν για σένα "έφυγε", για μένα "έφυγε" αλλά για άλλους λόγους απο αυτούς που λες. Ένας λόγος 
είναι οτι έφυγε για να προωθήσει, ή για να διαχειριστεί και να διαφημίσει, την δουλειά του. Μην "στέκεσαι"
 απλά στο Forum. Κοίτα τι πουλάει, τι σχεδιάζει, και με τι ασχολείται γενικά. Ασφαλώς και αυτό δεν το λεω 
με κακία. Τον Γιώργο τον συμπαθώ αρκετά ... και μάλιστα κάποτε του είχα κάνει και πρόταση να γίνει mod 
μιας και έκρινα οτι ήταν άνθρωπος με παιδεία.

Πέρα απο αυτό ... όπως και να'χει ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του.

----------


## DGeorge

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από lepouras
> 
> 
> σας ευχαριστώ για την αμέριστη συμπαράστασή σας και που μου δίνετε την δύναμη να συνεχίσω το έργω μου. θα σας το ανταποδώσω κάποια στιγμή και εγώ (που θα πάει δεν θα σας πετύχω έναν έναν?) 
> 
> 
> 
> Να σου υπενθυμίσω οτι έχω μαύρη ζώνη
> 
> Πριν κάνεις το οτιδήποτε σκέψου ...



Φίλτατε Γρηγόρη, αυτό που μας παρουσιάζεις, ονομάζεται "Μαύρη Ζωστήρα" και μάλιστα δερμάτινη, ή παραπλήσια. Ίσως να θέλεις να μας πεις για κάτι τέτοιο , ή παραπλήσιο... Αλλά και πάλι, τι να πω/γράψω;;;;; Ξέερω 'γω;;;
Ούτως, ή άλλως, θα έλεγα, ότι το θέμα, -μάαααλλον- δείχνει να εκτραχύνεται... :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## moutoulos

Οχι βρε Γιώργο ... παντελονιού εννοούσα. Αφού δεν έχω μαύρη ζώνη Καράτε/Taekwondo.
Απλά το είπα έτσι να φοβηθεί ο Λέπουρας ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## nick1974

για να φοβισεις το Λεπουρα απλα πες του πως εχεις ενα ξερολα να μπει μεσα στην ενωτητα του και να του την κανει καλοκαιρινη  :Tongue2:

----------


## Spark

> Ναι κάντε τον και κάθε μέρα το hlektronika.gr θα γράφεται και διαφορετικά: 
> oilektρonika.gr, eilektonika.gr, ilektonika.bg, ylektonika.hr  κλπ...
> Να δω πώς θα μπαίνετε !



εχει δει κανεις τον φινο; τον γνωρίζετε προσωπικά;
εγω που τον κάλεσα να πάρει δωρο απο το HVC δεν ήρθε.

τουλάχιστον εγω εχω πρόσωπο, έχω όνομα, έχω κατάστημα, έχω κανάλι που παρουσίαζω τις κατασκευές μου,
που μπορει να δει ο καθε ένας τι κανουν, κάνω δώρα, 
και παρότι έχω πτυχίο ΤΕΙ πειραιώς δεν κάνω δουλειές ηλεκτρολόγου ούτε ηλεκτρονικού.
απο την δουλειά μου βγάζω όσα δεν βγαζει κανεις εδω μέσα.
τις θεσεις μου έγραψα και τις υποστηρίζω, εδω ειναι πολλά τα στραβά.

----------


## rama

Σπύρο, οι άγραφοι κανόνες ευγένειας συστήνουν ποτέ να μην υποβιβάζει κανείς τη δουλειά και την οικονομική κατάσταση των συνομιλητών του, ιδίως αν δεν τους γνωρίζει και μπορεί να κάνει και λάθος.
 Με το να λες οτι "απο την δουλειά μου βγάζω όσα δεν βγαζει κανεις εδω μέσα" γενικεύεις υπέρμετρα, και υποτιμάς την επαγγελματική υπόσταση όλων μας.
Δεν είναι πρόβλημα το να βγάζεις πολλά λεφτά, αλλά είναι άκομψο να το διατυμπανίζεις και να το τρίβεις στη μούρη των άλλων με αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Αγγελος

----------

vasilllis (05-02-18)

----------


## Panoss

> δεν κάνω δουλειές ηλεκτρολόγου ούτε ηλεκτρονικού.



Τι δουλειές κάνεις;





> απο την δουλειά μου βγάζω όσα δεν βγαζει κανεις εδω μέσα.



Πόσα δηλαδή;

----------


## elektronio

Τζάμπα χαλιέστε, αν δεν θέλετε αυτά τα θέματα απλά μην συμμετέχετε. Όσο τροφοδοτείτε με απόψεις αντιπαραθέσεις αυτά τα θέματα τόσο φουντώνουν και τόσο πολλαπλασιάζονται. 
Υπάρχουν αρκετά μέλη που γράφουν και απαντούν μόνο σε μηνύματα ηλεκτρονικού περιεχομένου. Τελευταία ακολουθώ το παράδειγμα τους.

----------


## finos

πως να ερθω , είμαι στην ελασσονα λαρισας δεν θα ηταν ευκολο να κατεβω αθηνα για να παραλαβω ένα δωρο . όταν μου ειχες κανει την προσφορα , αυτό ακριβως σου ειπα . 
οσο για το προσωπο εχω αρκετα video στο καναλι μου οπου φαινομαι καθαρα από το drone . τον σταθμο ηταν να τον παρουσιασω με video αλλα δεν προλαβα γιατι ξεκινήσαν τα μαθηματα  κι πιστευω ότι πρεπει να τα εχω σε μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα 
γιατι επτεπε να γραψω ένα κειμενο τι θα λεω , να αγγάρεψω έναν φίλο μου    να χρίζετε την καμερα , να κανω το edit κι μετα να το βαλω στο youtube . 
αυτά 


και μην ξεχνατε ΟΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ HOBBY (που για αλλους είναι βιοποριστικο  επάγγελμα ) κι αυτι θα επρεπε να μας κραταει ΜΟΝΙΑΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ κι να ΜΗΝ  εχουμε διαμάχες .

----------

mikemtb (05-02-18)

----------


## leosedf

> Αχ. Ποια μέρα θα βγάλω την επίμαχη φωτογραφία σου στην φόρα.



Έχω 2 αν τις έχασες...



Τέλος πάντων είπε ο άλλος οτι δε θέλει κάτι και πρεπει να τρέξουμε.
Δεν σου αρέσει έφυγες, σου αρέσει μείνε. Έχω κουραστεί με τις απαιτήσεις του καθενός οπότε θα ασχοληθώ αλλά για πολύ λίγο.

----------


## stam1982

Ειχε δεν είχε πηγε και αυτό στο ποιος την έχει πιο μεγαλη...(τη γνώση,τη φορολογικη δήλωση κλπ).

----------


## street

οοοοορε , πλακα εχετε ! ειπα εγω πουθενα να παραθεσουμε πτυχια η επαγγελματικη ικανοτητα ? θελετε να κανουμε τετοιο πραγμα ? Ε? δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα , και ναι εμεις δεν εχουμε καμια σχεση με τους ηλεκτρολογους εδω μεσα διοτι αν παρουμε ολη την λιστα (αρχικο θεμα) ηλεκτρολογικα και την βαλουμε στο αντιστοιχο φορα τους απλα δεν ! η μονη σχεση που εχουν ηλεκρολογοι εδω ειναι με το σκαψιμο και για να περναν καλωδια και κανα θερμοστατη , το ιδιο  και για κατι τελειωμενους προγραμματιστες , κατα τα αλλα λαλιστατοι σε ολα τα  θεματα και μαλιστα με υφος ξεχνωντας πως μιλανε στο ηλεκτρονικα ! να πω κι αλλα ?? 
εγω μπαινωντας εδω μεσα στην πρωτη σελιδα θα ηθελα να βλεπω το πως θα γινει η επικοινωνια του εκαστοτε μικροελεγκτη με τα περιφερειακα του , αναλογικα ηλεκτρονικα , ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες ,  αναλυση  , κλπ! .
και οχι το πως θα αλλαξω την ασφαλεια η το καλωδιο στον ηλεκτρολογικο πινακα η το ρελε στον βιομηχανικο πινακα , απιστευτη ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση , θυροτηλεφωνο νεο , τι καλωδια η καμερα να παρω για το dvr (10 φορες) και αλλα τετοια... και στην τελικη εγω μπορει να θελω να καβγαδισω - διαφωνησω με εναν ηλεκτρονικο - ερασιτεχνη εδω μεσα για κατι που ειπε και αυριο μπορει να κανει και ο ιδιος το αντιθετο , γιατι πεταγεστε σαν ουτσες αναμεσα ενω δεν μπηκατε καν στον κοπο να διαβασετε την εγκυκλοπαιδεια που εχετε μπροστα σας και κοιτατε μονο το εξωφυλλο ? 
θα μου επιτρεψετε να διαφωνησω , εγω δεν συμμεριζομαι απ αυτα που λενε εδω μεσα ηλεκτρολογοι , αντε εκτος απο εναν , δυο γαιδαροι μαλωνανε σε ξενο αχυρωνα 

ελπιζω να μην καταληξει το domain καποια μερα του στυλ  hlektrologika.gr

ερωτησεις ...
1) μπορει ενας ηλεκτρονικος να διαβασει ηλεκτρολογικο σχεδιο ? 
2) να σηκωσουν το χερι ..  ποσοι ηλεκτρολoγοι εδω μεσα υπογραφουν ηλεκτρολογικο σχεδιο !


καλημερα

----------


## GR_KYROS

[εγω εχω πρόσωπο, έχω όνομα, έχω κατάστημα, έχω κανάλι που παρουσίαζω τις κατασκευές μου]
[έχω πτυχίο ΤΕΙ πειραιώς δεν κάνω δουλειές ηλεκτρολόγου ούτε ηλεκτρονικού-απο την δουλειά μου βγάζω όσα δεν βγαζει κανεις εδω μέσα]
[εγω που εχω προσφέρει περισσότερες απο 30 ολοκληρωμένες κατασκευές και μερικές πρόχειρες βλέπω πως εδω δεν ενδιαφέρονται]



Η απόλυτη καγκουριά

----------


## lepouras

Δημήτρη για να ξεκαθαριστεί, το τη σου αρέσει να βλέπεις στην αρχική σελίδα είναι υποκειμενικό. και εγώ θέλω να βλέπω μια γκομενάρα με ένα  κολλητήρι στο χέρι να μου λέει καλημέρα αλλά δεν την βάζουν.
το θέμα ηλεκτρολογικά υπάρχει τουλάχιστον από τότε που το θυμάμαι εγώ.  το έβαλε ο Θάνος όπως αυτός και μόνο μπορεί να φτιάξει και να βάλει κατηγορίες θεμάτων και θέματα εδώ μέσα.

τώρα το τη θέλεις εσύ και όταν μιλάς με ηλεκτρονικό να μην σε ενοχλεί ο ηλεκτρολόγος και τουμπαλι δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. αν νιώθεις ότι δεν σου αρέσει δεν ζητάς από ένα σαιτ να γίνει στα δικά σου μέτρα σου αλλά πας και φτιάχνεις εσύ ένα δικό σου έτσι όπως το γουστάρεις..
όπως εσύ άνοιξες αυτό το θέμα να πεις αυτό που για πολλούς μπορεί να είναι π@π@ρι@ αλλά σου επιτρέπετε και το άνοιξες, έτσι και εσύ δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς και να ζητάς  τη και το ποιος θα μιλάει που.

με την ίδια λογική που εσένα σε ενοχλούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι άλλοι θέλανε να μπει συνδρομή και να είναι ΜΟΝΟ για επαγγελματίες κλειστώ για να μην τους παίρνει την δουλειά  και τις γνώσεις  ο μικρός ο ερασιτέχνης ο περαστικός που διάβασε μια βλάβη και το έφτιαξε μόνος.

και τέλος το ότι εσύ αυτή την στιγμή ξεκίνησες ένα θέμα, που κάνει τον εαυτό σου να φαίνεται αντιμέτωπος με σχεδόν το μισό φόρουμ, είσαι ο καλός που θέλει το καλό του φόρουμ, ή είσαι ένας από αυτούς που κατηγορείς ότι διώχνουν κόσμο?

----------


## rama

Η σχέση του ηλεκτρολόγου με τον ηλεκτρονικό είναι ανάλογη με τη σχέση του έμπορου κρεάτων με τον chef ενός εστιατορίου. Ο ένας χρεάζεται τον άλλο, ως πελάτη και ως ποιοτικό προμηθευτή.
Δε νομίζω κανείς ηλεκτρονικός που σέβεται τον εαυτό του να μην έχει φροντίσει τα ηλεκτρολογικά του σπιτιού / μαγαζιού του να είναι σε σωστή κατάσταση, και να μην μπορεί να κάνει μία απλή επέμβαση στον πίνακα αν χρειαστεί. Και κανείς ηλεκτρολόγος να μην μπορεί να κάνει μία μικρή ηλεκτρονική κατασκευή αν του χρειαστεί.
Νομίζω είναι κέρδος για το forum να συνυπάρχουν οι δύο ειδικότητες και να συνεισφέρουν τις γνώσεις τους. Κέρδος και για τους δύο.

----------


## SProg

Εγω ειμα Αυτοματιστης.Να κανω Logout; Δεν ειμαι σε καποια απο τις παραπανω κατηγοριες.

----------


## misterno

> Δημήτρη για να ξεκαθαριστεί, το τη σου αρέσει να βλέπεις στην αρχική σελίδα είναι υποκειμενικό. και εγώ θέλω να βλέπω μια γκομενάρα με ένα κολλητήρι στο χέρι να μου λέει καλημέρα αλλά δεν την βάζουν.



Εγώ πάλι Γιάννη θα ήθελα να βλέπω μια γκομενάρα να έχει το πιστόλι θερμού αέρα από ένα σταθμό αποκόλλησης στο χέρι αλλά επίσης δεν την βάζουν!

Σοβαρεύομαι λοιπόν και προτείνω το φόρουμ να παραμείνει ως έχει.

----------


## moutoulos

Αυτή καλή είναι ?. Να την βάλω ?.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kioan

Με κολλητήρι ζήτησε ο Γιάννης. Βάλε αυτήν:

----------

DGeorge (09-02-18)

----------


## liat

Και οι δύο θα πρέπει να απορριφθούν επειδή αποτελούν αρνητικό παράδειγμα για τη σωστή εφαρμογή των υλικών/μέσων 
στα χέρια της επιστήμης.  :Lol:

----------


## rama

Ειδικά η δεύτερη, κρίνοντας από το σημείο που πιάνει το κολλητήρι, πρέπει να έχει ξεχάσει να το βάλει να ζεσταθεί.

----------


## Panoss

Ή είναι από τη φύση της...καυτή όσο και το κολλητήρι, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα.. :Lol:

----------

DGeorge (09-02-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Οχι βρε Γιώργο ... παντελονιού εννοούσα. Αφού δεν έχω μαύρη ζώνη Καράτε/Taekwondo.
> Απλά το είπα έτσι να φοβηθεί ο Λέπουρας ...



Μπαααα... Άδικος κόπος... Αυτός είναι *Ατρόμητος!* Δεν μασάει με τίποτα!!!

----------


## DGeorge

> Οχι βρε Γιώργο ... παντελονιού εννοούσα. Αφού δεν έχω μαύρη ζώνη Καράτε/Taekwondo.
> Απλά το είπα έτσι να φοβηθεί ο Λέπουρας ...



Κι εγώ που νόμιζα, ότι του έκανες επίδειξη της γκαρνταρόμπας σου.... :Biggrin: 

Ζητώ ταπεινώς συγγνώμη, από την ομήγυρη! Ρε παιδόπουλα...
Παρακαλώ, λύστε μου μιαν απορία: "Γιατί δεν βάζαμε αυτούς τους διαλόγους στο 'Θέμα: (ΛΙΓΟ ΓΕΛΙΟ)'";
Οφείλω κι εγώ να ομολογήσω, ότι το Site/Forum δεν χρειάζεται κάποιες βελτιώσεις.  ...Τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με το δικό μου πλαίσιο γνώσεων, για ένα τέτοιο Forum...
Οπότε, χαλαρώνοντας όλοι, στο (ΛΙΓΟ ΓΕΛΙΟ) πιστεύω, ότι θα μπορούσαμε να ανταλλάσσουμε Επιστημονικές/Τεχνολογικές απόψεις τόσον υψηλού επιπέδου! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Σε περίπτωση, που θα πέσει κάποια σοβαρή πρόταση, η Ομάδα Διαχείρισης (αν την κρίνει ως σοβαρή): 1) Την μεταφέρει στο ΘΕΜΑ αυτό (ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ HLEKTRONIKA.GR), και 2) Ταυτόχρονα ειδοποιεί στο (ΛΙΓΟ ΓΕΛΙΟ) "προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο, έπεσε σοβαρή πρόταση στο (ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ HLEKTRONIKA.GR)"

Δεν γνωρίζω, πόσο περισσότερο βάρος εργασίας, πέφτει στους ώμους της Ομάδα Διαχείρισης, από μιά πρόταση σαν αυτήν εδώ. Είναι πασίγνωστο, ότι "Έξω απ' τον χορό, πολλά τραγούδια ξέρω κι εγώ να λέω!".
Γι'αυτό... Απλώς την καταθέτω...

----------


## betacord85

ποποπο!τι εγινε?τι σας φταιξανε οι ηλεκτρολογοι?μια χαρα ειναι...ασε που σας δινουν τσαμπα συμβουλες και φτιαχνετε κανα πλυντηριο και βγαζετε κανα φραγκο...οσο για τις 30 κατασκευες δε το σχολιαζω...κυριε γιαννη βαλτε μια ταξη εδω μεσα...και περι φινου η γαλανου και αλλων μαργαταριων απλα φερνω παραδειγμα τις γκομενες...οσο το δινεις σημασια παιρνουν πανω τους και βγαζουν γλωσσα και παρλα...ετσι και με αυτους...καλα βγαζεις φορα παρτιδα δημοσια οτι βγαζεις πολλα απο αυτο το επαγγελμα?αληθεια τωρα?γιατι με συζητησεις με παλικαρακια το φορουμ με target group 25-40 κανουν 2-3 μεροκαματα την εβδομαδα στην ζουλα και τα βολευουν με δευτερη δουλεια οπως ντελιβερι σουβλακια πιτσες καφεδες λαικη αγορα και παει λεγοντας...ειπαμε οπως ακους πολλα κερασια κρατα μικρο...τις καλησπερες μου στην παρεα...

----------


## moutoulos

> Με κολλητήρι ζήτησε ο Γιάννης. Βάλε αυτήν:



Οχι Kioan με θερμό αέρα ζήτησε.





> ... να έχει το πιστόλι θερμού αέρα από ένα σταθμό αποκόλλησης στο χέρι ...



Η "δικιά σου" Kioan είναι επιστήμονας. Χρησιμοποιεί κόλληση που λιώνει στους 40 oC  :Biggrin: .



Βέβαια και η "δικιά μου" δεν πάει πίσω. Δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα ...



 Οπότε Γιάννη. Τι να τις κάνεις στην "αρχική" ?.

----------

SRF (10-02-18)

----------


## MacGyver

Στη σειρά "Το ρετιρέ" ντεμέκ είχανε συνεργείο TV. Όταν είχαν πλάνα από εκεί, ο βοηθός συνέχεια βίδωνε και βίδωνε στην ανοιχτή τηλεόραση, στην πλακέτα, λες και άλλαζε λάστιχο στο αυτοκίνητο.

----------

SRF (10-02-18)

----------


## lepouras

μα τη κατάντια είναι αυτή. τα άλλα επαγγέλματα τη έχουν παραπάνω και έχουν ολόκληρα ημερολόγια. εμείς ούτε μια της προκοπής δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε? άστο μην βάζεις καμία. βάλε τον  Λεο (Κωνσταντίνο) με μαγιό και κολλητήρι.  :Lol:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Με κολλητήρι ζήτησε ο Γιάννης. Βάλε αυτήν:



 Πολύ ψυχρές κολλήσεις κάνει η δικιά σου !!!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αυτή καλή είναι ?. Να την βάλω ?. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72355



Αυτήν θα ψήφιζα κι αν υπήρχε και καλύτερη την καλύτερη (προκλητικότερη εννοώ) .... !!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Μπα , μπα τι βλέπω ;;; αλλάξαμε αρχική σελίδα ;;;; Τώρα το είδα !!! 
Έφυγαν οι παρουσιάσεις κατασκευών και έμειναν ως υποκατηγορία οι πρόχειρες χωρίς σχέδιο κλπ ;;; 
Αυτό είναι πρόκληση να επισπεύσω τις ολοκληρωμένες παρουσιάσεις μου ;;;; 
Υ.Γ. του καλού φίλου Βαγγέλη (Κύρος) είναι λειψές οι παρουσιάσεις ;;;;

----------


## nick1974

διαλεξτε, 

με κολλητηρι 



η με ...κλειδι?  :Lol:

----------


## Samios60

Θα ζητουσα την αναβαθμιση του lepoura σε υπερσυντονιστη

----------


## katmadas

Αυτη γρηγορη δεν χρειαζετε και την βαση που πηρες τελευταια!

----------

SRF (10-02-18)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Θα ζητουσα την αναβαθμιση του lepoura σε υπερσυντονιστη



or beter= supermoderator or moderatorbeyond or hyperspaceModerator or espionagemoderator

----------


## Panoss

> or beter= supermoderator or moderatorbeyond or hyperspaceModerator or espionagemoderator



Δεν ξέρω...δεν ξέρω...τα δυο τελευταία καλά μου ακούγονται...δεν ξέρω...πρέπει να γίνει δημοψήφισμα.
Ή έστω συλλαλητήριο.
Ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα πρέπει να έχει τη λαϊκή έγκριση.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> διαλεξτε, 
> 
> με κολλητηρι 
> 
> η με ...κλειδι?



 αυτή δείχνει έξυπνη .... έτσι την θέλουμε ;;;;

----------

SRF (10-02-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δεν ξέρω...δεν ξέρω...τα δυο τελευταία καλά μου ακούγονται...δεν ξέρω...πρέπει να γίνει δημοψήφισμα.
> Ή έστω συλλαλητήριο.
> Ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα πρέπει να έχει τη λαϊκή έγκριση.



Ναι, ναι τώρα που έχουμε σοβαρά επιχειρήματα να γίνει άμεσα ένα συλλαλητήριο και αμέσως μετά δημοψήφισμα !!!!

----------


## Panoss

Ναι, και την επόμενη του συλλαλητηρίου θα μας τη σκάσει ο Λέπουρας με το σκάνδαλο Λεπουράρτις! :Lol:

----------


## tsimpidas

> .



Καλά που δεν είπες μόνο το τελευταίο και......καρφωθούμε. :Tongue:

----------


## moutoulos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72383
> 
> Αυτη γρηγορη δεν χρειαζετε και την βαση που πηρες τελευταια!



 :hahahha:  Αυτά είναι. Πλήρη εκμετάλλευση. Με ενσωματωμένο PCB TitsHolder

----------


## sotron1

> Αυτά είναι. Πλήρη εκμετάλλευση. Με ενσωματωμένο PCB TitsHolder




Πείτε μου που εργάζεται, να πάω να δουλέψω επί πληρωμή. Εγώ να πληρώνω.   :Smile:

----------

DGeorge (10-02-18)

----------


## nick1974

> αυτή δείχνει έξυπνη .... έτσι την θέλουμε ;;;;



Ναι μεν κρατάει σωστά το κολλητήρι, αλλά εκεί που παει να το χρησιμοποιήσει είναι τόσο έξυπνο όσο και το κλειδί που δοκιμάζει μετά (αφού δεν έχει λειτουργήσει το κολλητήρι) οπότε αγαπητέ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ έξυπνη όπως είπες αλλά ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ και ναι ΕΤΣΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την θέλουμε! οΏ½οΏ½

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DGeorge

> Θα ζητουσα την αναβαθμιση του lepoura σε υπερσυντονιστη



Καλό και τούτο... Τον ίδιο τον lepoura, τον ρώτησες αν θέλει  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## DGeorge

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72383
> 
> 
> Αυτη γρηγορη δεν χρειαζετε και την βαση που πηρες τελευταια!



Να αρχίσω να υποψιάζομαι/ανησυχώ και τάση προς "πιπινομαχίες"??? .....Λέμε τώρα.....

----------


## lepouras

> Θα ζητουσα την αναβαθμιση του lepoura σε υπερσυντονιστη



γιατί τη σου έκανα??? :Scared:  ότι και αν ήταν αυτό να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη...... :Lol:

----------


## DGeorge

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Samios60
> 
> 
> Θα ζητουσα την αναβαθμιση του lepoura σε υπερσυντονιστη
> 
> 
> 
> Καλό και τούτο... Τον ίδιο τον lepoura, τον ρώτησες αν θέλει







> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Samios60
> 
> 
> Θα ζητουσα την αναβαθμιση  του lepoura σε υπερσυντονιστη
> 
> 
> 
> γιατί τη σου έκανα??? ότι και αν ήταν αυτό να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη......



Είδες, που σου τα είπα;
Βλέπω τον lepoura, μ'αυτά, και μ'αυτά, έτοιμο για μετανάστευση σε ερευνητικό φυλάκιο στην Ανταρκτική. :Lol:

----------


## matthew

> Πάντως απο τότε που μπήκε mod αυτός ο ηλεκτρολόγος ο Lepouras μας πήρε η κατρακύλα .



Σεβασμό στον συντονιστή! Έναν Για*ννν*η έχουμε!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## DGeorge

> Τώρα να απαντήσω ή οχι ?. Ας τα πάρω στο κρανι ... εεεεεε με την σειρά.
> 
> Πάντως απο τότε που μπήκε mod αυτός ο ηλεκτρολόγος ο Lepouras μας πήρε η κατρακύλα .
> Γιάννη την άλλη εβδομάδα είσαι προτεινόμενος προς αποχώρηση .
> ....



(Με βλέπω να τρίβομαι στην γκλίτσα του τσομπάνη!!! Χιχιχιχιχι)
Γρηγόρη, μη γίνεσαι τόσο μετριόφρων, και δίνεις όλα τα 'εύσημα' στο Γιάννη... :Lol: 
_Προτού γίνει ο Γιάννης Mod, είχαμε μιά -επίσης εκθετικά ποιοτική- πορεία!!!!!_ Το *προς τα Πού*, έγκειται στην οπτική γωνία του κάθε μέλους.... :whistle:  :whistle:

----------


## lepouras

> Σεβασμό στον συντονιστή! Έναν Για*ννν*η έχουμε!



το άλλαξα από τότε που έμαθα ότι ο Βαρουφάκης είχε κάνει το δικό του με ένα *ν* και σκέφτηκα ότι ορφανό είναι αυτό που έκοψε  μην πάει χαμένο ..... :Biggrin:

----------


## moutoulos

Γιαυτό σε αγαπάω. Γιατί είσαι ευαίσθητος & ευσυγκίνητος !!!.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Επειδή το θέμα έγινε πουτανα, και επειδή τα ουσιώδη  λέγονται μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού να πω μερικά αστεία
Δεν γνωρίζω το πρόβλημα του Δημήτρη που ξεκίνησε το θέμα και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους ηλεκτρολόγους, αλλά έτσι όπως τα λέει δίκιο φαίνεται να έχει.

εγώ θα έβαζα τίτλο στο θέμα  ΕΝΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ  HLEKTRONIKA.GR
Είναι εμφάνιση πρώτης σελίδας αυτή ?  η πρώτη σελίδα είναι η βιτρίνα για το περιεχόμενο,  οι πρώτες σελίδες των εφημερίδων που λένε ....
Τι είναι εδώ η χρυσή ευκαιρία ? οι αγγελίες σε πρώτη θέση ?
Και όταν κάπου κάπου (δεν ξέρω γιατί)  εμφανίζονται οι παρουσιάσεις κατασκευών στην πρώτη σελίδα, ποιος είναι αυτός που τις επιλέγει ?
Θεωρεί αξιόλογη ηλεκτρονική κατασκευή την μηχανή παραγωγής σαπουνόφουσκων ?
Η τα μανταλάκια που κινούνται ? και εκείνο το BOOM BOX για την παραλία από τον 5ο  του 17 πόσο επίκαιρο ποια είναι και εμφανίζετε συνεχώς ?

Δεν βλέπει κανείς την παρακμή του forum εδώ ? όταν άλλα forum ηλεκτρονικών έχουν κύριες ενότητες microcontrollers εδώ παίζει συνεχώς το 555

----------


## leosedf

Βαγγέλη έχεις προσέξει το ύφος γλυφτράκι που έχουν οι ιδιοκτήτες η συντονιστές άλλων forum όπως λες?  :Lol:  :Lol:  Α ρε αυτά τα νησιά.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Κωνσταντίνε συγγνώμη δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό που λες αλλά εσύ ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω, εγώ απλά παίζω με ηλεκτρονικά :Smile:

----------


## tsimpidas

εγώ όλο paradox βλέπω όταν μπαίνω, δεν λέω, έχουν και οι εγκαταστατες τα προβλήματα τους 
αλλά θα μπορούσε ότι έχει να κάνει με 555 να μπαίνει στο ίδιο θέμα 
ή ότι έχει να κάνει με paradox να μπαίνει στο ίδιο θέμα,,

Όχι άλλο paradox  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Μακάρι να "έπαίζε συνεχώς το 555",
εδώ περιμένουν με το δίκανο μερικοί, να γράψει καποιος κατι,
και μετά να του την πέσουν!

Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι γιατί δεν εχουν δικό τους φόρουμ;

----------

vasilllis (12-02-18)

----------


## kioan

Έστω ότι αύριο το πρωί μπαίνουμε στο hlektronika και έχουν εξαφανιστεί όλες οι κατηγορίες και οι συζητήσεις σχετικές με ηλεκτρολογικά και δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα μέλος που να είναι ηλεκτρολόγος. Τι πιστεύετε θα γίνει; Θα αρχίσουν να δημοσιεύονται αναλυτικές παρουσιάσεις και κατασκευές με μικροελεγκτές κλπ από μόνες τους;

----------


## picdev

Καλά κατουρηστε και λίγο μερικοί με τις κατασκευές σας  .
Αμφιβάλω αν ποτέ έχετε δουλέψει για εμπορικό προϊόν .
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι άσχημη μια κατασκευή με σαπουνοφουσκες ....?
Αυτό του έδωσε χαρά του ανθρώπου , αυτό έφτιαξε , αυτό έδειξε.
Και το φόρουμ το παρακαλοθουν πολλοί επαγγελματίες που σχεδιάζουν εμπορικά προϊόντα αλλά δεν θα τους δεις να κοκορευονται , ούτε να σνομπαρουν κατασκευές και  ηλεκτρολόγους 


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## GR_KYROS

Και σε αυτόν δίνει χαρά το πλέξιμο ας έρθει εδώ να μας το παρουσιάσει

----------


## lepouras

Βαγγέλη άρχισαν πάλι να σε ενοχλεί  οτιδήποτε κρύβει τις κατασκευές σου? που από τις 10 οι 7 απλά στέλνουν στο σαιτ σου χωρίς καμιά περιγραφή. σου χαλάει την διαφήμιση? είχες ξεκινήσει έναν πόλεμο με τον Σπύρο και φτιάχτηκε η κατηγορία πρόχειρες κατασκευές. τώρα σε ενοχλούν και οι άλλοι? τελικά ρε παιδιά γιατί δεν φτιάχνετε ο καθένας σας ένα φόρουμ όπως το γουστάρετε και πρέπει κάθε φορά να πρέπει να γίνει το φορουμ στα δικά σας μέτρα?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Όχι Γιάννη δεν με πειράζει τίποτα απλά είδα το θέμα και εξέφρασα την άποψη μου
Εάν υπάρχει λόγος να κρύβετε τις κατασκευές μου δεν έχω πρόβλημα
Δεν πουλάω τίποτα, και δεν θέλω διαφήμιση
Έχω χώρο να τις παρουσιάζω , και νομίζω είναι παροχή προς το forum και για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε να τις παρουσιάζω και εδώ με παραπομπή για λεπτομέρειες στην σελίδα μου.
Για την κατηγορία πρόχειρες κατασκευές τα έχουμε ξανά πει, λάθος κίνηση.
Εάν επιμένετε ότι όλα είναι καλά ok
Και σε σχέση με τους ηλεκτρολόγους προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, άλλωστε είναι η δεύτερη ιδιότητά μου

----------


## DGeorge

> ....Έχω χώρο να τις παρουσιάζω, και νομίζω είναι παροχή προς το forum και για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε να τις παρουσιάζω και εδώ με παραπομπή για λεπτομέρειες στην σελίδα μου...



Θα γίνω κακός, τώρα, αν γράψω διάφορα για ταπεινότητα, και χαλαρότητα, μεταξύ μας;
Παιδιά, αν είχα οποιοδήποτε σοβαρό θέμα με τον lepura, ή τον moutoulo, ή τον leosedf, θα προσπαθούσα -σε πρώτη φάση- να το λύσω με προσωπικό μήνυμα, ώστε να λύνω, κατ' αρχάς οποιαδήποτε, τυχόν, παρεξήγηση υπάρχει.
Αν 'πλακωθώ' εγώ με τον Βαγγέλη, οι περισσότεροι υπόλοιποι μάλλον θα 'ξυστούν'... "Δύο μέλη έχουν αρπαχτεί σε ένα ακόμα θέμα... Και τι έγινε;;;; " είναι αυτό που θα σκεφτεί η πλειοψηφία των υπολοίπων.
Αν όμως 'πλακωθώ' με κάποιον από την Ομάδα Διαχείρισης, τα πράγματα διαφέρουν πολύ, έως πάρα πολύ! Οι περισσότεροι θα με θεωρήσουν 'εν δυνάμει θύμα' της 'Εξουσίας', που κατέχει η Ομάδα Διαχείρισης. Π.χ. μποεούν να με 'παγώσουν' επί όσον χρόνο κρίνουν, προκειμένου να γίνω 'καλό παιδί'... :Wink: 

Νομίζω, ότι ο προσωπικός διάλογος, καταφέρνει πολλά!! ....Ιδιαίτερα αν υπάρχει και δυνατότητα επαφής για καφέ, ώστε ο διάλογος να μην είναι/γίνεται πίσω από κάποια monitors. Δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαία η παλιά κουβέντα του λαού μας: _"Το πρόσωπο είναι Σπαθί!!!"_
Θέλω να πιστεύω, πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κακοπροαίρετος, μεταξύ μας...!!! Συνεπώς, με μιά συζήτηση δημόσια, ή ιδιωτική/προσωπική, με πνεύμα αλληλοσυνεννόησης, μπορεί να επιλυθεί οποιαδήποτε παρεξήγηση!
Μετά από την επίλυση της παρεξήγησης, μπορώ να προχωρήσω *1)* Στον εντοπισμό ενός προβλήματος (κατά την άποψή μου) και *2)* Στην τυχόν πρότασή μου για επίλυσή του!

----------


## tsimpidas

Ποτε κανανε μπαν τον CybEng  ?
ή τον mystaki g  η τον xlife  ??

διαβαζω το τελευτεο μυνημα του mystaki =

Παντα ημουν αντιθετος να διαγραφονται οι αναρτησεις.Ο καθενας απο εμας που καποτε ειχε εγγραφει στο φορουμ το εχει κανει η να παρει μια συμβουλη η να βοηθησει το φορουμ ,οχι προσωπικα το φορουμ αλλα μονο για τα παιδια του φορουμ.
Ετσι μαζευονται οι πληροφοριες που θα βοηθησουν πολλους.Για αυτο το λογο οτι εχουμε γραψει αυτα πρεπει παντα να μενουν στο φορουμ και δεν μας ενδιαφερει αν καποιος θα γωριζει αν ειναι δικες μου αναρτησεις η οχι.Μπορουν να γραψουν αντι "mystaki g" απλως *"επισκέπτης"
Τον ελεγχο τον κανουν οι συντονιστες ομως οταν τους λες παιδια ειναι πολυ δυσκολο θεμα αυτο που εχω ανοιξει και οσο μπορειτε να το προσεχετε αυτοι κανουν το αντιθετο και με καθε τροπο προσπαθουν να το κλεισουν .(Και ο Γιαννης μου ειπε οτι το θεμα ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο ομως του απαντησα οτι για αυτο σας εχουμε να το ελεγχετε οχι να αφηνουμε το καθενα να γραφει οτι θελει απλως και μονο να τρολλαρει).
Οταν το φορουμ δεν ειναι ελευθερο τοτε δεν ειναι φορουμ απλως γινετε φορουμ που θα περασουν μονο οι αποψεις των λιγων.

Και το εχω ξαναγραψει οτι οταν ο συντονιστης δεν καταλαβαινει τον ρολο του καλυτερα να φυγει απο αυτην την θεση.

Αυτα ,σε τετοιο φορουμ με συγχωρειτε προσωπικα δεν θελω να βρισκομαι.


και η απαντηση του Διαχειριστη =

*Νυφίτσα που ξέθαψες και θέμα του 2006 για να κλαφτείς στο θάνο, εσύ αν θυμάσαι καλα προχτες έλεγες οτι τωρα δεν λες στους ξένους να έρχονται.
Τρια μόνιμα ban δώρο γιατί είμαι σε δουλειά και σαββατιάτικα δεν έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω με το κινητό. 
Είπατε την άποψη σας τώρα στο καλό, δεν μπορεί ενα ολόκληρο φόρουμ να ασχολείται με τα μυξοκλάμματα σας και αν δεν σας αρέσουν οι τίτλοι να βάζετε τους σωστούς.
*




Ρε παιδια ο mystaki κυκλοφορουσε με τον σταυρο στο χερι και δεν ειχε προσβαλει ποτε καποιον, ποσοι και ποσοι εχουν φυγει αλλοι με θορυβο και αλλοι αθορυβα και 
συζηταμε τωρα για ενα καλυτερο φορουμ ? 

Οχι,, το σωστο ειναι αυτο που ειπε ο Λεπουρας πιο πανω,, οποιος δεν του αρεσει ουστ,, τι καθεστε και συζητατε ?




*

----------


## nikosgalanos

> συμφωνώ απόλυτα.....οι admin να διαγράφουν θέματα σαν του nikosgalanos όταν τίθεται θέμα σωματικής ακεραιότητας...ακόμα και εμένα αν γράψω κάποια χλέμπα...
> Επίσης,μέλη τα οποία αφήνουν σπόντες όσον αφορά την άντληση πληροφοριών ή την παράθεση πληροφοριών που έχουν να κάνουν με ξένα έντυπα αλλοδαπής να μπανάρονται επι τόπου...Δεν είναι σε θέση να λογοκρίνουν το από που αντλεί τις πληροφορίες το κάθε μέλος,προκείμενου να υπάρχει πλουραλισμός των γνώσεων.Τέτοιου είδους λογοκρισία την επιβάλλουν χουντικά-ναζιστικά καθεστώτα,όχι εδώ μέσα παίδες...
> Το φόρουμ να γίνει ποιό αυστηρό στην περίπτωση όταν κάποιο μέλος ειρωνεύεται ή έχει αλαζονική συμπεριφορά προς άλλο μέλος,όταν αυτό ζητάει την βοήθεια μας...
> Ευχαριστώ...



Είπα ότι δεν θα ασχοληθώ με λάμπες και βλακείες όποτε δεν κατάλαβα να διαγραφεί ένα θέμα αφού δεν θα ασχοληθώ και ούτε πρόκειται.Επισης αν ήταν να μην απαντούσατε στο θέμα και να το κλείσετε.Εγω είχα ρωτήσει σε εκείνο το θέμα κάποια πράγματα και είπα ότι δεν θα ασχοληθώ όποτε δεν νομιζω ότι ένας νοήμων άνθρωπος μετά από τις συμβουλές μελών από το φόρουμ θα συνέχιζε κάτι επικίνδυνο.Σε σχέση με την ειρωνεία έχεις δίκιο θα προτιμούσα να μην ειρωνεύονται τα μέλη του φόρουμ όταν ρωτάει κάποιος κάτι και ας είναι χαζή η ερώτηση.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Αυτό δεν είναι λογοκρισία? Αν κάποιος ρωτάει για θέματα που δεν είναι στα κυβικά του μπορούμε απλώς να του πούμε πως είναι επικίνδυνο και να το τελειώσουμε εκεί, γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε χωροφύλακες?
> 
> Άμα γράψεις κάποια χλέμπα θα στην διορθώσουν από κάτω, αν στην διαγράψει ο admin δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ ότι ήταν λάθος και γιατί ήταν λάθος.
> 
> 
>  Ε? Αυτονόητο δεν είναι ότι οι καλύτερες πηγές είναι στα Αγγλικά-Ρώσικα-Κινέζικα?



Συμφωνώ με αυτό που είπες για την λογοκρισία.Επισης όπως είπες μου είπατε ότι είναι επικίνδυνο να ασχοληθώ με λάμπες για πομπούς για αυτό δεν ασχολήθηκα.Το να σβήνει κάποιος κάποιο μήνυμα δεν είναι και τόσο σωστό.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DGeorge

> *....Οχι,, το σωστο ειναι αυτο που ειπε ο Λεπουρας πιο πανω,, οποιος δεν του αρεσει ουστ,, τι καθεστε και συζητατε ?....*



Μην πάμε, όμως, κι από τη μίαν άκρη, στην άλλη.... Το Θέμα (όπως το καταλαβαίνω κι απ' τον Τίτλο του) είναι: Όσοι αγαπάμε τον χώρον αυτόν, κι έχουμε κάποιαν -ίσως φαεινή- ιδέα βελτίωσής του, μπορούμε -εδώ- να καταθέσουμε (την ιδέαν αυτή)! ....Τίποτα περισσότερο...Τίποτα λιγότερο! ...Νομίζω!

----------


## lepouras

tsimpidas εδώ συζητάμε αν θα έπρεπε η όχι να είναι ηλεκτρολογικό θέμα στο φορουμ αλλά το θέμα που άνοιξε ο mystaki g είχε θέμα την άποψη της εκκλησίας.
δηλαδή τώρα γίνετε ντόρος γιατί έχουμε ηλεκτρολογικά θέματα (και όχι μόνο) αλλά τότε έπρεπε να περιφρουρούμε το θέμα που άνοιξε ο mystaki g να μην του γράφουν άσχετα.
δηλαδή πως θα το περιφρουρούσαμε? με το να διαγράφουμε τα άσχετα που θα  του γράφανε. 
αλλά τώρα είναι κακό να διαγράφουμε αυτά που είναι άσχετα.
τελικά όταν θέλει κάποιος να διαγράφονται τα άσχετα αλλά μετά να κάνουμε θέμα γιατί διαγράφονται τα άσχετα.
να κάνουμε θέμα γιατί δεν έχουμε ΜΟΝΟ ηλεκτρονικά θέματα αλλά να τσαντιζόμαστε στο άσχετο(με τα ηλεκτρονικά) θέμα του καθενός που δεν θέλει να γράφονται άσχετα.

και ναι διαγράφονται ποστ. διαγράφονται όταν μπορεί να είναι διπλά, να έγινε ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα κώλος με άσχετα με το θέμα (που ενημερώνουμε τις περισσότερες φορές ότι διαγράφηκαν τα άσχετα) αλλά και όταν πέφτουν μπινελίκια και προσβολές. οπότε τη είναι προτιμότερο. να πλακώσουμε τα μπαν? ή να διαγράψουμε τα μπινελίκια? συνήθως το κάνουμε για να μην υπάρξει συνέχεια στο θέμα.
διαγράφονται και θέματα. όταν κάποιος ανοίγει το ίδιο θέμα σε 2-3-10 μεριές τη πρέπει να κάνουμε? να τα αφήσουμε όλα? αν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις πχ και στα δύο τότε γίνετε συγχώνευση. αν όχι τότε διαγράφονται τα υπόλοιπα και μένει ένα.
διαγράφονται και θέματα άσχετα που μετά από καιρό δεν έχουν να προσφέρουν τίποτα και απλά πιάνουν χώρο.

και τέλος να πω ότι για μεγάλοι άνθρωποι κάνετε πολλές φόρες σαν μωρά(γενικά το αναφέρω αυτό και όχι προσωπικά).
επειδή τσακωθήκατε σε ένα θέμα κρατάτε μανιάτικα και κοιτάτε που θα γράψει κάτι ο άλλος για να του την πείτε.

αν αρχίσω να βάλω άτομα που ο ένας την φιλάει στον άλλον θα έπεφτε γέλιο και κλάμα.

δηλαδή ήμαρτον. 

υποτίθεται έχουμε μικρότερα μέλη εδώ που τέτοια συμπεριφορά δεν έχουν.

ο Φίνος που με ότι στραβά έχει, παρόλα αυτά έχει δεχτεί τις περισσότερες προσβολές και δεν έχει απαντήσει σε καμιά. μήπως τελικά είναι ποιο ώριμος από όλους αυτούς που απλά του την λένε ή λέγανε με το καλημέρα?

τελικά από όλους αυτούς που κάνουν παράπονα, αν τους κάναμε διαχειριστές μήπως τελικά δεν θα υπήρχε φορουμ μετά, γιατί ίσως τα κάνανε χειρότερα? γιατί ακριβός θα τα κάνανε σύμφωνα με τα δικά τους γούστα?

να βλέπαμε τότε ποσά μπαν θα υπήρχαν και αν θα είχε μείνει κανένας. 

για όποιον νομίζει ότι το να είσαι διαχειριστής είναι απλό πράγμα να πω ότι το δυσκολότερο δεν είναι το αν έχεις τις γνώσεις για το που πάει το κάθε θέμα και αν χρειάζεται μεταφορά αλλά το να προσπαθείς να είσαι ο ουδέτερος ανάμεσα στις διαμάχες και να προσπαθείς να επαναφέρεις την ηρεμία. να προσπαθείς να βλέπεις τα γεγονότα πάντα από μια τρίτη οπτική γωνία όσο και να σου λέει η προσωπικότητά σου ότι θέλεις να πάρει το μέρος ενός από τους δύο.

οπότε μέσα σε όλη αυτή την μάχη και εμείς άνθρωποι είμαστε. δεν το καταφέρνουμε πάντα. κάποια φορά θα εκνευριστούμε και εμείς. 

δεν είναι ούτε η δουλειά μας ούτε ζούμε για να είμαστε η καθαρίστριες και οι διαιτητές ούτε πληρωνόμαστε για να έχει ο καθένας την απαίτηση να ζητάει και την επόμενη στιγμή να γίνετε.

κάνουμε κάτι εθελοντικά για να βοηθήσουμε να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει μια τάξη (τουλάχιστον στα θέματα)όσο γίνετε σε αυτό το φορουμ.  δεν είναι δικό μου για να το κόβω και να το ράβω όπως εγώ ή ο καθένας μας γουστάρει. ο μόνος που έχει το δικαίωμα για αυτό είναι ο Θάνος. αυτός το πληρώνει από την τσέπη του, αυτό αποφασίζει για το αν και τη θα υπάρχει εδώ μέσα.

----------


## Fire Doger

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπουν "φίλτρα" στις τελευταίες δημοσιεύσεις?
Δηλαδή για παράδειγμα να μπορώ να επιλέξω να βλέπω τα πρόσφατα μόνο από 2-3 κατηγορίες που με ενδιαφέρουν, ή έστω αν δεν γίνεται γραφικά να το ρυθμίσω με μεταβλητές μετά το ? στο url

Πιστεύω είναι μια βολική για όλους λύση.

----------


## agis68

προτείνω

1. Να διώξετε τον Γιάννη Geronimo των Σιου

2. Για να επιστευχθει αμαχητί καλό θα ήταν με διάταγμα να μπαναριστούν όλοι οι ηλεκτρολόγοι (μετά από μια εβδομάδα θα τους ξαναβάλουμε) αλλά όχι τον ακατανόμαστο.

3. Να μην ασχολήστε άλλο με @@@ παρά μόνο με το αντικείμενο του φόρουμ.

----------


## Spark

τα "κακώς κείμενα" μπορουν να αντιμετωπιστούν.
ο επίμαχος γιάννης δεν ειναι το πρόβλημα του φορουμ αλλα το παιδί How to FiX it.. δεν κανει δουλειά;

προτείνω να γινουν αλλαγές λειτουργικότητας και αισθητικής αναβάθμισης στο φορουμ.
και προτείνω να φτιαχτεί ένα ταμείο γι αυτό το σκοπό, διότι διχως χρήμα πως θα πληρωθουν οι εργατοώρες;

εαν υπάρχει καποιος οικονομικος διαχειριστής στην Αθήνα (όπως ο θανος gRooV που φαινεται ως ν1)
ας εμφανιστεί, δέχομαι και π.μήνυμα, για να λαβει χρηματοδότηση απο χορηγούς.
αυτή την εποχή εχω αρκετους χορηγους για ηλεκτρονικά δωρα.

----------


## lepouras

> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπουν "φίλτρα" στις τελευταίες δημοσιεύσεις?
> Δηλαδή για παράδειγμα να μπορώ να επιλέξω να βλέπω τα πρόσφατα μόνο από 2-3 κατηγορίες που με ενδιαφέρουν, ή έστω αν δεν γίνεται γραφικά να το ρυθμίσω με μεταβλητές μετά το ? στο url
> 
> Πιστεύω είναι μια βολική για όλους λύση.



αρκετές φορές το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο << τη θέλω να βλέπω >> αλλά στο << τη θέλω να βλέπουν>>......... οπότε τη να σου κάνουν και αυτά τα κακόμοιρα φίλτρα....  :Lol:

----------


## tsimpidas

> Μην πάμε, όμως, κι από τη μίαν άκρη, στην άλλη.... Το Θέμα (όπως το καταλαβαίνω κι απ' τον Τίτλο του) είναι: Όσοι αγαπάμε τον χώρον αυτόν, κι έχουμε κάποιαν -ίσως φαεινή- ιδέα βελτίωσής του, μπορούμε -εδώ- να καταθέσουμε (την ιδέαν αυτή)! ....Τίποτα περισσότερο...Τίποτα λιγότερο! ...Νομίζω!



Γιωργο αν είναι να βάζουμε τα κακώς κείμενα κάτω από το χαλί, θέματα σαν αυτό πρέπει να διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση

η ιδέα είναι μια και μόνο μια, σεβασμός σε ολα τα μελή και μπαν σε οποίον δεν σέβεται τον χαρακτήρα 
του άλλου.

Εξου και το παραδειγμα στην αρχη με τον Fino ,, ηρθε το παιδί με όλη την καλή διάθεση και τον κάνατε κορόιδο γιατί ηταν ανορθόγραφος... και το χειρότερο δεν ηταν αυτό, το χειρότερο ηταν ότι 
οι διαχειριστές κάθονταν και σπαγανε πλάκα με ολο το σκοινικο.

Τι ειμαστε στο φινάλε ? φόρουμ λογοτεχνίας ? άντε γαμηθείτε μαλάκες.

Και πως καποιος που έχει λίγο ήθος και χαρακτήρα να κάτσει να συνδιαλλαχτεί με κάποιον που τον προσβάλει 
και αυτός που συντονίζει την συζήτηση να γουστάρει τσακωμούς αντί για κατασκευές και τεχνικά θέματα ?
άπλα φεύγει και μπαίνει μόνο για p.m. 

πως να βρεις ποια κατασκευές όταν όπως είπε και πριν ο άλλος περιμένουν κάποιοι με το δικανο οποίον παρουσιάσει κάτι? 


προς διαχειριστές
Σας αρέσουν οι κατινιες και τα κουτσομπολιά αντί για κατασκευές και τεχνικά θέματα, για αυτό και κάποιοι φύγαν, για αυτό 
κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν παράπονα, για αυτό τον λόγο ανοίγουν θέματα σαν αυτό,, δεν 
μας φταίνε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι, μας φταίει οτι προσελκυουμε λάθος 
κόσμο και διώχνουμε τον σωστό,

αντί για ''λέσχη'' ηλεκτρονικών-ηλεκτρολόγων γίναμε μπαράκι της τρουμπας.

----------


## lepouras

> Γιωργο αν είναι να βάζουμε τα κακώς κείμενα κάτω  από το χαλί, θέματα σαν αυτό πρέπει να διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση
> 
> η ιδέα είναι μια και μόνο μια, σεβασμός σε ολα τα μελή και μπαν σε οποίον δεν σέβεται τον χαρακτήρα 
> του άλλου.
> 
> Εξου και το παραδειγμα στην αρχη με τον Fino ,, ηρθε το παιδί με όλη την  καλή διάθεση και τον κάνατε κορόιδο γιατί ηταν ανορθόγραφος... και το  χειρότερο δεν ηταν αυτό, το χειρότερο ηταν ότι 
> *οι διαχειριστές κάθονταν και σπαγανε πλάκα με ολο το σκοινικο.*
> 
> Τι ειμαστε στο φινάλε ? φόρουμ λογοτεχνίας ?* άντε γαμηθείτε μαλάκες*.
> ...




και τώρα εγώ άμα σε μπαναρω που έβρισες θα είμαι κακός. 
αν δεν σε  μπαναρω θα γουστάρω κατνιες. 
αν σου σβήσω το μπινελίκι θα είμαι κακός γιατί δεν θα μάθεις.
 αν δεν στο σβήσω θα είμαι κακός γιατί θέλω να γίνετε εδώ μέσα φασαρία και μπαρακι της τρουμπας και όχι κατασκευές.

αν αφήσουμε κάποιον να γράφει στον γάμο του καραγκιόζη στην ορθογραφία θα πέσει το μισό φόρουμ να τον φάει και εμείς θα παρακολουθούμε και θα σπάμε πλάκα και κάποιοι θα τσαντιστούν και θα αποχωρήσουν από το φόρουμ (άρα θα διώξουμε τους καλούς)

αν του κάνουμε παρατήρηση θα πέσουν οι άλλοι μισοί να μας φάνε που φιμώνουμε την ελεύθερη σκέψη του άλλου και τι έγινε και είμαστε αυταρχικοί και θα τσαντιστούν και θα φύγουν (άρα θα διώξουμε τους καλούς).



συμπέρασμα.
 μήπως  τελικά να πρέπει να το αλλάξουμε από ηλεκτρονικά σε ναρκωτικά μπας τουλάχιστον έχει νόημα?

θέλω μια απάντηση τη θα έκανες εσύ στην θέση μου μπροστά στο δικό σου μήνυμα.

----------


## tsimpidas

> θέλω μια απάντηση τη θα έκανες εσύ στην θέση μου μπροστά στο δικό σου μήνυμα.



τι θα εκανα στην θεση σου ? ή τι θα εκανα αν ημουν ο Λεπουρας ?

----------


## Panoss

Το φόρουμ είναι ελληνικό και καλό είναι να γράφουμε ελληνικά και όχι ΄κάτι σαν ελληνικά΄= ανορθόγραφα, που κατά κανόνα είναι και ακαταλαβίστικα. 
(κι αφού το ΄κάτι σαν ελληνικά΄ θα έπρεπε, κατά κάποιους, να είναι αποδεκτό, γιατί απαγορεύονται, από τον κανονισμό του φόρουμ, τα greeklish; )
Εκτός αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβουμε τι γράφει ο άλλος (κάτι που όντως συμβαίνει συχνά) μιας κι έχουμε τη δική μας...'ερμηνεία' των όσων γράφει  :Unsure: .

Στο Eevblog θα δείτε άψογα αγγλικά. Εξαίρεση κάποιοι που δεν εχουν σαν μητρική γλώσσα τα αγγλικά, αλλά κι αυτοί ακόμα προσπαθούν να γράφουν σωστά αγγλικά.
Άρα τους ειναι αυτονόητη η σωστή χρήση της γλώσσας και προσπαθούν να γράφουν σωστά.
ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ, δηλαδή αν είχανε καμιά γλώσσα με την ιστορία και την προσφορά της ελληνικής, τι θα κάνανε;  :Think: 
Κι εμείς έχουμε άτομα εδώ μέσα που θεωρoύν ότι...το να επιμένουμε στη σωστή χρήση της γλώσσας μας κάνει 'φόρουμ λογοτεχνίας'...
Άρα φόρουμ όπως το Eevblog, σύμφωνα με αυτούς, είναι...'φόρουμ λογοτεχνίας'...

Διαβάστε θέματα στο Eevblog. Ο λόγος που θα τα καταλαβαίνετε είναι επειδή είναι γραμμένα σε σωστά αγγλικά.

Φαντάζεστε έναν ξένο που ξέρει ελληνικά να προσπαθήσει να διαβάσει *πολλά θέματα από εδώ μέσα*;
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλάβει; Δεν νομίζω.

Εξάλλου τόσοι ορθογράφοι υπάρχουν (είτε ενσωματωμένοι στον browser, είτε online είτε αλλού), οπότε δεν χρειάζεται καν να ξέρουμε να γράφουμε σωστά...Χρειάζεται όμως κάτι πολύ βασικό: σεβασμός στη γώσσα και σε όσους μας διαβάζουν.

----------


## tsimpidas

ο Eevblog μιλάει καλά αυστραλέζικα και για κάποιον που μιλάει καλά αγγλικά ο Eevblog είναι βλάχος.

το οτι μιλάει βλαχοαγγλικα αυτό μειώνει το αποτέλεσμα ?

----------


## leosedf

Ορίστε εμφανίστηκαν και οι CEO και οι μανατζεράδες για να οργανώσουν επιχείρηση.  :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

> ο Eevblog μιλάει καλά αυστραλέζικα και για κάποιον που μιλάει καλά αγγλικά ο Eevblog είναι βλάχος.
> 
> το οτι μιλάει βλαχοαγγλικα αυτό μειώνει το αποτέλεσμα ?



Μπορείς να μας δώσεις ένα δείγμα από το γραπτό του λόγο (αναφέρθηκα στο γραπτό λόγο και μόνο) στα βλαχοαγγλικά;

----------


## Fire Doger

> αρκετές φορές το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο << τη θέλω να βλέπω >> αλλά στο << τη θέλω να βλέπουν>>......... οπότε τη να σου κάνουν και αυτά τα κακόμοιρα φίλτρα....



Ε αυτό να μου πεις, εδώ μετράνε την ποιότητα του φόρουμ με τις κατασκευές λες και ήμαστε www.instructables.com  :Lol: (που εκεί έχει και ένα κάρο διαγωνισμούς με σεβαστά δώρα)

----------


## betacord85

καλημερα σε ολους τους συναδελφους ηλεκτρονικους και ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ...καθεστε και τσακωνεστε και βριζεστε μεταξυ σας...γιατι?τα τελευταια 2 χρονια αν δειτε τα θεματα δεν εχει παρουσιαστει σε θεμα του ηλεκτρονικα κατι σοβαρο...αυτο που με ενοχλησε παααααρα πολυ ειναι που καμια 10αρια ατομα με υπονοουμενα πισω απο μια οθονη και ενα πληκτρολογιο βριζουν τους ηλεκτρολογους και ποσους εχουμε στο φορουμ που ειναι ενεργα μελη?2-3 το πολυ...τα πυρα καθε μερα δεχεται ο γιαννης που ειναι ο leader εδω μεσα και μαζευει την καθε μ@λακια που θα γραψετε...και απο πανω τον βριζετε???αληθεια για πειτε μου σε κανονικες συνθηκες σε μια συναντηση οπως καναμε παλια ποσοι θα ειχατε τα @ρχιδι@ να πειτε ολα αυτα καταμουτρα στον  γιαννη η σε αλλο μελος???εχετε δει απο κοντα τον γιαννη η τον καθε γιαννη και μιλατε με αυτο το υφος?ξερετε τις δυνατοτητες η τις γνωσεις του πανω στο αντικειμενο του?θα παρακαλεσω θερμα να χαμηλωσετε τους τονους και τα υφακια γιατι οι περισσοτεοι απο εδω μεσα ειναι επαγγελματιες και εχουν επαφες Live και εκτος απο το φορουμ...το αλλο το κουλο και θα κλεισω το μνμ...φτιαχνει π.χ ο γιωργος μια κατασκευη που εχει φαει κανα 6μηνο με το σχεδιασμο και την υλοποιηση της...την ποσταρει εδω και καπακι πεφτουν ολοι σαν τα κορακια να ζητησουν σχεδια και πως τα εκανες και πως δουλευει και και και...φυσικα ο γιωργος δεν εδωσε το σχεδιο σωστο αλλα με λιγα λαθη ετσι ωστε να σας βαλει σε λιγο πεδεμα...με αποτελεσμα να τον βριζετε και οτι την φτιαξατε και οτι δεν δουλευει...ο γιωργος δεν ξαναποσταρε γιατι?γιατι τον πριξατε τον καιμενο...

----------


## Fire Doger

> φτιαχνει π.χ ο γιωργος μια κατασκευη που εχει φαει κανα 6μηνο με το σχεδιασμο και την υλοποιηση της...την ποσταρει εδω και καπακι πεφτουν ολοι σαν τα κορακια να ζητησουν σχεδια και πως τα εκανες και πως δουλευει και και και...φυσικα ο γιωργος δεν εδωσε το σχεδιο σωστο αλλα με λιγα λαθη ετσι ωστε να σας βαλει σε λιγο πεδεμα...με αποτελεσμα να τον βριζετε και οτι την φτιαξατε και οτι δεν δουλευει...ο γιωργος δεν ξαναποσταρε γιατι?γιατι τον πριξατε τον καιμενο...



καλά τον κάνουν
τα σχέδια είναι δικά του και τα κάνει ότι θέλει, ας μην τα έδινε, ας τα πουλούσε, ας έδινε τα μισά. Το να δίνει λάθος σχέδια χωρίς να το αναφέρει λέγετε ΚΟΡΟΪΔΙΑ ξεκάθαρα.

----------

p270 (13-02-18)

----------


## RNR

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Σαν μέλος και εγώ, θα ήθελα να πω την γνώμη μου. 
Αρχικά σεβασμό στους διαχειριστές γιατί όντως κάνουν πολύ δουλειά, μην τα βλέπουμε όλα εύκολα.
Είναι ένα FORUM το δυνατότερο στην κατηγορία του και πολλά χρόνια, ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.....για να υπάρχει τόσο καιρό υπάρχει καλή συνταγή που την φτιάχνουμε όλοι εμείς. Αυτό δεν παύει να γράφονται και διάφορα από κάποιους που δεν το παίρνουν σοβαρά αλλά οκ νομίζω αυτο θα υπάρχει πάντα και παντού...

*Εγώ έχω πάρει γνώσεις μέσα από εδώ, πολλές φορές έχω πάρει σημαντική βοήθεια και πολλές φορές έχω δώσει.....έχω δώσει λάθος απάντηση και αμέσως με διόρθωσαν και το δέχτηκα με χαρά γιατί έγινα καλύτερος... μου έχουν δώσει λάθος απαντήσεις ''απλά είπα ευχαριστώ και προχώρησα''*

Με χαλάει και εμένα που κάποιοι το βλέπουν επαγγελματικά μέσα από εδώ αλλά οκ είναι στο χέρι μου εάν θα ακολουθήσω την συμβουλή τους, δεν μπορώ όμως να κρίνω αρνητικά όταν μου δίνουν μία λύση.

Κόντρες, θα υπάρχουν πάντα ανάμεσα σε ηλεκτρονικούς αλλά και σε ηλεκτρολόγους γιατί είναι χαρακτηριστικό του Έλληνα να τα ξέρει όλα, αλλά και πάλι εμείς οι ίδιοι μπορούμε να απομονώσουμε όσους μας ενοχλούν μην δίνοντας σημασία.

Δεν θέλω να πλατιάσω γιατί δεν έχω και εγώ άλλο χρόνο, αλλά πραγματικά είμαι ΥΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΣ που είμαι ΜΕΛΟΣ σε αυτό το* FORUM.*

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Είναι ένα FORUM το δυνατότερο στην κατηγορία του και πολλά χρόνια, ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.....για να υπάρχει τόσο καιρό υπάρχει καλή συνταγή που την φτιάχνουμε όλοι εμείς. Αυτό δεν παύει να γράφονται και διάφορα από κάποιους που δεν το παίρνουν σοβαρά αλλά οκ νομίζω αυτο θα υπάρχει πάντα και παντού...
> 
> *Εγώ έχω πάρει γνώσεις μέσα από εδώ, πολλές φορές έχω πάρει σημαντική βοήθεια και πολλές φορές έχω δώσει.....έχω δώσει λάθος απάντηση και αμέσως με διόρθωσαν και το δέχτηκα με χαρά γιατί έγινα καλύτερος... μου έχουν δώσει λάθος απαντήσεις ''απλά είπα ευχαριστώ και προχώρησα''*
> 
>  είμαι ΥΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΣ που είμαι ΜΕΛΟΣ σε αυτό το* FORUM.*
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Κι εγώ έτσι νιώθω, *έχω μάθει πολλά εδώ μέσα*, γιαυτό οφείλουμε να το κάνουμε *ακόμα καλύτερο* !!!!

----------


## DGeorge

Κάποτε ...Την εποχή του Νώε, ένα PC, με CPU 80386, αρκούσε ως server, σε ένα δίκτυο PC/Users.  Τότε, θυμάμαι, οι διαμοιραστές σήματος, τελευταίου και προτελευταίου σταδίου, ήταν κάτι εξαρτήματα με διακοπτάκια, περισσότερο παραπλήσια προς αυτό ενός κοινού ηλεκτρολογικού διακλαδωτήρα, παρά προς αυτό ενός διαμοιραστή πληροφορίας/-ιών.
Με την εξέλιξη του συνόλου (απαιτήσεις, ανάγκες, δυνατότητες) φτάσαμε σε επίπεδο δικτύου, όπου οι διαμοιραστές σε κάθε στάδιο, είναι πλέον υπολογιστές και οι ίδιοι!
Ωστόσο, κάποιες συνθήκες δεν άλλαξαν! Στο τελευταίο στάδιο/επίπεδο του δικτύου (επίπεδο user) κανείς, ή έστω ελάχιστες θέσεις, εργαζόντουσαν 24ώρες/24ωρο.
Την ίδια ώρα όμως, για την περίπτωση εμφάνισης/κάλυψης κάθε όποιας ελάχιστης εξαίρεσης, το όλο δίκτυο, μέχρι το προτελευταίο στάδιο, λειτουργούσε/-εί νυχθημερόν!!!
Φυσικά αυτό εννοείται _από τους Servers, μέχρι και το προτελευταίο στάδιο!_
Στη θέση των Servers, ας βάλει, όποιος θέλει, τους Mods μας.
Κάποια αιτήματα (requests) θα φτάνουν στην CPU, και θα απορρίπτονται από αυτήν!
Ο βασικός λόγος απόρριψης ενός αιτήματος από τη CPU, έγκειται στην παραβίαση των κανόνων, οι οποίοι διέπουν κάθε είδους δίκτυο!
Όσοι βλέπουν την ομοιότητα του forum μας, με κάποιο λογικό δίκτυο υπολογιστών, πολύ πιθανόν να βρίσκει απάντηση στην όποιαν ερώτησή του πριν καν την καταθέσει.
Μάλλον δεν είναι ανάγκη να προχωρήσω...!!

----------


## picdev

> Γιωργο αν είναι να βάζουμε τα κακώς κείμενα κάτω από το χαλί, θέματα σαν αυτό πρέπει να διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση
> 
> η ιδέα είναι μια και μόνο μια, σεβασμός σε ολα τα μελή και μπαν σε οποίον δεν σέβεται τον χαρακτήρα 
> του άλλου.
> 
> Εξου και το παραδειγμα στην αρχη με τον Fino ,, ηρθε το παιδί με όλη την καλή διάθεση και τον κάνατε κορόιδο γιατί ηταν ανορθόγραφος... και το χειρότερο δεν ηταν αυτό, το χειρότερο ηταν ότι 
> οι διαχειριστές κάθονταν και σπαγανε πλάκα με ολο το σκοινικο.
> 
> Τι ειμαστε στο φινάλε ? φόρουμ λογοτεχνίας ? άντε γαμηθείτε μαλάκες.
> ...



Δεν ξέρω τι δουλειά κάνεις αλλά να σε πληροφορήσω οτι και εγώ ειμαι ανορθόγραφος , τη προηγούμενη βδομάδα χρειάστηκε να γράψω μια μινι τεχνική έκθεση για κάτι πολύ σοβαρό, επίσης χρειάστηκε να φτιάξω τεχνικό φάκελο για δημόσια υπηρεσία που τον διάβασαν 10 άνθρωποι μιας επιτροπής.
Να ξέρεις οτι μονο καλό κάνει να κάνουμε παρατήρηση στο φινο, γιατί εγώ βλέπω οτι θέλει να γινει μηχανικός, πρέπει να του μεταφέρουμε τις εμπειρίες μας και να τον συμβολεύουμε.
Συνέχεια του λέω οτι πρέπει να ξέρει τα βασικά μαθηματικά και πρέπει να μάθει να γράφει με κειμενογράφο αν δεν θέλει να γινει ο μάστορας της γειτονιάς.
Το να του λέμε φίνο γράφε οπως γράφεις, μην διαβάζεις τα μαθήματα , μονο κακό κάνουμε γιατι δεν θα μπορέσει να γινει *μηχανικος,
*προφανώς δεν το καταλαβαίνει λόγω ηλικίας , αλλά οι μεγαλύτεροι καλά κάνουν και του κάνουν παρατήρηση.
Πάντως αναγκάστηκε να συμμορφωθεί ως ένα βαθμό και σιγουρα για αυτόν ηταν ενα βήμα προς τα εμπρός

----------


## picdev

> καλά τον κάνουν
> τα σχέδια είναι δικά του και τα κάνει ότι θέλει, ας μην τα έδινε, ας τα πουλούσε, ας έδινε τα μισά. Το να δίνει λάθος σχέδια χωρίς να το αναφέρει λέγετε ΚΟΡΟΪΔΙΑ ξεκάθαρα.



αυτή την πονηριά δεν τη καταλαβαίνω, ας μην δώσει σχέδια

----------


## street

βλεπω οτι σαν ενα θεμα οπως ειναι αυτο, οπως ειπε και ενα αλλο μελος μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου και ειναι λογικο τα " αστεια " να περισευουν εδω μεσα απ τους μπαχαλακηδες που συγνωμη αλλα δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με φορα ηλεκτρονικων ( και εδω θα τους παρει ολους η μπαλα ) τα τελευταια ναυαγια μη αδειουχων ηλεκτρολογων που αν κρινουμε απ αυτα που εχουν ειπωθει  εδω μεσα ευτυχως που δεν πηραν αδεια αλλα βρηκαν την φωλιτσα τους εδω ! και θα απαντησω πρωτα σε ενα μηνυμα του Γιαννη τον οποιο δεν τον γνωριζω προσωπικα αλλα και προφανως αναλαμβανει τον σκοπο του μαυρου προβατου !




> Δημήτρη για να ξεκαθαριστεί, το τη σου αρέσει να βλέπεις στην αρχική σελίδα είναι υποκειμενικό. και εγώ θέλω να βλέπω μια γκομενάρα με ένα κολλητήρι στο χέρι να μου λέει καλημέρα αλλά δεν την βάζουν.
> το θέμα ηλεκτρολογικά υπάρχει τουλάχιστον από τότε που το θυμάμαι εγώ. το έβαλε ο Θάνος όπως αυτός και μόνο μπορεί να φτιάξει και να βάλει κατηγορίες θεμάτων και θέματα εδώ μέσα.



λαθος φιλε και μεγα φαουλ ! το θεμα ειναι *αντικειμενικο* ! στο ηλεκτρονικα μιλαω ! οχι στον ινσομνια ,  αν θελεις να βλεπεις γκομεναρες με κολλητηρια πανε στο μπουρδελακομ και βλεπε ολη μερα και οχι μονο με κολλητηρια , σηδεροτροχους , υδραυλικα ψαλιδια , κομπρεσερ κλπ , να σου υπενθυμισω οτι απο τοτε που το θυμασαι εδω μεσα ειχαμε και τις επισκευες ηλεκτρονικων συσκευων ? δεν θα σε σχολιασω τα παρακατω εκτος απο ενα 



> και τέλος το ότι εσύ αυτή την στιγμή ξεκίνησες ένα θέμα, που κάνει τον εαυτό σου να φαίνεται αντιμέτωπος με σχεδόν το μισό φόρουμ, είσαι ο καλός που θέλει το καλό του φόρουμ, ή είσαι ένας από αυτούς που κατηγορείς ότι διώχνουν κόσμο?



ΛΑΘΟΣ ! ειμαι αντιμετωπος με τους μπαχαλακηδες ηλεκτρολογους που εχουν κανει καταληψη στο μισο φορουμ διοτι *ενα ολοκληρο φορυμ την κοπανησε εξαιτιας τους* ! να μην ακουω μαλακιες ! εαν παρουμε ολη την λιστα με τα ηλεκτρολογικα απο δω και την βαλουμε στο μηχανικος πια θα ειναι η τυχη τις εκει  ?
και να απαντησω και σε μερικα ακομα




> Εγω ειμα Αυτοματιστης.Να κανω Logout; Δεν ειμαι σε καποια απο τις παραπανω κατηγοριες.



και εγω , αλλα μην στεναχωριεσαι , πανε στην κατηγορια ηλεκτρολογικα παρεα με ολους τους μαχαλακηδες εκει μεσα μιας και την κατηγορια μικροελεγκτες ουτε εσυ ουτε εγω ξερουμε που ειναι η μαλλον πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε το μακριναρι -> κοινοτητα -> συζητηση κυκλωματων -> ψηφιακα κυκλωματα -> μικροελεγκτες !   *και για να γελασουμε ακομα περισσοτερο μαντεψε !* υπαρχει και η υποκατηγορια  αυτοματισμοι ! το ηξερες ? κατα τα αλλα εγω τα εχω βαλει με το μισο φορα και ειμαι παραξενος !




> Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι γιατί δεν εχουν δικό τους φόρουμ;



φυσικα και εχουν , πασιγνωστο ειναι , απλα δεν τους παιρνει να τα γραψουν εκει οτι γραφουν εδω ,  γιατι αν τα γραψουν εκει η απαξιωση η μπαν! , μετα ηρθαν εδω και βρηκαν την χαρα τους ! παραβλεποντας τον γεγονος οτι αρκετοι απο εδω μεσα δεν εχουν χρονο να ασχολουνται με τ χαζομαρες που λενε με αποτελεσμα να αλωνιζουν να τα κανουν μπαχαλο και να ανοιγονται θεματα οπως αυτο εδω και στο τελος να ζητανε και τα ρεστα ! τιπ θεωρουν διαστημικη επιστημη την τοποθετηση ενος διαφυγης ( αντιηλεκτροπληξιακο ) μα ΕΝΑΣ μα  κανενας δεν μπηκε στον κοπο σεβομενος το φορα να γραψει εναν απλο οδηγο τοποθετησης ενος τετοιου ρελε ! που υπαρχει σε δικα τους φορα ! εδω θα σε πουν παρε ηλεκτρολογο ! και η μπουρδολογια στα ηλεκτρονικα θεματα .... νεφος !

και για να τελειωνουμε και να ξεκαθαρισω την θεση μου για ακομα μια φορα , ναι εχω προβλημα  με τους ηλεκτρολογους *αλλα οχι με ολους* , εχω δουλεψει μαζι τους που ο τελευταιος υδραυλικος η και βοσκος μπορει να ειναι καλυτερος ! και να μην μιλησω για αδειουχους που θελουν το 50νταρικο και το φραπεδακι τους και βουαλα η τζιφρα στο σχεδιο ! εγω εδω Θεσσαλονικη ξερω τρεις ! φανταζομαι το τι θα γινετε στην Αθηνα , το θεμα ειναι ποια η σχεση ολων αυτων εδω μεσα που κοκορευονται και δεν χανουν ευκαιρια να πουν οτι το ρευμα σκοτωνει λες και δεν το ξεραμε θεωρωντας μας ηλιθιους !  δεν λενε ομς οτι αν μπουν μεσα σε εναν υποσταθμο παραγωγης ηλεκτρικου που απ το βουητο και μονο θα κανουν το σωβρακο τους καφε ! κατα τα αλλα κανουν και επισκευη ονλινε εκει μεσα και μετα τρεχουν να μας το διατυμπανισουν εδω μεσα λες και εμεις ειμαστε χαζοι ! , τους δειχνεις πινακα που ειναι μπουρδελο , ναι μια χαρα θα σε πει ειναι ! μπουρδελο ξεφτισμενο καλωδιο ειναι οκ ? οκ θα σε πει , ασυρματες επικοινωνιες ? πρωτοι μεσα γνωριζοντας τα παντα ραδιοερασιτεχνες θα στο παιξουν ! βιομηχανια ? εχοντας αλαξει μια πριζα και επειδη διαβασαν το μανουαλ ενος plc διαβασαν και εδω μεσα θα σε πει εγω τα ξερω ! συμπεριφορα ? την υπεροψια των ηλεκτρολογων την συγκρινω μονο με τους μαγειρες , εχει γεμισει ο τοπος ηλεκτρολογους και μαγειρες που πριν καναν διαφορετικη δουλεια , εαν τους πεις οτι το φαγητο ειναι σκατα θα σε πουν ενα σορο μουρδολογια ακομα και ξυλο θα παιξουν μπας και σε κανουν να πιστεψεις οτι τα σκατα νοστιμα ! οποιος θελει ας τα φαει , εγω οχι !


εγω λοιπον που λετε ως ηλεκτρονικος δεν με ενδιαφερουν τα παραπανω ! με ενδιαφερει ο προγραμματισμος ελεγκτων , τα ψηφιακα - αναλογικα ηλεκτρονικα τις κουβεντες που κανουν οι rfετζιδες εδω , ερωτησεις που κανουν οσοι νιωθουν ηλεκτρονικοι αρχαριοι και μη , παρουσιασεις εργαλειων και και και σχετικα , επιστημονικες αναλυσεις ,ενας ηλεκτρονικος ειναι μονιμως στο διαβαζμα ! δεν εχω προβλημα αν καποιος ηλεκτρονικος χομπιστας η οχι παρουσιασει καποια ηλεκτρονικη κατασκευη εδω ουτε και αν την πουλαει ουτε και απλα αν κανει καποια παρουσιαση , αν δεν το κανει εδω που θα το κανει ? και οποιαδηποτε γενικα κατασκευη !αλλα εδω ειπαμε ... πρωτη πρωτη μουρη επισκευη ηλεκτρολογικου πινακα και συνδεση καλωδιου σε σουκο ! περασμα καλωδιου σε τοιχο και αλλα τετοια

----------


## moutoulos

Βρε παιδιά έλεος ...





> ... φτιαχνει π.χ ο γιωργος μια κατασκευη που  εχει φαει κανα 6μηνο με το σχεδιασμο και την υλοποιηση της...
> την  ποσταρει εδω και καπακι πεφτουν ολοι σαν τα κορακια να ζητησουν σχεδια  και πως τα εκανες και πως δουλευει 
> και και και...φυσικα ο γιωργος δεν εδωσε το σχεδιο σωστο αλλα με λιγα λαθη ετσι ωστε να σας βαλει σε λιγο πεδεμα...




Τότε Μπάμπη ο ... πχ Γιώργος να πάει να συνουσιασθεί. Γιατί τέτοιο βίτσιο ?. Τα σχέδια ανήκουν στον δημιουργό 
της κατασκευής. Είναι απλά τα πράγματα. Δεν θέλεις ?, δεν τα δίνεις !. Είναι δικαίωμα του να τα δώσει ή οχι. Δεν 
χρειάζεται να σκούζει κάποιος. Ούτε θα τον πίεζε κάποιο άλλο μέλος να τα δώσει, γιατί αλλιώς θα του κάνει μήνυση. 
Αλλά να δίνει με εσκεμμένα λάθη ?.

Οι "ολοκληρωμένες κατασκευές" απαιτούν σχέδια και παρουσίαση της κατασκευής. Αν έχει σκοπό να μην τα δώσει, 
δεν postάρει την κατασκευή του στο "ολοκληρωμένες κατασκευές" αλλά στο "πρόχειρες", που δεν απαιτείται τίποτα.
 Το να δώσει κάποιος ψεύτικα σχέδια, και οχι απο λάθος, αλλά εσκεμμένα, δυστυχώς δεν έχει θέση εδώ. Δεν μπορεί
να έχουμε μόνο απαιτήσεις, υπάρχουν και οι υποχρεώσεις.

Αυτό το "μου αρέσει το μαμήσι, αλλά θέλω να είμαι παρθένα" ... ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα. Και αναφέρομαι βέβαια στην 
"πίεση" που νοιώθει κάποιος για τα Gerber που δεν θέλει να τα δώσει, αλλά παράλληλα να έχει και την κατασκευή στις
"ολοκληρωμένες κατασκευές". 

Υπόδειξε μου κάποιον που θέλει Gerber και τα απαιτεί με άσχημο λεκτικό τρόπο απο το άλλο μέλος (που δεν τα δίνει), 
να φάει μόνιμη αποβολή απο το Forum.


Μέρα που είναι αύριο ... μήπως να αγαπηθούμε λίγο ?. Εντάξει μην ερωτευτούμε μεταξύ μας ... πάει αλλού το θέμα.

----------


## street

> Βρε παιδιά έλεος ...



δεν υπαρχει ελεος εδω , υπαρχει το σωστο λαθος και το ολα εδω πληρωνονται  :Unsure:  :Lol:

----------


## betacord85

μιας και αυριο ειναι ημερα αγαπης θα σας βγαλω εξω για παστα στον πραπα <3 <3 <3 ευπροσδεκτοι ολοι οι ηλεκτρολογοι της αττικης...

----------


## p.gabr

Αγαπητοι κύριοι δεν φταίνε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι ούτε οι μπετατζηδες,  οι περισσότερες φασαρίες έχουν γίνει για τα πολιτικά Το nο1 θέμα  ειναι το "παμε εκλογές " !!!!!
Μισές ολόκληρες στραβές κουτσες είναι όλα κατασκευές και την περισσότερη συζήτηση την έχουν δώσει κούτες ερωτήσεις και κατασκευές. 

Τι προτείνω εγώ ; Το για  καλύτερα ηλεκτρονικά , ας μας φταίνε οι άλλοι.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δεν ξέρω τι δουλειά κάνεις αλλά να σε πληροφορήσω οτι και εγώ ειμαι ανορθόγραφος , τη προηγούμενη βδομάδα χρειάστηκε να γράψω μια μινι τεχνική έκθεση για κάτι πολύ σοβαρό, επίσης χρειάστηκε να φτιάξω τεχνικό φάκελο για δημόσια υπηρεσία που τον διάβασαν 10 άνθρωποι μιας επιτροπής.
> Να ξέρεις οτι μονο καλό κάνει να κάνουμε παρατήρηση στο φινο, γιατί εγώ βλέπω οτι θέλει να γινει μηχανικός, πρέπει να του μεταφέρουμε τις εμπειρίες μας και να τον συμβολεύουμε.
> Συνέχεια του λέω οτι πρέπει να ξέρει τα βασικά μαθηματικά και πρέπει να μάθει να γράφει με κειμενογράφο αν δεν θέλει να γινει ο μάστορας της γειτονιάς.
> Το να του λέμε φίνο γράφε οπως γράφεις, μην διαβάζεις τα μαθήματα , μονο κακό κάνουμε γιατι δεν θα μπορέσει να γινει *μηχανικος,
> *προφανώς δεν το καταλαβαίνει λόγω ηλικίας , αλλά οι μεγαλύτεροι καλά κάνουν και του κάνουν παρατήρηση.
> Πάντως αναγκάστηκε να συμμορφωθεί ως ένα βαθμό και σιγουρα για αυτόν ηταν ενα βήμα προς τα εμπρός




αυτή είναι μια σωστή απάντηση. Ευχαριστω. :Thumbup1: 

Για αυτό ρώτησα τον λεπουρα τι θα έκανα αν ημουν στην θέση του ή τι θα έκανα αν ημουν ο Λεπουρας.

το καλό είναι οτι μπορεί από μόνοι τους να κάνουν λάθη αλλά ευτυχώς όταν μιλάνε μεταξύ τους 
καταλήγουν συνήθως στην σωστή κίνηση, και τα πμ των διαχειριστών σίγουρα πήραν φωτιά αυτές τις μέρες.

και τελικά άφησαν την αμυντική στάση και σκευτηκαν ότι ίσως βγει και κάτι καλό από αυτή την συζήτηση, για όλους.

Ναι Λεπουρα και υπολυποι,, αν δεν μας ενδιέφερε το παρόν Φόρουμ θα λέγαμε οτι όλα πάνε καλά 
ή δεν θα ασχολουμαστε καθόλου αν το είχαμε γραμμένο στο Κάιρο το φόρουμ.

Δεν χρειάζεται να το τραβάμε άλλο, ειπώθηκαν αρκετές αλήθειες [και ψέματα] και το νόημα το πιάσατε-πιάσαμε όλοι.

στο χέρι σας είναι να κάνετε τις σωστές κινήσεις, για την αλλαγη της εικόνας σιγά-σιγά.

Εγώ δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο,, θα πρωτινό μόνο να σβηστεί το παρόν θέμα μετά από καμια εβδομαδα,, και το πάμε εκλογές 
μετά από μια ώρα [το πολυ]


διαφορετικά να μεταφερθεί στο how to fixit  :Biggrin:  και να συνεχίσετε το ίδιο βιολί  :Boo hoo!: και μυαλά.

----------


## vooda

> Αγαπητοι κύριοι δεν φταίνε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι ούτε οι μπετατζηδες,  οι περισσότερες φασαρίες έχουν γίνει για τα πολιτικά Το nο1 θέμα  ειναι το "παμε εκλογές " !!!!!
> Μισές ολόκληρες στραβές κουτσες είναι όλα κατασκευές και την περισσότερη συζήτηση την έχουν δώσει κούτες ερωτήσεις και κατασκευές. 
> 
> Τι προτείνω εγώ ; Το για  καλύτερα ηλεκτρονικά , ας μας φταίνε οι άλλοι.



Συμγωνώ απολύτως!
Τα πολιτικά ΔΕΝ θα έπρεπε να έχουν καμία θέση εδω μέσα!

----------


## leosedf

Μετά θα ανοίγετε θέμα "γιατί υπάρχει λογοκρισία, γιατί δεν έχουμε θέμα πολιτικό, γιατί αυτό γιατί εκείνο" και λοιπές πίπες. Τα χουμε δει 100 φορές βαράει loop το σύστημα.


lepouras τι έγινε φύγαν απο μένα και ήρθαν σε σένα? Καλορίζικοι..  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> αυτή είναι μια σωστή απάντηση. Ευχαριστω.
> 
> Για αυτό ρώτησα τον λεπουρα τι θα έκανα αν ημουν στην θέση του ή τι θα έκανα αν ημουν ο Λεπουρας.
> 
> το καλό είναι οτι μπορεί από μόνοι τους να κάνουν λάθη αλλά ευτυχώς όταν μιλάνε μεταξύ τους 
> καταλήγουν συνήθως στην σωστή κίνηση, και τα πμ των διαχειριστών σίγουρα πήραν φωτιά αυτές τις μέρες.
> 
> και τελικά άφησαν την αμυντική στάση και σκευτηκαν ότι ίσως βγει και κάτι καλό από αυτή την συζήτηση, για όλους.
> 
> ...



Έτσι για την ενημέρωσή σου να σου πω ότι δεν έχουμε αλλάξει ούτε ένα πμ μεταξύ μας οι διαχειριστές. Αν χρειαζόταν έχουμε τα τηλέφωνα να μιλήσουμε που ούτε αυτό χρειάστηκε να κάνουμε.

----------


## lepouras

> Μετά θα ανοίγετε θέμα "γιατί υπάρχει λογοκρισία, γιατί δεν έχουμε θέμα πολιτικό, γιατί αυτό γιατί εκείνο" και λοιπές πίπες. Τα χουμε δει 100 φορές βαράει loop το σύστημα.
> 
> 
> lepouras τι έγινε φύγαν απο μένα και ήρθαν σε σένα? Καλορίζικοι..



Να σε καλά. Έχω ακόμα αντοχές. Όταν βαρεθώ θα βρω κάποιον άλλον να προτείνω για διαχειριστή να βάλουμε και να πάρει το βαφτισμα.  :Lol:

----------


## electron

Να πω και γω την ταπεινή μου άποψη ως ένα από τα πρώτα μέλη εδώ μέσα; Πάντα θα υπάρχουν διαφωνίες, τσακωμοί και πάσης λογής επεισόδια. Καλώς ή κακώς ένα forum, αποτελεί κι αυτό μια μικρογραφία της κοινωνίας μας. Παρόλα αυτά, από το 2003 που παρακολουθώ αυτό το διαδικτυακό μέρος, έχω λάβει και έχω δώσει αρκετά και συνεχίζω να το κάνω όποτε και όπως μπορώ. Σταματήστε λοιπόν τις όποιες μικρότητες και εκτιμήστε ότι αυτό το site είναι το παλιότερο και μοναδικό στο είδος του με μια τεράστια βάση δεδομένων, που οποιοδήποτε άλλο αν υπάρχει είναι πολλά χιλιόμετρα πίσω.

----------

DGeorge (14-02-18)

----------


## leosedf

btw το τελευταίο μύνημα στον lepoura ηταν την παρασκευή που του έλεγα για μια γκόμενα. στο σκαιπ.

----------


## leosedf

> Να πω και γω την ταπεινή μου άποψη ως ένα από τα πρώτα μέλη εδώ μέσα; Πάντα θα υπάρχουν διαφωνίες, τσακωμοί και πάσης λογής επεισόδια. Καλώς ή κακώς ένα forum, αποτελεί κι αυτό μια μικρογραφία της κοινωνίας μας. Παρόλα αυτά, από το 2003 που παρακολουθώ αυτό το διαδικτυακό μέρος, έχω λάβει και έχω δώσει αρκετά και συνεχίζω να το κάνω όποτε και όπως μπορώ. Σταματήστε λοιπόν τις όποιες μικρότητες και εκτιμήστε ότι αυτό το site είναι το παλιότερο και μοναδικό στο είδος του με μια τεράστια βάση δεδομένων, που οποιοδήποτε άλλο αν υπάρχει είναι πολλά χιλιόμετρα πίσω.



Α ρε Γιάννη μου λειψες, παλιά ήμασταν εγώ εσυ ο ο θανάσης και ο gsmaster.
Φετος το φόρουμ έγινε 15 χρονών.

----------


## DGeorge

*1)* Γενικότερα: Το κρασί, στο μέτρο του, αυξάνει και τη νοητική διαύγεια! Επάνω ακριβώς σε αυτό στηρίχτηκαν όλα τα Αρχαία μας Συμπόσια! Άρα, στο μέτρο του, συμβαίνει κάθε άλλο από το γεγονός, ότι "μειώνει το αποτέλεσμα". 

*2)* 



> ...Δεν χρειάζεται να το τραβάμε άλλο, ειπώθηκαν αρκετές αλήθειες [και ψέματα] και το νόημα το πιάσατε-πιάσαμε όλοι....



Αυτό είναι/αποτελεί καθαρά δική σου άποψη. Επειδή είμαι, μάλλον, λίγο βραδύνους, προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ, ότι έπιασα το νόημα! Ίσως δεν έχεις την απαραίτητη υπομονή, ώστε να μου το εξηγήσεις;...

*3)* 



> ...στο χέρι σας είναι να κάνετε _τις σωστές κινήσεις_,  για την αλλαγη της εικόνας σιγά-σιγά....



Σε αυτόν τον πληθυντικό, περιλαμβάνεις, ίσως, κι εμένα, που δεν έχω πιάσει το νόημα; Αλλά ακόμα κι αν το είχα πιάσει, τι περιθώρια έχει το δικό μου το χέρι, ώστε να κάνω τις _τις σωστές κινήσεις_; Φοβάμαι, ότι κάπου-κάπου ισοπεδώνεις καταστάσεις και μέλη. 

*4)* 



> ...Εγώ  δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο...



Αν αυτό είναι, καθαρά, δική σου  επιλογή-επιθυμία, είναι -ταυτόχρονα- και απολύτως σεβαστή!
Ωστόσο, αν  είναι αποτέλεσμα, κάποιας παρεξήγησης με οποιονδήποτε άλλον φίλο-μέλοςμ  θα πρότεινα τότε (αν θέλεις κι εσύ βέβαια) να εξαντλήσεις κάθε  προσπάθεια επίλυσης (αυτής της παρεξήγησης), πριν από την δική σου  ουσιαστική αποχώρηση. Έχε κατά νου, ότι σε μιάν ομάδα είναι απαραίτητα  όλα της τα μέλη, εφ'όσον είναι χρήσιμα.... Ακόμα και τα υποτιθέμενα  χ-κατηγορίας όπως εγώ! Φαντάσου, π.χ. τον εαυτό σου χωρίς το τελευταίο  δαχτυλάκι από κάθε πόδι σου. Δεν μπορείς να διανοηθείς πόση δυσκολία θα  είχες στο βάδισμά σου!!!! Άρα μην υποτιμάς την όποια συμβολή από την  άποψή που καταθέτει ο καθένας μας (κι εσύ μαζί -εννοείται) για το παρόν  θέμα.

*5)* 



> ...θα πρωτινό (μάλλον εννοείς "θα προτείνω", φαντάζομαι... Άν δεν κάναμε λάθη δεν θα ήμασταν άνθρωποι, υποθέτω επίσης....  )μόνο να σβηστεί το παρόν θέμα μετά από καμια εβδομαδα,, και το πάμε  εκλογές μετά από μια ώρα [το πολυ]...



Χωρίς να αμφισβητώ, εκ  προοιμίου, αυτές τις προτάσεις σου, θα ήθελα, αν θέλεις/μπορείς να τις  υποστήριζες, τεκμηριώνοντάς τες.

*6)* 



> ...διαφορετικά να μεταφερθεί στο how to fixit  και να συνεχίσετε το ίδιο βιολί και μυαλά.



Μέχρι το τέλος της πρώτης υπογράμμισης δείχνει να αστειεύεσαι (δικαίωμα του καθενός μας, σε κάθε forum! )!!
Ωστόσο, στην πράσινη υπογράμμιση, και ειδικά στην κατάληξη, διαισθάνομαι ειρωνεία, ή μήπως είναι η ιδέα μου;;; Η ειρωνεία είναι μορφή βίας!
Οπότε σκέψου: Αν ειρωνεύεσαι, μήπως θα ήθελες να επιβάλεις κάτι (κάποιαν ιδέα σου, ίσως) διά της βίας;;;;;;

Το γεγονός ότι προτείνω ακόμα και την τελειότερη ιδέα σε κάποια ομάδα, ή σε forum όπως εδώ, δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι θα γίνει *αποδεκτή*, και ακόμα περισσότερο, ότι *θα εφαρμοστεί και γρήγορα!!*
*α)* Η ιδιότητα "η τελειότερη" της ιδέας μου μπορεί να είναι καθαρά δική μου, χωρίς να έχω υπολογίσει ένα πλήθος παράγοντες, σταθμητούς, ή (και κάποιους) αστάθμητους! Τότε θα είναι μάλλον *Λογικότατα Επόμενο*, η ιδέα μου να μην γίνει αποδεκτή!

*β)* Έστω, λοιπόν, έχω υπολογίσει τους προαναφερθέντες παράγοντες, κι η ιδέα μου έχει όλες τις προδιαγραφές προς το: Τέλεια!
Την έχω υποστηρίξει, την έχω τεκμηριώσει σωστά προς τους συνδιαλεγόμενούς μου, ή *απλώς τους θεωρώ υποχρεωμένους (*ακόμα και με επιβολή *βίας/ειρωνείας) να με κατανοήσουν, και να με αποδεχτούν*;; :Wink: 

Μακρυγόρησα ιδιαίτερα!!! Το γνωρίζω και ζητώ συγγνώμη απ' όλους!
Όμως ο σκοπός μου είναι τόσον η παραμονή ανοιχτού του παρόντος θέματος, όσο και η χρησιμότατη (το εννοώ) συμβολή του φίλου μέλους tsimpidas σε αυτό!

----------


## DGeorge

> Να σε καλά. Έχω ακόμα αντοχές. Όταν βαρεθώ θα βρω κάποιον άλλον να προτείνω για διαχειριστή να βάλουμε και να πάρει το βαφτισμα.






Αυτό, προληπτικά από εμένα, για να φεύγουν διάφορες 'πονηρές' ιδέες, τόσο δικές σου, όσο και των άλλων δύο "αγγέλων"..... :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## electron

> Α ρε Γιάννη μου λειψες, παλιά ήμασταν εγώ εσυ ο ο θανάσης και ο gsmaster.
> Φετος το φόρουμ έγινε 15 χρονών.



Ωραία χρόνια τότε Κωνσταντίνε. Όταν ακόμα ψάχναμε και φτιάχναμε κυκλώματα που πλέον δεν βρίσκεις τόσο εύκολα στο διαδίκτυο, τότε που τα pic ήταν η απαρχή για τις κατασκευές που βλέπουμε σήμερα με τους νεώτερους μΕ, τότε που το Ηλεκτρονικά όπως λες ήταν μια μικρή παρέα.
Πέρασαν 15 χρόνια!!!!! Γεράσαμε..... :Unsure:

----------


## leosedf

Σε ένα φόρουμ iot ρωτούσε κάποιος αν θα υποστηρίξουν και pic και έλεγε ενας απο αυτούς "ειναι σπάνιοι και δε χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ" 
ΓΙΔΙ, ΝΤΟΥΒΑΡΙ, κανένα 12χρονο που έπιασε χτες ESP8266 τι περιμένεις, φτιάχνουν ενα δήθεν open source πράμα και περιμένουν οι άλλοι να παράξουν κώδικα δωρεάν φυσικά ενώ αυτοί χρεώνουν 500 το μήνα μόνο και μόνο για να κάνεις build την εφαρμογή. Αυτά είναι δουλειές.
Άλλαξαν τα πράγματα.
pic και πάλι pic.

----------


## gsmaster

> Α ρε Γιάννη μου λειψες, παλιά ήμασταν εγώ εσυ ο ο θανάσης και ο gsmaster.
> Φετος το φόρουμ έγινε 15 χρονών.



Α στα διάλα με συγκίνησες μεσημεριάτικα μπααα......

----------


## lepouras

> Α ρε Γιάννη μου λειψες, παλιά ήμασταν εγώ εσυ ο ο θανάσης και ο gsmaster.
> Φετος το φόρουμ έγινε 15 χρονών.







> Α στα διάλα με συγκίνησες μεσημεριάτικα μπααα......



τη έγινε. τα ΚΑΠΗ θυμηθήκατε τα παλιά? γιαυτό βάλατε έμενα? να μου λέτε τη κάνατε στα νιάτα σας?   :Lol:

----------


## SProg

> pic και πάλι pic.



Και 8051 δουλευουν ακομα πολλες εταιτειες που εχουν ενα ετοιμο προιον και δεν θελουν αλλαγες, δε σημαινει κατι. Για τα σημερινα δεδομενα οι τοτε  PIC ειναι αστειοι.

----------


## picdev

Ο 8051 δεν έχει δικαιώματα και υπάρχει ακόμα σε πολλές καινούριες υλοποιήσεις και σε system on chip 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

> Ο 8051 δεν έχει δικαιώματα και υπάρχει ακόμα σε πολλές καινούριες υλοποιήσεις και σε system on chip



Και παλι δεν λεει κατι

----------


## tsimpidas

> *1)* !



συγνώμη κύριε ποιος είστε ?

----------


## picdev

> Και παλι δεν λεει κατι



 μπορείς να φτιάξεις εναν 8051 και να τον εμπορευεσαι χωρίς να πληρώνεις κάτι στον σχεδιαστή του

----------


## Samios60

για εξηγηστε μου κατι γιατι αυτο το θεμα πηγε στο 



> Γεια σας. Συγχαρητήρια για το οργανωμένο και κατατοπιστικο φόρουμ. Λοιπον, εκεί που επαιζε η τηλεόραση μια χαρά, την άλλη μερα δεν επαιζε...
> 
> Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr





με τις κεραιες και αποδ/ες τελικα ποιοι ασχολουνται οι κρεοπωλεις ????????????

----------


## lepouras

μήπως γιατί έκανε εγγραφή ΟΧΙ εδώ στο hlektronika αλλά κατευθείαν στο howtofixit οπότε άνοιξε και το θέμα κατευθείαν εκεί????

άρα δεν πήγε εκεί αλλά ξεκίνησε εκεί.

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί πρέπει να καταλάβεις κάποια στιγμή τι βλέπεις, είναι RSS που γράφτηκε αυτόματα. Το αρχικό το έβαλε εκεί.

Ορίστε μια διαφορά σε σχέση με τα φτηνιάρικα συστήματα φορουμ εκεί έξω. Ξέρεις εσύ.

----------


## antonis_p

καλημέρα,

αφορά το howtofixit,
θα έλεγα πως θα έπρεπε να ρωτάται αυτός που κάνει την ανάρτηση αν θέλει αυτή να μεταφερθεί στο άλλο forum.
*Αν δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται εδώ ας διαγραφεί.* Αλλά το να σου παίρνει αυτοβούλως κάποιος την ανάρτηση και να την μεταφέρει σε άλλο φόρουμ χωρίς τη σύμφωνη γνώμη σου, δεν είναι "κομψό".

Εξάλλου σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς που έχουμε αποδεχτεί





> 7. Σε ερωτήματα τεχνικής φύσεως (Επισκευές) στην κοινότητα, δεν απαντάμε εάν δεν έχουμε κάτι ουσιαστικό να πούμε. Σημασία έχει η ποιότητα και όχι η ποσότητα. Όσοι ζητούν βοήθεια πρέπει να παρέχουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το πρόβλημα, ώστε να βρεθεί και η σωστή λύση.
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules





δεν αναφέρεται πως απαγορεύεται να γίνονται αναρτήσεις που αφορούν "επισκευές". Αντίθετα δίνονται και σαφείς οδηγίες για την ορθή διατύπωσή τους.

----------


## leosedf

> καλημέρα,
> 
> αφορά το howtofixit,
> θα έλεγα πως θα έπρεπε να ρωτάται αυτός που κάνει την ανάρτηση αν θέλει αυτή να μεταφερθεί στο άλλο forum.
> *Αν δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται εδώ ας διαγραφεί.* Αλλά το να σου παίρνει αυτοβούλως κάποιος την ανάρτηση και να την μεταφέρει σε άλλο φόρουμ χωρίς τη σύμφωνη γνώμη σου, δεν είναι "κομψό".
> 
> Εξάλλου σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς που έχουμε αποδεχτεί
> 
> 
> ...



Δεν μεταφέρεται τίποτα από εκεί εδώ, μόνο ειδοποιήσεις με link.

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεν μεταφέρεται τίποτα από εκεί εδώ, μόνο ειδοποιήσεις με link.



Η ειδοποίηση λέει πως η ανάρτηση βρίσκεται εκεί (εγώ καταλαβαίνω πως δεν πρόκειται για ενέργεια αυτού που έκανε την ανάρτηση)
και η αρχική ανάρτηση στο παρόν είναι κλειδωμένη.

----------


## lepouras

> Η ειδοποίηση λέει πως η ανάρτηση βρίσκεται εκεί (εγώ καταλαβαίνω πως δεν πρόκειται για ενέργεια αυτού που έκανε την ανάρτηση)
> και η αρχική ανάρτηση στο παρόν είναι κλειδωμένη.



μάλλον δεν το έχεις καταλάβει καλά. 
έχουμε αυτές που τις κλείνουμε- κλειδώνουμε από εδώ και τους λες να πάνε εκεί. πηγαίνουν εκεί ανοίγουν καινούργιο θέμα αλλά φυσικά κάνουν  μια αντιγραφή και επικόλληση του ίδιο θέματος που γράψανε εδώ για να μην τα ξανά γράφουν από την αρχή.. όταν εκεί ανοίξει ένα θέμα (ανεξάρτητα αν το ξεκίνησε εδώ και των στείλαμε εκεί ή έκανε κατευθείαν εκεί εγγραφή και άνοιξε θέμα κλπ κλπ) πάντα έρχεται ένα RSS που αναφέρει τον τίτλο (και μια δύο γραμμές του μηνύματος) και ενημερώνει ότι εκεί άνοιξε καινούργιο θέμα. τέλος. δεν ξανά στέλνει μήνυμα από εκεί και πέρα όσο και να προχωράει η συζήτηση εκεί.
δεν μεταφέρουμε εμείς τα μηνύματα από εδώ εκεί αλλά το κάνει με αντιγραφή και επικόλληση ο ενδιαφερόμενος που κάνει την ερώτηση.

έγινε κατανοητό?

----------


## antonis_p

> μάλλον δεν το έχεις καταλάβει καλά. 
> *έχουμε αυτές που τις κλείνουμε- κλειδώνουμε* από εδώ και τους λες να πάνε εκεί. πηγαίνουν εκεί ανοίγουν καινούργιο θέμα αλλά φυσικά κάνουν  μια αντιγραφή και επικόλληση του ίδιο θέματος που γράψανε εδώ για να μην τα ξανά γράφουν από την αρχή.. όταν εκεί ανοίξει ένα θέμα (ανεξάρτητα αν το ξεκίνησε εδώ και των στείλαμε εκεί ή έκανε κατευθείαν εκεί εγγραφή και άνοιξε θέμα κλπ κλπ) πάντα έρχεται ένα RSS που αναφέρει τον τίτλο (και μια δύο γραμμές του μηνύματος) και ενημερώνει ότι εκεί άνοιξε καινούργιο θέμα. τέλος. δεν ξανά στέλνει μήνυμα από εκεί και πέρα όσο και να προχωράει η συζήτηση εκεί.
> δεν μεταφέρουμε εμείς τα μηνύματα από εδώ εκεί αλλά το κάνει με αντιγραφή και επικόλληση ο ενδιαφερόμενος που κάνει την ερώτηση.
> 
> έγινε κατανοητό?



παρόλο που οι αναρτήσεις γίνονται σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς;





> 7. Σε ερωτήματα τεχνικής φύσεως (Επισκευές) στην κοινότητα, δεν απαντάμε εάν δεν έχουμε κάτι ουσιαστικό να πούμε. Σημασία έχει η ποιότητα και όχι η ποσότητα. Όσοι ζητούν βοήθεια πρέπει να παρέχουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το πρόβλημα, ώστε να βρεθεί και η σωστή λύση

----------


## lepouras

Αντώνη πες τελικά τη δεν κατάλαβες. που είναι η απορία.
 γιατί κάποιες κλειδώνουν?
γιατί κάποιες ανοίγουν εδώ και πως πάνε εκεί?
γιατί βλέπεις μήνυμα εδώ που ανοίχτηκε εκεί?
γιατί διαφωνείς τελικά με κάτι και ψάχνεις μέσα από τους κανονισμούς να βρεις κάτι για να έχεις να λες??

να σου απαντήσω και στην τελευταία σου.

τα θέματα με περιεχόμενο επισκευής (μου χάλασε πως να το φτιάξω κλπ κλπ ) πάνε στο εκεί φόρουμ. δεν σημαίνει ότι παραβίασαν κάτι απλά εφόσον έχει παρθεί η απόφαση να πηγαίνουν εκεί οι επισκευές όσες θεωρούμε , καταλαβαίνουμε, ετσι νομίζουμε ότι έχουν αυτό το περιεχόμενο τότε λέμε που να πάνε και κλειδώνουμε το παρόν θέμα. 

ξέρω ότι θα αρχίσεις το αέναο παιχνίδι << και εκείνη γιατί δεν πήγε?>> και <<η άλλη γιατί δεν πήγε?>>

----------


## ΠΑΝ

ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ HLEKTRONIKA.GR


Είμαστε μια κοινότητα, μια μικρή κοινωνία, μέρος της υπολοιπης κοινωνίας, με τα ίδια προβλήματα, αδυναμίες παραλήψεις και συνήθιες.
Θέλουμε να κανουμε καλύτερη την κοινωνία μας;
Δεν είναι εύκολο διοτι θα σκοντάψουμε στα ίδια μας τα συμφέροντα, μικρή η χώρα μας μικρή και η πίττα που πρεπει να μοιρστεί ισομερώς αλλά καποιοι, με μεγάλα στόματα-ανοιγματα, απαιτουν μεγάλο κομμάτι και καταφέρνουν να το αρπάξουν.
Τυπικά ο ιστότοπος αναφέρεται στα "Ηλεκτρονικά", ουσιαστικά ελεγχεται απο τους ηλεκτρολογους, τι να γίνει;
Είναι πολλοι, ακόμα βγάζουν πολλά λεφτά, χαλάλι τους.
Εμεις οι ηλεκτρονικοί, απο μικροί μαθαμε "στα λίγα", χωρίς επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα, χωρίς αδειες και KW, διότι ετσι φρόντισαν οι μετεμφυλιοπολεμικές κυβερνήσεις και το Τεχνικό επιμελητήριο.
Πάντα ετσι ηταν η Ελλάδα,
Δημοκρατική μέν, αλλά βαθειά ταξική και απολυτα ελεγχόμενη απο τις ισχυρές κλικες των επιμελητηρίων, των συντεχνιών, των εργολάβων, των δημοσιογράφων, των ΜΜΕ και των αποστράτων.
Η Ελλάδα αν και διεξήγαγε αιματηρούς και νικηφόρους πολέμους κατα των άθεων αναρχοληστοκομμονιστοσυμμοριτών,
ποτέ δεν ειχε πραγματικά ελευθερη καπιταλιστική οικονομία Δυτικού τύπου, κι ας επανελάμβαναν μονοτονα οι "Εθνάρχες" πως,
ανήκομεν εις την Δύσην!
Οικονομία Οθωμανικού τύπου, Βαλκανικού τύπου Δημοκρατία, με κουμπαριές, δοσοληψίες κατω απο το τραπέζι, στμένους διαγωνισμούς με αβανταδόρους και κράχτες.
Οικονομία "Γιουσουρούμ".
Ισως φταίει και η κακή γειτονιά που ζούμε, εχουμε εχθρούς, πολούς εχθρούς που μας ζηλευουν,
γιατί είμαστε ωραιοι και απογονοι των αρχαίων Ελλήνων!
Αλλά βρε παιδιά,
γιατί δεν μοιάσαμε λιγάκι τους αρχαιους μας προγόνους που ηταν έξυπνοι και καλοί πολιτικοί,
ήρθε ο κ. Ερντοάν στην Αθήνα κι αντι να τον φιλέψουμε να τον περιποιηθούμε,όπως σωστά έκανε ο κ. Καραμανλής πριν απο χρόνια, του βγάλαμε και γλώσσα για την Αγά Σοφιά.
Η Αγιά Σοφιά είναι αρμοδιότητα του Πατριάρχη και οχι ενος Πρωθυπουργού που δηλώνει και άθεος.
Ηρθε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου και ο κ. Ερντοάν...., το κόμμα του κ. Καραμανλή βοηθάει!
Πριν 2 μέρες χαλούσε ο κοσμος με το σκανδαλο Νovartis αλλά σήμερα,
γέμισε η τηλεόραση αποστρατους ειδικούς που εγώ αμφιβάλω πολύ αν κρατησαν στη ζωή τους ντουφέκι πολεμικό.
Εντελώς ξαφνικά, χωρίς εμφανή αιτία και αφορμή,
κινδυνευει η χώρα, 
Κινδυνεύει η δημοκρατία, τα κυριαρχικά μας δικαιώματα, τα νησιά μας!


Σίγουρα μόνο ενα πράγμα δεν κινδυνεύει σ αυτή τη χώρα,
η μιζέρια και η κακή μας νοοτροπία.
25δις πάνω σε φαρμακευτικες δαπανες. 
25δις πάνω σε εξοπλιστικα γιατι αγοραζαν αχρηστα συστηματα υπερκοστολογημενα 
25δις σε κατασκευαστικα/τεχνικα εργα γιατι χρεωνομασταν το χιλιομετρο 3 φορες πανω απο την Ελβετια.
Ερχονται ξένες υπηρεσίες και τα καταγγέλουν ενώ Εισαγγελείς παραιτούνται "καταγγέλλοντας πιέσεις και στοχοποιήσεις από κέντρα εξουσίας αλλά και ομάδες με παρακρατικές συμπεριφορές, για τις οποίες υπάρχουν υποψίες πως χειραγωγούνται και λειτουργούν υπό την προστασία και καθοδήγηση κομματικών κέντρων."
Ποιά κομματικά κέντρα;
Το FBI είναι κομματικό κέντρο;
Δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα σωτηρίας για τη χώρα,
η θα γίνουμε κανονική χώρα ή εξαφανιζόμαστε απο τον χάρτη.


Χαιρετίσματα πολλά σε ολους τους ηλεκτρολογους και..
καλές δουλειές.

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό το ποστ μάλλον ταιριάζει στο 'Πάμε για εκλογές' κι όχι εδώ.

----------


## lepouras

> Αυτό το ποστ μάλλον ταιριάζει στο 'Πάμε για εκλογές' κι όχι εδώ.



είσαι τρελός? να το μεταφέρουμε και να μας πούνε ότι κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε?
να το διαγράψουμε και να μας πούνε ότι φιμώνουμε τις φωνές όσον θέλουν το καλό του ηλεκτρονικά?

βλέπεις το θέμα είναι τα ηλεκτρολογικά και γιαυτό πιάνουν την πολιτική κομματική κουβέντα όπου να είναι αρκεί να μην γίνετε συζήτηση για ηλεκτρολογικά που χαλάνε την εικόνα  και την αρχική σελίδα του φορουμ.
βλέπεις τα πολιτικά δεν έχουν σαιτ φορουμ μπλοκ και άλλα μέρη να συζητιούνται και τα συζητάμε ακόμα και αν ρωτήσει ο άλλος για ένα λεντ αλλάαααααααααααααα αρκεί να μην γίνετε συζήτηση για ηλεκτρολογικά που έχουν δικό τους φορουμ.

βλέπεις όποια κίνηση και να κάνω αν είναι ο ένας θα είμαι ο αναρχοκομουνιστής που τον έχω στο μάτι και βρήκα ευκαιρία να τον εκδικηθώ αλλιώς θα είμαι ο τύπος τις εξουσίας που είμαι αυταρχικός και φασίστας γιατί κάνω ότι μου καπνίσει. 

ή και τα δύο.

----------


## Panoss

Με λίγα λόγια Λέπουρα, όποιο κι αν είναι το πρόβλημα μας, είναι απλό: εσύ φταίς. ΕΣΥ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ  :Lol: !!!
Εκτός των άλλων ελαττωμάτων σου είσαι ΚΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ!! Πανάθεμά σε!
Πόσο πιο κάτω πια; :Lol:

----------


## Fire Doger

Εκεί στις συγκεντρώσεις μην τρώτε απ' τις καντίνες, πρέπει να τα ποτίζουν με κάτι...

----------


## jimk

Εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι  οτι οι ηλεκτρολογοι τα κανουν ''ολα'' και οι ηλεκτρονικοι  ''ηλεκτρονικα''

----------

vasilllis (15-02-18)

----------


## lepouras

> Με λίγα λόγια Λέπουρα, όποιο κι αν είναι το πρόβλημα μας, είναι απλό: εσύ φταίς. ΕΣΥ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ !!!
> Εκτός των άλλων ελαττωμάτων σου είσαι ΚΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ!! Πανάθεμά σε!
> Πόσο πιο κάτω πια;



δεν φταίει η coco cola εγώ φταίω για όλα.  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> Εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι  οτι οι ηλεκτρολογοι τα κανουν ''ολα'' και οι ηλεκτρονικοι  ''ηλεκτρονικα''



εγώ γιατί έχω καταλάβει το ανάποδο?   :Biggrin:

----------


## DGeorge

> Με λίγα λόγια Λέπουρα, όποιο κι αν είναι το πρόβλημα μας, είναι απλό: εσύ φταίς. ΕΣΥ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ!!!...



Σε βρίσκω να επαναλαμβάνεις τα ήδη συμπεράσματα... Σε προηγούμενα, μέχρι και Υπερσυντονιστής μας έφτασε να ομολογήσει, ότι 



> Τώρα να απαντήσω ή οχι ?. Ας τα πάρω στο κρανι ... εεεεεε με την σειρά.
> Πάντως απο τότε που μπήκε mod αυτός ο ηλεκτρολόγος ο Lepouras μας πήρε η κατρακύλα .
> Γιάννη την άλλη εβδομάδα είσαι προτεινόμενος προς αποχώρηση ....



Εννοείται ότι σε αυτό συνυπογράψαμε αρκετά μέλη, μεταξύ των οποίων κι εγώ....
... Αλλά κι εσύ! 



> Παιδιά, συνυπογράφω, ο λέπουρας φταίει για όλα!
> Είναι Σjατανάς!



Οπότε, φίλε μου, εδώ επαναλαμβάνεσαι κι εσύ χεχεχεχεχε!





> .....Εκτός των άλλων ελαττωμάτων σου είσαι ΚΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ!! Πανάθεμά σε!
> Πόσο πιο κάτω πια;



Αυτό είναι Φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα, πολύ μεγάλης σημασίας!
Φαντάσου να προσπαθείς, να συνειδητοποιήσεις τη διάσταση ενός Γεωμετρικού Σημείου!
Οπότε, μη ρωτάς καλύτερα..... Στην πράξη, πιο κάτω απ' τον πάτο, υπάρχει μόνον ο 'απόπατος' :Biggrin:

----------


## DGeorge

Προσωπικά, λοιπόν, *κι αν είναι εφικτό,* θα ήθελα, να προτείνω τη δυνατότητα, σε κάθε ανάρτηση-κάθε μέλους, εισαγωγής πολύ περισσότερων, από 6, emoticons!
Πιστεύω, ότι με μια τέτοια δυνατότητα, θα μπορούσε -λακωνικά- να εκφραστεί το ύφος μας, πίσω από περίεργες φράσεις μας, ώστε να μην δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις, ενώ ταυτόχρονα τα κείμενα/αναρτήσεις δεν θα παίρνουν μεγάλη έκταση  :Wink: !
Και πάλι, οι διαχειριστές μόνο γνωρίζουν πόσο εύκολη είναι η εισαγωγή ενός κατάλληλου κώδικα για τον σκοπόν αυτόν, όπως και πόσο θα επιβαρυνθεί ο Server από αυτό μας το 'αίτημα'!

----------


## SProg

Αν τοσο πολυ θελετε και ενα 2ο Forum στο οποιο να οδηγειτε χρηστες με τη μεταφορα post (που δε βρισκω καποιο εύλογο λογο ή μαλλον βρισκω αλλα τον κραταω για μενα) τοτε να γινει ενα section με μια τυπικη ετησια συνδρομη στο οποιο να ΜΗΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΟΝΤΑΙ συζητησεις ασχετες.

Συζητησεις σαν το "Παμε εκλογες" δεν θα επρεπε ΚΑΝ να υπαρχουν ή έστω να μην εμφανιζονται στην αρχικη σελιδα ενος τεχνολογικου/τεχνικου Forum.

----------


## Spark

> Συζητησεις σαν το "Παμε εκλογες" δεν θα επρεπε ΚΑΝ να υπαρχουν ή έστω να μην εμφανιζονται στην αρχικη σελιδα ενος τεχνολογικου/τεχνικου Forum.



όταν δεν αρέσει ενα θέμα το κλειδωνουν χωρις να ασχοληθούν πολύ,,

*επειδή το "Παμε εκλογες" ειναι θέμα πολιτικής προπαγάνδας, γι αυτό το αφήνουν, έχουν λόγους.*

*λέω να κάνετε δημοψήφισμα χρηστών εαν αρέσει αυτό το θέμα και εαν καταψηφιστεί να εξαφανιστεί.*

----------


## antonis_p

> όταν δεν αρέσει ενα θέμα το κλειδωνουν χωρις να ασχοληθούν πολύ,,
> 
> *επειδή το "Παμε εκλογες" ειναι θέμα πολιτικής προπαγάνδας, γι αυτό το αφήνουν, έχουν λόγους.*
> 
> *λέω να κάνετε δημοψήφισμα χρηστών εαν αρέσει αυτό το θέμα και εαν καταψηφιστεί να εξαφανιστεί.*



Εγώ λέω να μείνει μόνο η συζήτηση με τη λοταρία που κάνει πλούσιο το λαό.
Χωρίς δημοψηφίσματα και αηδίες.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=90699

Που δεν μπορεί να εκληφθεί ως πολιτική προπαγάνδα άλλωστε.

----------


## leosedf

> όταν δεν αρέσει ενα θέμα το κλειδωνουν χωρις να ασχοληθούν πολύ,,
> 
> *επειδή το "Παμε εκλογες" ειναι θέμα πολιτικής προπαγάνδας, γι αυτό το αφήνουν, έχουν λόγους.*
> 
> *λέω να κάνετε δημοψήφισμα χρηστών εαν αρέσει αυτό το θέμα και εαν καταψηφιστεί να εξαφανιστεί.*



Ναι έχουμε λόγους πολιτικούς, είμαστε κοΜΟΥΝΙστοαριστεροδεξιοί εβραιομασονιωνιστικοσατανιστές.
Η απλά μας είχατε πρήξει τα τέτοια. Δημοκρατία να ασκήσεις στο σπίτι σου, εδώ δεν ισχύει με τον τρόπο που φαντάζεσαι.

----------


## Spark

> όταν δεν αρέσει ενα θέμα το κλειδωνουν χωρις να ασχοληθούν πολύ,,
> 
> *επειδή το "Παμε εκλογες" ειναι θέμα πολιτικής προπαγάνδας, γι αυτό το αφήνουν, έχουν λόγους.*
> 
> *λέω να κάνετε δημοψήφισμα χρηστών εαν αρέσει αυτό το θέμα και εαν καταψηφιστεί να εξαφανιστεί.*




συγγνωμη που δεν θέλω να ανοιξω ενα θέμα που να ειναι "*δημοψήφισμα για το Πάμε εκλογές*"
εαν ήξερα πως γινεται θα το έκανα, ας το κάνει ενας συντονιστής όπως ο Λέπουρας,,
@ γιάννη άντε κάνε ενα δημοψήφισμα να δείξει πως το παμε εκλογες δεν αρέσει

----------


## MacGyver

Διαβάζοντας ερασιτεχνικά το θέμα, και μιάς και βλέπω τα πράγματα  συνήθως από διαφορετική γωνία, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον Λέπουρα που έγινε αντικείμενο χαριτομενιάς, αν ισχύει όντως το λαϊκό ρητό: "Το γλύψιμο πολλοί αγάπησαν, τον γλύφτη ουδείς".

----------


## lepouras

> Διαβάζοντας ερασιτεχνικά το θέμα, και μιάς και βλέπω τα πράγματα  συνήθως από διαφορετική γωνία, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον Λέπουρα που έγινε αντικείμενο χαριτομενιάς, αν ισχύει όντως το λαϊκό ρητό: "Το γλύψιμο πολλοί αγάπησαν, τον γλύφτη ουδείς".



αν θέλεις να μου το εξηγήσεις τη εννοείς γιατί δεν το έπιασα. ποιο ξεκάθαρα τη θέλεις να πεις.

----------


## MacGyver

Το φόρουμ έχει κατακλυστεί από ερασιτέχνες - ερασιτέχνες τζαμπατήδες , άσχετους με το αντικείμενο και ταυτόχρονα αγενείς εγωιστές - ξερόλες, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
Ότι ακριβώς βλέπω κάθε μέρα στο κατάστημα Ηλεκτρονικών της περιοχής μου, όταν έχω μπροστά μου κάποιον με την ξυριστική του μηχανή που θέλει φορτιστή και διαμαρτύρεται γιατί δεν ασχολούνται πολύ μαζί του, την θεία με τους πέντε αναπτήρες που ζητάει να τους γεμίσουν με αέριο, και εγώ είμαι πίσω τους στην ουρά και καίγομαι για το IGBT module που θα ενεργοποιήσει ένα μηχάνημα μισού εκατομμυρίου.
Οι επαγγελματίες που έμειναν και μπορεί να πεί κάποιος μία κουβέντα είναι μετρημένοι στα πέντε δάχτυλα.
Αντίθετα, η πλειονότητα είναι οι γενικολόγοι με τις εκατοντάδες συμμετοχές στα γενικά θέματα, χωρίς μέχρι τώρα απο τα λεγόμενά τους να γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι ηλεκτρονικοί-ηλεκτρολόγοι-αυτοματιστές, και   ανακατεύουν τους πάντες και τα πάντα, πολλές φορές  σε επίπεδο τρόλ.
Το φόρουμ είναι μια εικόνα της γειτονιάς μας, της καθημερινότητας μας, τίποτα λιγότερο.
Προσωπικά, δε θα ήθελα να είναι απόλυτα σφιχτό και αυστηρό.
Αν και πολύ συχνά ερεθίζεται η τεχνική μου λογική, εντούτοις θεωρώ ότι και τα άσχετα χρειάζονται για να μας χαλαρώνουν.
Αν κάθε μήνα δεν μπει και κάποιος για να ρωτήσει τι πολύμετρο θα πάρει η για να παρουσιάσει τον τρόπο βαφής των αυγών με  πορδές, και το αεικίνητο με την βενζίνη και το τσίπουρο, τότε νομίζω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
Όπως και οι χαριτομενιές που γράφτηκαν στο παρόν θέμα.

Εκ των πραγμάτων, είναι γεγονός οτι ο Λέπουρας είναι ο ποιο ενεργός από όλη την ομάδα. Είναι επίσης γεγονός ότι η διαχείριση δεν είναι κάτι εύκολο, και συνεπώς θα υπάρξουν στην διαχείριση πολλά θετικά, όπως και αρνητικά . Εξάλλου όλα είναι υποκειμενικά, και δεν μπορεί να οριστεί με ένα ναι η όχι, το σωστό και το λάθος.

----------

DGeorge (15-02-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> .....*λέω να κάνετε δημοψήφισμα χρηστών εαν αρέσει αυτό το θέμα και εαν καταψηφιστεί να εξαφανιστεί.*



Το έχω ίσως ξαναγράψει, ζώντας το, και σε άλλα Τεχνικά Fora...
Δεν υπάρχουν Δημοκρατικές Διαδικασίες σε ό,τι αφορά παραβίαση Νόμων του Κράτους, από τους μη-ισχυρούς! Η Νομοθεσία για τα Τεχνικά Fora απαγορεύει ρητά την ύπαρξη πολιτικών/κομματικών συζητήσεων! Αν ο χ-κρατικός αρμόδιος δει στο Hlektronika.gr την ύπαρξη μιας συζήτησης "Πάμε για Εκλογές", έγκειται στη δική του 'μεγαλοψυχία' αν θα το ανεχτεί - ή όχι!
 Πάντως, σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα ειδοποιήσει κάποιον από τη διαχείριση (τον δηλωμένο ως Νομικό Υπεύθυνο), ότι η 'στραβή' δεν έχει περάσει απαρατήρητη, και ότι οι συνέπειες κυοφορούνται, είτε κάνουν τα μέλη δημοψήφισμα, είτε όχι!
Για τον ισχυρό (την Πολιτεία) τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά... Αν δει την ύπαρξη της 'στραβής', και γουστάρει, αφού ρίξει μια καλή προστιμάρα στον Νομικό Υπεύθυνο (και μέσω αυτού σε όλόυς μας - θεωρητικά), βάζει κι ένα λουκετάκι, όχι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αλλά σε Όλη τη Σελίδα, που φιλοξενεί αυτό το Forum!
Οπότε, ουσιαστικά, για τη Δημοκρατική μαγκιά, τη δική μου, και κάποιων από εμάς, χάνουμε όλοι κάτι από το οποίο παίρναμε πολλά/λίγα (όμως σίγουρα ΚΑΤΙ) ο καθένας μας!
Δεν είμαστε, φαντάζομαι ούτε Λυκουρέζοι, ούτε Κούγιες κλπ κλπ, ώστε να είμαστε 'λίγο πιο ίσοι' απέναντι στον Νόμο! Δεν είμαστε, φαντάζομαι, στο Επίπεδο να μας κρίνει η Δικαιοσύνη, όχι ως 'Τυφλή Θεά', αλλά 'κάνοντας και λίγο (ή/και πολύ) ματάκι'!
Οπότε, επειδή περάσαμε με κόκκινο σηματοδότη, σε έρημο δρόμο, κινδυνεύουμε να 'μας κλείσουν το μαγαζί', αν νοιώσουν οτι τους προκαλούμε!
*Εμπρός!... Σκεφτείτε/δείτε το και λίγο έτσι!*

----------


## leosedf

> Εκ των πραγμάτων, είναι γεγονός οτι ο Λέπουρας είναι ο ποιο ενεργός από όλη την ομάδα. Είναι επίσης γεγονός ότι η διαχείριση δεν είναι κάτι εύκολο, και συνεπώς θα υπάρξουν στην διαχείριση πολλά θετικά, όπως και αρνητικά . Εξάλλου όλα είναι υποκειμενικά, και δεν μπορεί να οριστεί με ένα ναι η όχι, το σωστό και το λάθος.



Μάστορα τζάμπα τα 12 χιλιάδες πόστ μου δηλαδή? Επειδή δε βλέπεις εμένα εδώ και μερικούς μήνες νομίζεις οτι δεν είμαι ενεργός?  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

Απλά βγήκα στη σύνταξη και είμαι ο κουστουμάτος που κάθεται απο πίσω και κινεί τα νήματα των εβραιομασονιωσιονιστοσατανιστών.

----------


## moutoulos

Κάποτε που κλείδωνα το "Πάμε για εκλογές" μιλάγατε για φίμωμα του λόγου/λογοκρισία κτλ.
Αφέθηκε ανοιχτό τελικά για να μην χαρακτηριστούμε πιεστικοί (και κυνήγαγα απλά αψιμαχίες 
και έντονες αντιπαραθέσεις), απλά να υπάρχει ελεύθερα, αλλά ήρεμα ... μια πολιτική άποψη.

Μετά απο χρόνια ανακαλύπτω οτι τελικά είχαμε και συμφέροντα ... απο αυτό το ανοιχτό θέμα.
Ε Σπύρο ?. Μήπως είχαμε χορηγό ... την πολιτική "ηγεσία" της χώρας ?.




Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει το θέμα (αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι μπορώ να το σβήσω), απλά είναι 
ωραίο να βλέπεις μετά απο ΧΧ χρόνια ... τι γράφαμε.

Πέρα απο αυτό δεν μπορείς να μιλάς ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ σε ενα τεχνολογικό Forum (Ηλεκτρονικά
σε εμάς) ΜΟΝΟ για Ηλεκτρονικά. Είναι κουραστικό και μονότονο ...

----------

SRF (19-02-18)

----------


## MacGyver

Leo, εδώ και καιρό μας έφαγαν οι χαμουτζήδες. Τζάμπα σε ψηφίσαμε.

----------


## stam1982

Ο ενας σε λεει φασιστα η δημοκρατη αναλογα την περισταση.Ο αλλος βλεπει θεωριες συνομωσιας.
Δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια.....

----------


## SProg

> 12 χιλιάδες πόστ



Αυτο νομιζω δεν ειναι κριτηριο

----------


## leosedf

Φυσικά και είναι, την έχω πιο μεγάλη... :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> .........
> Εκ των πραγμάτων, είναι γεγονός οτι ο Λέπουρας είναι ο ποιο ενεργός από όλη την ομάδα. Είναι επίσης γεγονός ότι η διαχείριση δεν είναι κάτι εύκολο, και συνεπώς θα υπάρξουν στην διαχείριση πολλά θετικά, όπως και αρνητικά . Εξάλλου όλα είναι υποκειμενικά, και δεν μπορεί να οριστεί με ένα ναι η όχι, το σωστό και το λάθος.



αν και πάλι δεν κατάλαβα με βάση το προηγούμενο τη ήθελες να πεις αλλά το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότερες κόντρες έχουν δημιουργηθεί λόγο ότι κάποιο δεν μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν το ότι αν κοντραριστούμε σε ένα θέμα (πχ πάμε για εκλογές) δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να να βαστάμε δικανο στα επόμενα με το να ψάχνουμε κάπου να του την πούμε.

προσωπικά τα περισσότερα στην γενική συζήτηση δεν μου αρέσουν και θα ήθελα να κλείσουν και κυρίως το πάμε για εκλογές.
 εκεί είναι η βασική αιτία που οι περισσότεροι έχουν αποκτήσει κόντρες με άλλους και παίζουν κυνηγητό και στα υπόλοιπα θέματα.

συμφωνώ με αυτό που είπε ο Γρηγόρης και μάλιστα ενώ υπάρχει αυτό για ξεκατίνιασμα δεν χάνουν ευκαιρία να κάνουν πολίτικη και όλα τα υπόλοιπα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.
 αλλά μόλις κάνεις την παρατήρηση άμεσος φιμώνεις και είσαι κακός. 
έμεινε εκεί μόνο και μόνο για να μην γεμίζουν πολιτικά όλα τα υπόλοιπα θέματα και παρόλα αυτά δεν το καταφέρνουν. 
έγινε το θέμα <<εξαέρωση>> για να πηγαίνουμε εκεί να συζητάμε να λέμε όλα τα άσχετα ώστε να μην ανοίγει καινούργιο θέμα σε κάθε άσχετη με τα ηλεκτρονικά  αλλά ακόμα και αυτό δεν καταφέρνει να μην ανοίγονται άσχετα θέματα.

φυσικά το παρόν θέμα δεν άνοιξε γιατί έχουμε το πάμε για εκλογές ούτε για την εξαέρωση ούτε για την λοταρία ούτε για το howtofixit αλλά γιατί υπάρχει θέμα ηλεκτρολογικά και μάλιστα υπάρχουν και ηλεκτρολόγοι που υπάρχουν και μιλάνε εδώ και το κάναμε φωλιά (βάζω και εμένα μιας και είναι το επάγγελμά μου) και έχουμε το θράσος να μιλάμε και σε άλλα θέματα οι πολύξεροι..

δηλαδή τη πρέπει? 
να δείχνουμε ο καθένας πόσο μακριά την έχουμε ... την περγαμηνή μας για να έχουμε δικαίωμα να μιλάμε?

δηλαδή εγώ που επειδή είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος δεν θα έπρεπε να έχω γνώσεις να συντονίζω τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά ή τα υπόλοιπα θέματα.

οκ δηλαδή για να μην είμαι παρεξηγήσιμος θα πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος άρα οκ έχω το δικαίωμα να μιλάω στους υπόλοιπους ηλεκτρολόγους 
αλλά είμαι και ραδιοερασιτέχνης άρα ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την αποδοχή που μου επιτρέπετε να τα συντονίζω

α επειδή κάποτε είχα και ελεύθερο χρόνο τα απογεύματα- βράδια μου ε πήγα και ηλεκτρονικός άρα μου επιτρέπετε να συντονίζω και αυτά? επειδή το πτυχίο γράφει ραδιοφωνία, τηλεόραση και ηλεκτρονικών αυτοματισμών  οπότε μου επιτρέπετε να συντονίζω και να υπάρχω και στα τριγύρω θέματα?

α ξανά  ξέχασα και ότι επειδή είχα και λίγο παραπάνω χρόνο ε πήγα ξανά και πήρα ένα ακόμα που λέει τεχνικός υπολογιστών και δικτύων και προγραμματισμό επεξεργαστών μπορώ να συντονίζω και τα υπόλοιπα θέματα?

έχω και κάτι χόμπι (αν και τα δύο τελευταία πτυχία για χόμπι τα δουλεύω κυρίως εκτός αν πέσουν επάνω στην δουλειά μου και πρέπει να λύσω κάποιο θέμα και μπορώ) με διάφορες πιστοποιήσεις και ευτυχώς που δεν χρειάζεται να τα αναφέρω και αυτά μιας και για καλή μου τύχη δεν χρειάζεται στο παρόν φόρουμ.

συγνώμη που δεν σας έχω κατάθεση νωρίτερα πόσο μακριά την έχω .... την φλοκάτη με τα κωλόχαρτα βρε  ώστε να γίνω αποδεκτός αλλά βλέπετε δεν θεώρησα ότι είναι πρέπων να το παίζω κάποιος ανάμεσα από ανθρώπους που θαμάζω και θεωρώ ότι αυτά που ξέρω μπροστά τους είναι τουλάχιστον αστεία και ας λένε ότι θέλουν τα χαρτιά.


το μόνο που ζητάω είναι όταν κάποιος έχει ένα πραγματικό κόλλημα με κάποιον και κυρίως με εμένα να μου το λέει ξερά και ευθέως. ας είναι και δημόσια δεν με χαλάει. αν φταίω να ζητήσω και συγνώμη διότι άνθρωπος είμαι μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.   το να το φέρνει γύρο γύρο και να μην μου το λέει άμεσα να να μιλάμε περί ανέμων και υδάτων είναι τουλάχιστον παιδικό.

έχω πει παλιότερα και το ξαναλέω. όταν προτείνουμε-απαντάμε  κάτι κυρίως στα τεχνικά θέματα το να βάζουμε ένα <<ίσως, νομίζω, από όσο ξέρω, κλπ >>δεν είναι έλλειψη γνώσης ή αδυναμία αλά αφήνει και ένα έστω ελάχιστο περιθώριο ότι μπορεί κάτι να μην το είπαμε σωστά ή να μην το εκφράσαμε σωστά ή και μπορεί να μην το ξέραμε σωστά. κακό δεν είναι. θα είχαμε πολύ λιγότερες διαμάχες αν υπήρχε λίγη μετριοφροσύνη από τον καθένα που περιγραφή το πόσο μεγάλη την έχει .... την γνώση του....

ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη που σας ζάλισα με το ψώνιο μου.

----------


## SProg

> την έχω πιο μεγάλη



Οι αρχηγοί, αυτοί που είναι επικεφαλής, δίνουν το κακό παράδειγμα στους κατώτερους.
Συνώνυμα:

Ιχθύς έκ τής κεφαλής όζειν άρχεται

----------


## leosedf

Σωστός, αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι αρχηγός κανενός, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι συντονιστές, η ακόμη και ο Θανος.

Μου τι δίνει στο κεφάλι οταν μου λένε "οι συντονιστές πρέπει να είναι ετσι, αλλιώς, εκείνο το άλλο"

----------


## SProg

Αντιγραφη του ορισμου της παροιμιας ειναι.Προφανως δεν εισαι αρχηγος κανενός ούτε καποιος αλλος ειναι κατωτερος.

Οι συντονιστες επιλεχτηκαν και μπορουν να κλειδωνουν συζητησεις και να αποτρεπουν κινησεις που ριχνουν το συνολικο επιπεδο του Forum.Προφανως για να ειμαστε και να γραφουμε αυτη τη στιγμη, καποιος/καποιοι κατι δεν εκαναν κατι σωστα, βαζω ολα τα μελη μεσα.


Παραδειγμα: Πολλα αξιολογα και νεα (σε ηλικια) ατομα την 'εκαναν' ή τουλαχιστον δεν γραφουν καθολου πλεον. Δε μιλαω για ερασιτεχνες. Αυτο βεβαια δεν εχει σχεση μονο με τον συντονισμο αλλα με τη γενικη συμπεριφορα απο ολους, ειδικοτερα απο τους παλιους (ειδικα ηλικιων 4x/5x) και το τροπο που εκφραζονται. 

Προφανως τα ξερουν ολα (στον ισως πιο εξελισσόμενο τομεα πως γινεται αυτο δε ξερω).

----------


## picdev

> Το φόρουμ έχει κατακλυστεί από ερασιτέχνες - ερασιτέχνες τζαμπατήδες , άσχετους με το αντικείμενο και ταυτόχρονα αγενείς εγωιστές - ξερόλες, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> Ότι ακριβώς βλέπω κάθε μέρα στο κατάστημα Ηλεκτρονικών της περιοχής μου, όταν έχω μπροστά μου κάποιον με την ξυριστική του μηχανή που θέλει φορτιστή και διαμαρτύρεται γιατί δεν ασχολούνται πολύ μαζί του, την θεία με τους πέντε αναπτήρες που ζητάει να τους γεμίσουν με αέριο, και εγώ είμαι πίσω τους στην ουρά και καίγομαι για το IGBT module που θα ενεργοποιήσει ένα μηχάνημα μισού εκατομμυρίου.
> Οι επαγγελματίες που έμειναν και μπορεί να πεί κάποιος μία κουβέντα είναι μετρημένοι στα πέντε δάχτυλα.
> Αντίθετα, η πλειονότητα είναι οι γενικολόγοι με τις εκατοντάδες συμμετοχές στα γενικά θέματα, χωρίς μέχρι τώρα απο τα λεγόμενά τους να γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι ηλεκτρονικοί-ηλεκτρολόγοι-αυτοματιστές, και   ανακατεύουν τους πάντες και τα πάντα, πολλές φορές  σε επίπεδο τρόλ.
> Το φόρουμ είναι μια εικόνα της γειτονιάς μας, της καθημερινότητας μας, τίποτα λιγότερο.
> Προσωπικά, δε θα ήθελα να είναι απόλυτα σφιχτό και αυστηρό.
> Αν και πολύ συχνά ερεθίζεται η τεχνική μου λογική, εντούτοις θεωρώ ότι και τα άσχετα χρειάζονται για να μας χαλαρώνουν.
> Αν κάθε μήνα δεν μπει και κάποιος για να ρωτήσει τι πολύμετρο θα πάρει η για να παρουσιάσει τον τρόπο βαφής των αυγών με  πορδές, και το αεικίνητο με την βενζίνη και το τσίπουρο, τότε νομίζω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
> Όπως και οι χαριτομενιές που γράφτηκαν στο παρόν θέμα.
> ...



δηλαδή IGBT module αγοράζεις απο το μαγαζί της γειτονιάς ? που παίρνει η θεία μπαταρίες ? :Confused1: 
και μάλιστα για μηχάνημα μισού εκατομμυρίου ?
για να μην βλέπεις τη θεία στην ουρά υπάρχει το mouser και το tme.

Οταν λες επαγγελματίες που έμειναν ? ποιους εννωείς ? τους γέρους που έφτιαχναν τηλεοράσεις και δεν ξέρουν να διαβάσουν ενα datasheet ?
Εγώ αν και σχετικά μικρός έχω καταλάβει οτι για να πεις οτι ξέρεις κάτι απο ηλεκτρονικά πρέπει να σχεδιάζεις και η σχεδίαση είναι ακριβό χόμπι και σπάνια δουλειά , οπότε είναι λιγικό οι περισσότεροι "επαγγελματίες" που βλέπεις το μονο που ξέρουν ειναι να αλλάζουν εξαρτήματα στη τύχη

----------

mikemtb (16-02-18)

----------


## MacGyver

Απάντησες με ύφος ειρωνείας, χωρίς να κατανοήσεις, η μάλλον κατανοώντας αυτό που είχες προδιάθεση να κατανοήσεις.

Προφανώς: η θεία έρχεται σε λάθος κατάστημα και ο παραλληλισμός είναι ότι: οι άσχετοι κατέκλυσαν το εδώ λάθος για αυτούς  κατάστημα.
Και προφανώς δεν εργάζεσαι στο αντικείμενο και δεν γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει το: έκλεισε το μηχάνημα για μία βδομάδα γιατί περιμένουμε το υλικό απο το mouser,  που δεν έχει ουρά και είναι και στη μισή τιμή, και το παραγγείλαμε απο το λαπτοπ χωρίς ουρά.
Τώρα για τους σχεδιασμούς και τους υπόλοιπους ευγενείς πόθους - όνειρα του καθένα εδώ μέσα απο τη στιγμή που ανακάλυψε το εργαλείο simulator , αναμένουμε τις σχεδιάσεις.
Εγώ ανακάλυψα μαχαίρια και ξυραφάκια σε ένα μαγαζί και με τη βοήθεια του youtube λέω να κάνω εγχειρήσεις. 

Άσχετος= ο μη έχων σχέση με το αντικείμενο
Επαγγελματίας= ο έχων επάγγελμα το αντικείμενο και άρα ο έχων τις πιθανότητες να κατανοεί τι γράφει ο ίδιος η κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## DGeorge

Αφού αρχίσαμε, πάλι, να πηγαίνουμε το θέμα στο ανάθεμα, επιτρέψτε μου να  σμμετάσχω κι εγώ στον χαβαλέ! (Διότι ως γνωστόν, σας το δηλώνω  απεριφράστως, δε κατ@@@σα στο πηγάδι! )




> ...Απλά βγήκα στη σύνταξη και είμαι ο κουστουμάτος  που κάθεται απο πίσω και κινεί τα νήματα των  _εβραιομασονιωσιονιστοσατανιστών_.



Ο ένας έχει δηλώσει, αναμφιβόλως, συνταξιούχος, και κουστουμάτος, και κινών -εκ του υποβάθρου- τα νήματα των _εβραιομασονιωσιονιστοσατανιστών_.  :hahahha:  :hahahha:   (Αδελφέ Leo, αυτό το τελευταίο, το κόκκινο, θά' θελα να σ' ακούσω, να  το λες καμμιά ντουζίνα φορές, χωρίς ανάσα! Και μετά να πέσω στα γόνατα  ικετεύοντάς σε ταπεινώς, να με διδάξεις: *Πώς το κάνεις;*)




> ......Μετά απο χρόνια ανακαλύπτω οτι τελικά είχαμε και συμφέροντα ... απο αυτό το ανοιχτό θέμα.
> Ε Σπύρο ?.....



Γρηγόρη, όφειλες να γνωρίζεις, ότι: "Ουδέν  κρυπτόν υπό τον Ήλιον!....Τουλάχιστον επί πολύ!" Κάποια στιγμή θα  έβγαιναν 'στον αφρό' όλα τα υποχθόνια συμφέροντα και τα καταχθόνια  σχέδιά σας!




> ......Μήπως είχαμε χορηγό ... *την πολιτική "ηγεσία" της χώρας ?*.....



Μπαααα!  Αυτό δεν το φαντάζομαι! Αυτοί οι χλεχλέδες αλλάζουν κάθε τρις και λίγο,  οπότε θέλει πάρα πολύ τρέξιμο για να τα 'βρεις' με τους κάθε  κεινούργιους. :Bye: 
Το δύσκολο κόλπο, που αν το πετύχεις, θα σου κάνει την υπόλοιπη ζωή σου  τελείως 'ευκολάκι', είναι να καταφέρεις να έχεις σταθερά συμφέροντα, από  αυτούς που υποκινεί ο Leo... Τους _εβραιομασονιωσιονιστοσατανιστές_!!  Άπαξ και κάνεις κολεγιά μ' αυτούς, θα σε στηρίξουν για να βγάλεις ακόμα  και υδρίτες μεθανίου μέσα στο λιμάνι στης Σμύρνης, χωρίς να σ'  ενοχλήσει ούτε Τουρκική βάρκα....Έτσι από περιέργεια, ρε αδελφέ! :Biggrin: 




> Φυσικά και είναι, την έχω πιο μεγάλη...



....Ποιάάάάάά;;;;;;;;; :hahahha: 
Οφείλω να υποθέσω, ότι -σε πρωτοβάθμιο τουλάχιστον επίπεδο- οι δύο ΥπερΣυντονιστές μας δίνουν έντονα σημεία καμμένης φλάντζας!!!
Η χαρακτηριστική οσμή και ολίγος καπνός αναδίδονταιι και από την οθόνη  μου, αμέσως αφού μπω στη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα, και σε όποιο forum της.




> ...το μόνο που ζητάω είναι όταν κάποιος έχει ένα   πραγματικό κόλλημα με κάποιον και κυρίως με εμένα να μου το λέει ξερά   και ευθέως. ας είναι και δημόσια δεν με χαλάει. αν φταίω να ζητήσω και   συγνώμη διότι άνθρωπος είμαι μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.   το να το φέρνει   γύρο γύρο και να μην μου το λέει άμεσα να να μιλάμε περί ανέμων και   υδάτων είναι τουλάχιστον παιδικό.
> 
> έχω πει παλιότερα και το ξαναλέω. όταν προτείνουμε-απαντάμε  κάτι κυρίως   στα τεχνικά θέματα το να βάζουμε ένα <<ίσως, νομίζω, από όσο   ξέρω, κλπ >>δεν είναι έλλειψη γνώσης ή αδυναμία αλά αφήνει και ένα   έστω ελάχιστο περιθώριο ότι μπορεί κάτι να μην το είπαμε σωστά ή να  μην  το εκφράσαμε σωστά ή και μπορεί να μην το ξέραμε σωστά. κακό δεν  είναι.  θα είχαμε πολύ λιγότερες διαμάχες αν υπήρχε λίγη μετριοφροσύνη  από τον  καθένα που περιγραφή το πόσο μεγάλη την έχει .... την γνώση  του....



Πολλά ζητάς κι εσύ! Αυτοί είμαστε, κι άμα σ'  αρέσουμε!.... Χεχεχεχεχεχε




> ...ευχαριστώ και *συγνώμη* που σας ζάλισα με το ψώνιο μου.




Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα φίλτατε... Χεχεχεχε!

----------


## Panoss

> Προφανώς: η θεία έρχεται σε λάθος κατάστημα και ο παραλληλισμός είναι ότι: οι άσχετοι κατέκλυσαν το εδώ λάθος για αυτούς  κατάστημα.



Θεία σε κατάστημα για επαγγελματίες δεν έχω δει.
Επαγγελματίες που μοιάζουν με...θείες  :Rolleyes:  (αλλά προφανώς δεν το 'χουν συνειδητοποιήσει καθώς η καμήλα δεν βλέπει ποτέ τη δική της καμπούρα) και ξέρουν όσα κι οι θείες πάνω στα ηλεκτρονικά, έχω δει.

Αφού δεν σου αρέσει το παρόν φόρουμ, άνοιξε ένα δικό σου.
Που να δέχεται τους σχετικούς και μόνο.

----------


## picdev

> Απάντησες με ύφος ειρωνείας, χωρίς να κατανοήσεις, η μάλλον κατανοώντας αυτό που είχες προδιάθεση να κατανοήσεις.
> 
> Προφανώς: η θεία έρχεται σε λάθος κατάστημα και ο παραλληλισμός είναι ότι: οι άσχετοι κατέκλυσαν το εδώ λάθος για αυτούς  κατάστημα.
> Και προφανώς δεν εργάζεσαι στο αντικείμενο και δεν γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει το: έκλεισε το μηχάνημα για μία βδομάδα γιατί περιμένουμε το υλικό απο το mouser,  που δεν έχει ουρά και είναι και στη μισή τιμή, και το παραγγείλαμε απο το λαπτοπ χωρίς ουρά.
> Τώρα για τους σχεδιασμούς και τους υπόλοιπους ευγενείς πόθους - όνειρα του καθένα εδώ μέσα απο τη στιγμή που ανακάλυψε το εργαλείο simulator , αναμένουμε τις σχεδιάσεις.
> Εγώ ανακάλυψα μαχαίρια και ξυραφάκια σε ένα μαγαζί και με τη βοήθεια του youtube λέω να κάνω εγχειρήσεις. 
> 
> Άσχετος= ο μη έχων σχέση με το αντικείμενο
> Επαγγελματίας= ο έχων επάγγελμα το αντικείμενο και άρα ο έχων τις πιθανότητες να κατανοεί τι γράφει ο ίδιος η κάποιος άλλος.



Δεν σε παρεξηγώ προφανώς λόγω ηλικίας έμεινες στις επισκευές και οι γνώσεις έμειναν στο πως δουλεύουν τα τρανζίστορ και οι τελεστικοί, που πραγματικά καθόλου δεν τα σνομπάρω, αλλά δεν το κατέχω και τόσο καλά.
 Αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι τομείς των ηλεκτρονικών όπως οι mcu, τα ψηφιακά, τα fpga , η γλώσσα C , τα ψηφιακά φίλτρα , η java και άλλα πολλά.
Εσάς του ξερόλες δεν σας παρεξηγώ πιστεύω ότι φταίει που δεν έχετε καταλάβει πόσους τομείς έχουν τα ηλεκτρονικά ,
μάθατε κάτι μια φορά και νομίζετε ότι είστε σχετικοί για μια ζωή και όλοι οι άλλοι μαλάκες που δεν αλλάζουν IGBT σε μηχανήματα  :Lol: 
Κατσε βρε στιβ να σχεδιάσεις ενα προιόν απο την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος, πλακέτα, πρόγραμμα mcu, πρόγραμμα σε υπολογιστή για configurator και έλα να μου πεις οτι εσύ εισαι "σχετικός" και όλοι οι άλλοι οι άσχετοι.

Θα σου στείλω και μερικές φωτό με σχεδιάσεις μου βρε steve που πουλιούνται κανονικά σε ειδική αγορά ανά το κόσμο

----------


## Fire Doger

> Θα σου στείλω και μερικές φωτό με σχεδιάσεις μου βρε steve που πουλιούνται κανονικά σε ειδική αγορά ανά το κόσμο



Εμείς στο πηγάδι κατουρήσαμε?  :Tongue2:

----------


## SProg

ουρώ, αποβάλλω τα ούρα από το αντίστοιχο όργανο_
Είδα έναν φαντάρο που, για να ζεστάνει τα χέρια του, τα κατουρούσε._ (Β. Καραζάνος, _Από την ζωή μου στον Πόλεμο: Αλβανία, 1940-1941_, 2007)

----------


## MacGyver

> Δεν σε παρεξηγώ προφανώς λόγω ηλικίας έμεινες στις επισκευές και οι γνώσεις έμειναν στο πως δουλεύουν τα τρανζίστορ και οι τελεστικοί, που πραγματικά καθόλου δεν τα σνομπάρω, αλλά δεν το κατέχω και τόσο καλά.
> Αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι τομείς των ηλεκτρονικών όπως οι mcu, τα ψηφιακά, τα fpga , η γλώσσα C , τα ψηφιακά φίλτρα , η java και άλλα πολλά.
> Εσάς του ξερόλες δεν σας παρεξηγώ πιστεύω ότι φταίει που δεν έχετε καταλάβει πόσους τομείς έχουν τα ηλεκτρονικά ,
> μάθατε κάτι μια φορά και νομίζετε ότι είστε σχετικοί για μια ζωή και όλοι οι άλλοι μαλάκες που δεν αλλάζουν IGBT σε μηχανήματα 
> Κατσε βρε στιβ να σχεδιάσεις ενα προιόν απο την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος, πλακέτα, πρόγραμμα mcu, πρόγραμμα σε υπολογιστή για configurator και έλα να μου πεις οτι εσύ εισαι "σχετικός" και όλοι οι άλλοι οι άσχετοι.
> 
> Θα σου στείλω και μερικές φωτό με σχεδιάσεις μου βρε steve που πουλιούνται κανονικά σε ειδική αγορά ανά το κόσμο



Δεν αναφέρθηκα στις δικές σου σχεδιαστικές δυνατότητες, τις οποίες δεν αμφισβητώ εφόσον το λες, παρά μόνο σε κάποιους που προσπαθούν να σχεδιάσουν πράγματα που από την μία υπάρχουν ήδη με μηδενικό κόστος και απο την άλλη φαίνεται από την πρώτη τοποθέτησή τους ότι δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην αντίσταση και τον πυκνωτή.
Εντούτοις αφού τοποθετείσαι τόσο έντονα και επιθετικά έως προκλητικά, υποστηρίζοντας τις επαγγελματικές σου επιλογές θα σου καταθέσω την άποψή μου:
Η σχεδίαση με την επισκευή αν και έχουν άμεση σχέση, δεν αναπληρώνουν η μια την άλλη, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υποτιμάς την επισκευή για να εκθειάσεις την σχεδίαση.
Η επισκευή αναφέρεται σε συσκευές που μπορεί να είναι μόνο ένα μηχάνημα στην χώρα, να μην έχουν ανταλλακτικά, τα ανταλλακτικά να έχουν κόστος μεγαλύτερο από την μηχανή, τα ανταλλακτικά να πωλούνται μεταχειρισμένα σε πολύ μεγάλη τιμή και με αμφίβολη κατάσταση λειτουργίας.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, δηλαδή στην πλειονότητα, καλείται κάποιος άνθρωπος να δώσει τη λύση, σε όλο τον κόσμο, και πολύ περισσότερο στον Ελλαδικό χώρο όπου η δυνατότητα αγοράς νέων μηχανών είναι όνειρο θερινής νυχτός.

Στην αντίπερα αλλά με συγγενική θέση βρίσκεται η σχεδίαση.
Η σχεδίαση από μόνη της αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ως ποιο in και ποιο καθαρή - κυριλέ σε ότι αφορά τις συνθήκες. Είναι εξ ορισμού ποιο επιθυμητή, κάτι σαν την εργασία σε γραφείο στην εποχή μου, αλλά και τώρα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι ναι, συμφωνώ. Αρκεί να υφίσταται.
Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν τα πάντα, σε μικρή συνήθως κλίμακα. Προφανώς υπάρχει και αυτό.
Θα ήθελα όμως να μου υποδείξει κάποιος έναν δύο λόγους που θα με έκαναν να εμπιστευτώ κάτι τέτοιο, ένα δικό σου προιόν και όχι μια πιστοποιημένη, δοκιμασμένη και εγγυημένη λύση που μου δίνουν οι κολοσσοί.
Θα πει κάποιος ίσως ένα custom προϊόν. Ποιο είναι όμως αυτό το οποίο δεν υπάρχει η δεν μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί ίσως με κάποιο έτοιμο προϊόν όπως ίσως ένα plc siemens.
Και γιατί να αγοράσω από εσένα τέτοιο προϊόν όταν πολύ πιθανά σε πέντε χρόνια θα αλλάξεις επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό και ίσως να πουλάς πίτσες στο Λονδίνο και να μην προτιμήσω τις εταιρίες που προανέφερα.
Αν εντούτοις τα καταφέρνεις και σε εμπιστεύονται, με γεια σου. Είμαι περήφανος που συμβαίνει στη χώρα μου.
Αν θέλεις να δείξεις κάτι, παρουσίασε το δημόσια στο φόρουμ για να υποστηρίξεις και τις επαγγελματικές σου επιλογές.

Σημερινό: αυτές οι δύο πλακέτες ανήκουν σε ένα άγνωστο ανυψωτικό, σοβαρού κόστους αγοράς, χωρίς κανένα σχέδιο, κάποιας ηλικίας και προφανώς με δυσεύρετα έως ανύπαρκτα υλικά.
Βρέθηκε στα χέρια μου, χωρίς να πάω στον χώρο και χωρίς να το δω σαν μηχάνημα. Τα μόνα στοιχεία εiναι η τάση λειτουργίας, 48V.
Εγώ σαν "επισκευαστής", μέσα σε μία ώρα ανάλυσα τα κυκλώματα, έκανα το στατικό έλεγχο, και κατόπιν δυναμικό, προσομοιώνοντας το.
Βρήκα και το πρόβλημα και κατά 99% είναι έτοιμο.

- Αν δεν κατανόησες τα προηγούμενα και επιμένεις, απλά εντυπωσίασε μας και κάνε την σχεδιαστική σου πρόταση δίνοντας λύση σε java, C, mcu και fpga. Θα βάλω και εγώ ένα 10% επιπλέον μεσητικά και θα είμαστε όλοι κερδισμένοι.
- Αν παρόλα αυτά, η Ελλάδα κρύβει έναν σχεδιαστικό παράδεισο, τον οποίο δεν πήρα χαμπάρι, "θα πεθάνω" όπως έλεγε και η Μίτση του Λαζόπουλου.

-Σε ότι αφορά τις αναφορές στις ηλικίες, να γνωρίζεις ότι το αιώνιο κόμπλεξ του καθένα είναι να ξεπεράσει τον δάσκαλο.
Αυτή είναι και η πρώτη διένεξη που δημιουργείται ανάμεσα στο γονέα και το παιδί. Αυτή η προσπάθεια να τον φτάσει και να τον ξεπεράσει.

----------

vasilllis (17-02-18)

----------


## nick1974

> , ένα δικό σου προιόν και όχι μια πιστοποιημένη, δοκιμασμένη και εγγυημένη λύση που μου δίνουν οι κολοσσοί.



Βρε Στιβ, ημαρτον, ποιος σου πε οτι οι Ελληνες κατασκευαστες δεν εχουμε πιστοποιησεις? 
Ακομα και σε μαζικη παραγωγη μεχρι και εδω μεσα εχουμε μελος που χει βαλει με τις κατασκευες του τα γυαλια σε κατι siemens και λοιπες ΦΟΥΣΚΕΣ σε ενα πολυ συγκεκριμενο θεμα (και οχι δε το λεω μονο εγω, αλλα ολοκληρος κολοσος τον εχει προτιμησει. εδω ειναι, αν θελει ας μιλησει κι ο ιδιος για τη δουλια του κι απο μενα απεριοριστο support).
Δικαιωμα σου βεβαια να προτεινεις αυτους που θεωρεις "κολοσους" στους πελατες σου επειδη ετσι νομιζεις πως ειναι πιο καλυμενος ο απαυτος σου (η επειδη απο καπου σε συμφερει... NP, ειναι οκ, για τα χρηματα δουλευουμε εξ αλλου ολοι), αλλα μεταξυ τεχνικων δε στεκει να τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα γιατι ειναι γελοιο.


btw, οι πλακετες αν δε φτιαχνονται απλα τις στελνεις στον αγυριστο και φτιαχνεις κατι που να λειτουργει. δε χρειαζεται να πεταξει το ανυψωτικο επειδη χαλασαν δυο κολοπλακετες, ουτε ειναι κατι αναντικαταστατο!!!!!! 
Αυτο ειναι το θεμα των περισσοτερων Ελληνων  (ισως μονο) ηλεκτρονικων, οτι κοιτανε το θαμνακι που τους κρυβει το δρυμο... (Θα επιμεινω πως αυτο το χουι το χουν μονο αποκλειστικα οι  Ελληνες ηλεκτρονικοι, εχοντας συναναστραφει με συναδελφους απο πανω απο 150 εθνικοτητες)
Για να μην παρεξηγηθω, δε θελω να υποτιμησω το θεμα επισκευης μιας δυσκολης πλακετας (απο κει ξεκινησαμε ολοι εξ αλλου και ειναι οντως δυσκολο εργο) αλλα... ...δεν παυει να ναι απλως μια απ τις λυσεις, και συνηθως -ειδικα αν μιλαμε για κατι ακριβο και παλιοτερης τεχνολογιας- οχι και η καλυτερη

----------


## nestoras

> Σημερινό: αυτές οι δύο πλακέτες ανήκουν σε ένα άγνωστο ανυψωτικό, σοβαρού κόστους αγοράς, χωρίς κανένα σχέδιο, κάποιας ηλικίας και προφανώς με δυσεύρετα έως ανύπαρκτα υλικά.
> Βρέθηκε στα χέρια μου, χωρίς να πάω στον χώρο και χωρίς να το δω σαν μηχάνημα. Τα μόνα στοιχεία εiναι η τάση λειτουργίας, 48V.
> Εγώ σαν "επισκευαστής", μέσα σε μία ώρα ανάλυσα τα κυκλώματα, έκανα το στατικό έλεγχο, και κατόπιν δυναμικό, προσομοιώνοντας το.
> Βρήκα και το πρόβλημα και κατά 99% είναι έτοιμο.



Αρχικά γνωρίζω ότι δε σου αρέσει να παραθέτουν γραφόμενα σου αλλά το έκανα για να μη δημιουργηθεί σύγχυση.
Συγχαρητήρια για την ομολογουμένως γρήγορη επισκευή! 

Ερώτηση: αν ήταν καμένος ο μικροελεγκτής της πλακέτας (ή κάποιο άλλο προγραμματιζόμενο ολοκληρωμένο όπως φαίνεται να είναι αυτό στη δεξιά φώτο πάνω και δεξιά) τι θα έκανες σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Θα μπορούσες να βρεις ανταλλακτικό; Η εταιρεία υποστηρίζει το προϊόν της ακόμη; Θα έψαχνες να βρεις κάποιον σχεδιαστή να σου φτιάξει καινούρια πλακέτα; Το μηχάνημα θα πήγαινε για πέταμα;

Δε νομίζω να είναι σωστό να υποτιμάμε την ιδιότητα του καθενός (όταν πχ κάποιος σοφτγουεράς θα μπορούσε με τον εξοπλισμό του και τις γνώσεις του να "τραβήξει" το πρόγραμμα από τον μικροελεγκτή και να το περάσει σε έναν καινούριο ή αν κάποιος σχεδιαστής σου συμμάζευε την πλακέτα σε υποδιπλάσιο όγκο, με υπερδιπλάσιες δυνατότητες και αντοχές).

Από την άλλη πλευρά, δεν είναι σωστό κι ο σχεδιαστής να υποτιμά την ιδιότητα του "επισκευαστή" μιας και η δουλειά συνήθως γίνεται "quick, cheap and dirty" και τις περισσότερες φορές μένουν όλοι ικανοποιημένοι!

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν το αμφισβητώ. Αμφισβητώ την ευκολία με την οποία χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος.
Η "πιστοποίηση" συνοδεύεται και από το "_δοκιμασμένη και εγγυημένη λύση"._
_
-Από τους Έλληνες σχεδιαστές που υπήρχαν_ _παλαιότερα και ασχολούνταν π.χ με τους τηλεχειρισμούς στα ποτιστικά, υπάρχει κανείς σήμερα για να κάνει support;
Άσχετο: Αυτοί που έξυναν τα TTL και τα CMOS, μην τυχόν και κλέψουμε την τεχνολογία τους. Λες και δεν μπορούσαμε να βρούμε τι χρησιμοποιούσαν.
Αργότερα αυτή η μόδα πέρασε και στους Κινέζους, που έβαζαν και βάζουν ένα PAL στη θέση μιας πύλης για να μας κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη.

_



> Αρχικά γνωρίζω ότι δε σου αρέσει να παραθέτουν γραφόμενα σου αλλά το έκανα για να μη δημιουργηθεί σύγχυση. *Μόνο όταν υπάρχει κριτική διάθεση, όπως η βαθμολογία της έκθεσης από τον φιλόλογο.*
> Ερώτηση: αν ήταν καμένος ο μικροελεγκτής της πλακέτας (ή κάποιο άλλο προγραμματιζόμενο ολοκληρωμένο όπως φαίνεται να είναι αυτό στη δεξιά φώτο πάνω και δεξιά) τι θα έκανες σε αυτή την περίπτωση;*Τίποτα* Θα μπορούσες να βρεις ανταλλακτικό; *Δύσκολο, έως απίθανο* Η εταιρεία υποστηρίζει το προϊόν της ακόμη;*Μάλλον όχι, και αν ναί το κόστος θα είναι υπερδιπλάσιο της αξίας όλου του μηχανήματος* Θα έψαχνες να βρεις κάποιον σχεδιαστή να σου φτιάξει καινούρια πλακέτα*;Όχι. Πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει κανείς που να μπορεί να το κάνει;* Το μηχάνημα θα πήγαινε για πέταμα;*Ίσως*
> 
> Δε νομίζω να είναι σωστό να υποτιμάμε την ιδιότητα του καθενός (όταν πχ κάποιος σοφτγουεράς θα μπορούσε με τον εξοπλισμό του και τις γνώσεις του να "τραβήξει" το πρόγραμμα από τον μικροελεγκτή και να το περάσει σε έναν καινούριο ή αν κάποιος σχεδιαστής σου συμμάζευε την πλακέτα σε υποδιπλάσιο όγκο, με υπερδιπλάσιες δυνατότητες και αντοχές).*Δεν υποτιμώ τίποτα, την  επιπόλαιη ευκολία χρήσης της λέξης δεν θέλω να βλέπω*. *Ο φιλμαν π.χ είναι ένας από τους λίγους που μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιεί*. *Ο Μούτουλος π.χ την σχεδίαση PCB. Προφανώς θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι που δεν έτυχε να εντοπίσω.*



Ένα γρήγορο παράδειγμα που έβγαλε το ψάξιμο για το "σχεδίαση". Και άλλο ένα. Και αυτό. Και αυτό.

Γενικά, έχω την αίσθηση ότι μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα.

----------


## nestoras

Προσπαθώ να διαβάζω όλα τα posts του φόρουμ οπότε πάνω κάτω έχω μια γενική εικόνα με το τι ασχολείται ο καθένας.

Δυστυχώς πέρα από military specs hardware, βαριά μηχανήματα, αυτοματισμούς βιομηχανιών κτλ υπάρχει μία τεράστια κατηγορία ηλεκτρονικών, τα λεγόμενα consumer electronics που δεν έχουν σχεδόν καμία σχέση στον σχεδιασμό με τις κατηγορίες που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω. Δε μπορείς καν να προσομοιώσεις σε πλακέτα τα κομμάτια του κυκλώματος παρά μόνο σε έτοιμες αναπτυξιακές πλακέτες (όταν πχ ο κεντρικός μικροελεγκτής σου είναι ένα BGA με 148 μπαλάκια). Η κλασική σχεδίαση έχει τους περιορισμούς της σήμερα (υπάρχουν οθόνες, μνήμες πάνω από μερικά KB, αισθητήρια σε SPI bus, ethernet, interrupts, user interfaces, wifi modules κτλ κτλ κτλ) που εκ των πραγμάτων για να "μιλήσει" κάποιος με όλα αυτά θα πρέπει ή να φτιάξει μια πλακέτα/υπολογιστή τύπου "eniac" ή να προσαρμοστεί στις ανάγκες της τεχνολογίας.

Όσον αφορά στον έλειψη αποριών στο κομμάτι της σχεδίασης είναι επειδή οι περισσότεροι από εμάς είτε βρίσκουμε τη λύση μόνοι μας είτε έχουμε να ρωτήσουμε τόσο εξειδικευμένα πράγματα που δε θα είχε νόημα μια ερώτηση σε φόρουμ ή ακόμη και να μην "μπορούμε" να αποκαλύψουμε λεπτομέρειες για τα project που έχουμε μιας και κυρίως αφορούν εμπορικά προϊόντα.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υποτιμώ την κλασική σχεδίαση μιας γιατί σου λύνει εύκολα και γρήγορα τα χέρια (πχ debounce σε εισόδους MCU ή χρήση των ταχύτατων πυλών που μπορούν να γλιτώσουν τον προγραμματιστή από κόπο/κώδικα και αξιπιστία της συσκευής).
Τα κυριότερα προβληματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι σχεδιαστές είναι κυρίως η έλλειψη χώρου μιας και οι σύγχρονες συσκευές (κινητά, wearables κτλ) έχουν έλλειψη χώρου για να κάνεις ότι θες καθώς επίσης και η ενεργειακή κατανάλωση των συσκευών τους όταν είναι battery powered.

Από εκεί και πέρα, τα περισσότερα προβλήματα τα έχουν λύσει ήδη οι μεγάλες εταιρείες του χώρου (linear, TI, TDK, panasonic, maxim, microchip κ.α.).

Όσον αφορά την πλακέτα του μηχανήματος, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος να σχεδιάσει την πλακέτα από την αρχή αλλά να βρεθεί κάποιος να τον πληρώσει για να το κάνει (πχ να ασχοληθούν 2 μηχανικοί, ένας hardware κι ένας software, με αυτή για 6 ή 8 μήνες).

----------


## picdev

δεν με νοιάζει να δείξω τη δουλειά μου , ούτε ποτέ μίλησα, άλλωστε σε εταιρεία δουλεύω και δεν φτιάχνω πυραύλους ούτε κάτι φοβερό.
Φυσικά δεν υποτιμώ κανέναν και καμία δουλειά και καμία κατασκευή αλλά εδώ βλέπω οι μισοί λένε για τους άλλους μισούς οτι ειναι "ηλεκτρολογοι" , "άσχετοι", "δεν κάνουν καλές κατασκευές" , εγώ λέω ο καθένας να φτιάξετε ενα δικό σας φορουμ , όπως έκανε ο "κυριάκος" μια  άλλη μεγάλη φίρμα  :Lol: .
εφτιαξε και αυτός φορουμ , ποστάρει μόνος του τώρα και ειναι ευτυχισμένος

----------


## DGeorge

Αδέλφια, Αδέλφια.... Πάρ' τε όλοι μιά βαθειά ανάσα... Και μετά μια δεύτερη...Έτσι για λίγο χαλάρωμα!
Από το #193 ως και το #203, ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, τη σχέση των αναρτήσεων με το Θέμα-Τίτλο του!
Έγραψα κι εγώ, εσκεμμένα, κάποια~αρκετά άσχετα! Ωστόσο, ο σκοπός μου ήταν με καθαρό καλαμπούρι να χαλαρώσουν κάποιοι καβγάδες!
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Άκη:




> ....εγώ λέω ο καθένας να  φτιάξετε ενα δικό σας φορουμ...... εφτιαξε και αυτός φορουμ , ποστάρει μόνος του τώρα και ειναι ευτυχισμένος



Με την διευκρίνιση, "όποιος δεν 'πάει' τον άλλο, ή τους άλλους, με κανέναν τρόπο, να κάνει αυτό που προτείνει ο Άκης!





> άλλωστε σε εταιρεία δουλεύω και δεν φτιάχνω πυραύλους ούτε κάτι  φοβερό....



Δεν είσαι πυραυλατζής, δηλαδή; Έπειτα 'το φοβερό' πώς το ορίζεις; Διότι φοβερό ήταν και το 'ροπαλάκι', που κρατούσε ο γνωστός μας Ηρακλέας!  :Lol: 






> ...αλλά   εδώ βλέπω οι μισοί λένε για τους άλλους μισούς οτι ειναι "ηλεκτρολογοι" ...



Προσωπικά, αν με αποκαλέσει κάποιος "ηλεκτρολόγο", το μόνο σίγορο είναι, ότι δεν θα σαλτάρω από την ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας μου! ...Βρίσκω πολύ "Brutal" τέτοις αυτοκτονίες.!!!





> ...εδώ βλέπω οι μισοί λένε για τους άλλους μισούς οτι ειναι ...  "άσχετοι"...



Αν με αποκαλέσει κάποιος "άσχετο", η απάντηση είναι απλούστατη: Εσύ, που είσαι "σχετικός", κάνε το σωστά! Ιδού η Ρόδος, ιδού και το πήδημα!





> ...εδώ βλέπω οι μισοί λένε για τους άλλους μισούς οτι ..."δεν κάνουν καλές κατασκευές"...



Η απάντησή μου θα ήταν ακριβώς η ίδια! Εδώ όμως, αν όντως έχει δε τρόπο να κάνει καλύτερη μιά κατασκευή μου, και τη δημοσιεύσει, θα πάρω κι εγώ λίγη Γνώση παραπάνω... Κακό δεν θα μου πέσει! :Wink: 





> ...ο "κυριάκος" μια  άλλη μεγάλη   φίρμα ...



Οφείλω να ομολογήσω άγνοια περί Κυριάκου! Οπότε δεν μπορώ και να εκφέρω οποιαδήποτε άποψη!


Ωστόσο, ακόμα και σε αυτήν την ανάρτηση του Άκη, δεν βρίσκω και πολύ μεγάλη σχέση με τον Τίτλο: "ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ HLEKTRONIKA.GR".... Άποψή μου βέβαια! Μπορεί άνετα κι αυτή να είναι πέρα ως πέρα λάθος!!!!

----------


## tsimpidas

δεν παρεμβαίνω στην συζήτηση αλλα 
λόγο του οτι έχουν πέσει πολλοί μεγαλοσχεδιαστες-μεγαλοκατασκευαστες εχω φτιάξει κατι προσοδοφόρο [κατά την γνώμη μου]
άλλα λόγο του οτι δεν το εχω βγάλει στην αγορά ακόμη θα ηθελα μερικές συμβουλές [μόνο π.μ.] ευχαριστω.


συνεχίστε, μια χαρά τα πάτε  :Smile:

----------


## Panoss

> εγώ λέω ο καθένας να φτιάξετε ενα δικό σας φορουμ , όπως έκανε ο "κυριάκος"



Υπάρχει φόρουμ που έχει φτιάξει ο Κυριάκος και μας το κρατάτε κρυφό;
Για να απολαμβάνετε μόνο εσείς;
Τι μοναχοφάηδες είστε ρε!!! ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΟ! Ο ΚΥ-ΡΙΑ-ΚΟΣ ΕΙ-ΝΑΙ ΕΛ-ΛΗ-ΝΙ-ΚΟΣ!

----------


## DGeorge

> δεν παρεμβαίνω στην συζήτηση αλλα 
> λόγο του οτι έχουν πέσει πολλοί μεγαλοσχεδιαστες-μεγαλοκατασκευαστες εχω φτιάξει κατι προσοδοφόρο [κατά την γνώμη μου]
> άλλα λόγο του οτι δεν το εχω βγάλει στην αγορά ακόμη θα ηθελα μερικές συμβουλές [μόνο π.μ.] ευχαριστω.
> συνεχίστε, μια χαρά τα πάτε



Εκτός του ότι, μάλλον παρεμβαίνεις.... Διαισθάνομαι ίσως και μιά ειρωνική χροιά, στην ανάρτηασή σου;;; Δεν θυμάμαι να σε ειρωνεύτηκα!... Αντίθετα θυμάμαι κάποια προσπάθεια υπεράσπισής σου, εκ μέρους μου...
Θέλεις να μου αποδείξεις, λοιπόν, ότι ματαιοπόνησα; Δικαίωμά σου, απολύτως αναφαίρετο!
Ο καθένας μας, με τα γραφόμενά του (κι εγώ παρέα), χτίζει την εικόνα του εδωμέσα.... Κι όχι μόνον εδωμέσα! Πάντα αμφισβητήσιμη άποψή μου!!!

----------


## nick1974

> Όσον αφορά την πλακέτα του μηχανήματος, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος να σχεδιάσει την πλακέτα από την αρχή αλλά να βρεθεί κάποιος να τον πληρώσει για να το κάνει (*πχ να ασχοληθούν 2 μηχανικοί, ένας hardware κι ένας software, με αυτή για 6 ή 8 μήνες*).



Βρε Νεστορα σωστα τα υπολοιπα και στη γενικη απαντηση συμφωνω, αλλα διαβαζοντας αυτο ειλικρινα συγκινηθηκα  :Tongue2:  ... που εστω για μια στιγμη νομιζα πως τηλεμεταφερθηκα σε καποιο συμπαν που τα πραγματα λειτουργουν με αυτο τον τροπο... :Tongue2: 
Στον πραγματικο κοσμο -και γι αυτο λεω συνεχεια πως οι ειδικοτητες αλληλοκαλυπτονται- πας με την ασπρη φορμιτσα σου να βγαλεις το πορισμα οτι οι πλακετες δε φτιαχνονται και πρεπει να γινει modification / αναβαθμιση σε ολοκληρο το συστημα (γ σε μερος του), μετα αφου παρεις το ok του πελατη φορας το τζινακι σου και καθεσαι και φτιαχνεις τα απαραιτητα, ειτε ειναι πλακετα, ειτε plc ειτε συνδυασμος controllers κτλ, μετα φτιαχνεις το software αν χρειαζεται, μετα βαζεις τη μπλε φορμα σου και πας και κανεις ολες τις απαραιτητες καλωδιωσεις (εκει το πολυ πολυ να χεις κανα δευτερο ατομο που θα σου δωσουν απλως για μηχανουργικες δουλειες αν χρειαζεται) και μετα εγκαθιστας αυτα που εφτιαξες, τους κανεις οτι ρυθμισεις, δοκιμες, commissioning  χρειαζεται, και παραδιδεις. (και μετα ξαναφορας τα τζινακια σου και πας να παρακαλας καθε βδομαδα να παρεις τα λεφτα σου  :Tongue2: )
Τωρα αν αναμεσα στα σταδια που αλλαζεις ρουχα θες να αυτο-ονομαζεσαι τη μια ηλεκτρονικος, την αλλη software-ας. την αλλη ηλεκτρολογος και την αλλη ξερω γω τι αλλο, αυτο ειναι δικο σου θεμα αλλα παραπεμπει σε πολλαπλες προσωπικοτητες και δεν ακουγεται και τοσο καλο  :Laugh: 
Περιπου ετσι λειτουργουν τα πραγματα στον αληθινο κοσμο, τουλαχιστο στο χωρο μου. Τωρα αναλογα το μεγεθος του εργου, τις ιδιεταιροτητες, τοπ διαθεσιμο χρονο, κτλ κτλ κτλ φυσικα και μπορει να υπαρχει συνεργασια περισσοτερων ατομων η ακομα κι αυτο που λες περιπου (πχ να σπασεις τη δουλεια βαζοντας καποιον να σου φτιαξει το προγραμμα, καποιον αλλο να σου τραβηξει καλωδια, καποιον αλλο να σου φτιαξει πλακετες κτλ κτλ κτλ ) αλλα αυτος δεν ειναι και τοσο ο γενικος κανονας αλλα οι "περιπτωσεις" (μπορει ολοι να καιγονται να δουλεψει κατι "χθες" αλλα μη ξεχνας πως τα παντα ειναι και ασφαλισμενα, οποτε το "καιγομαστε" μη το μεταφραζεις παντα σε "πηραμε φωτια" αλλα συνηθεστερα σε "μας καιει ο Ηλιος"  :Tongue2:  και ναι μεν παιζει παντα πιεση για γρηγορα/γρηγορα/γρηγορα αλλα απ την αλλη υπαρχει απο πισω και το οικονομικα/οικονομικα/οικονομικα  :Tongue2: )
και τιποτα δε γινεται σε 6 και 8 μηνες. Οι περισσοτερες δουλειες ολοκληρωνονται συνηθως σε μερικες ημερες κι αν υπαρχουν πολλες παραμετροι για αποσφαλματωση αυτες εξεταζονται με επαναλαμβανομενο simullation και σε actual συνθηκες (μπορει πχ να παρακολουθησεις τη λειτουργια του για μερικες μερες καθως και να προκαλεσεις καθε πιθανη συνθηκη) και ετσι λειτουργουν και οι Κολοσσοι πανω κατω (φυσικα οχι στο consumer, αλλα εδω δε μιλαμε για κατι τετοιο)

----------


## tsimpidas

> !



Ναι ημουν λιγο απότομος και ζητω συγνώμη Γιωργο,, συνχωρεσε την παρόρμηση των νιάτων έναντι στην υπομονή των πιο ώριμων.

άπλα όταν είπα οτι δεν θα συνεχίσω το εννοούσα.

όχι δεν ειρωνεύομαι στο τελευταίο μήνυμα μου, αλλά ούτε θέλω να συμμετέχω στην παρούσα συζήτηση του πως θα κάνουμε το ηλεκτρονικά καλύτερο,, ειναι ολοφάνερο οτι οι διαχειριστές μας έχουν αφήσει να φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας το ηλεκτρονικά, 
αν αυτό είναι δυνατόν τότε καλή τύχη, τα παράπονα μας τα λέμε για 
να τα ακούμε μεταξύ μας.

πάντως σε εσένα προσωπικά ημουν λίγο απότομος και συνχωρα με.

----------


## nestoras

Ενα εξάμηνο για νέο προϊόν μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικός χρόνος έως λίγο (ειδικά αν χρειαστεί να πάρει πιστοποιήσεις).

Δηλαδή, θέλεις να μου πεις ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατασκευαστεί πλακέτα (πχ σαν αυτη του μηχανήματος του Steve) μέσα σε μερικές ημέρες και μάλιστα απο ένα άτομο;

Κάτι χάνω στη συζήτηση μου φαίνεται, ίσως στα καράβια να υπάρχουν πολλές και απλές πλακέτες για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο (γρηγορη αντικατασταση/επισκευη).

Και το να δουλέυουν πολλά άτομα σε ένα project είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό και αρκετά διακριτοι οι ρόλοι ενός προγραμματιστή embeded από έναν hardware designer. 

Ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα και δυστυχώς, ίσως θα έπρεπε να ανοίξει νέο θέμα για design.

----------


## MacGyver

> ... δουλεύω και δεν φτιάχνω πυραύλους ούτε κάτι φοβερό.



 Μία και το ανέφερες ως σημείο αναφοράς, ευκαιρία να σου πω ότι μου "έτυχε" να το ζήσω  και αυτό. 

Παναγιώτη, είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Το θέλω να δουλέψει χθες,  με το να κάνουμε κάτι σε έξι μήνες. 
Το ένα αναφέρεται σε πραγματικό χρόνο, σε πράγματα που ήδη δουλεύουν και το άλλο στην κατασκευή και παραγωγή μηχανήματος  σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα.
Αρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το υποτιμά κανείς, είτε γιατί δεν το κατέχει είτε στο βωμό του νεωτερισμου.
Το σκεπτικό: χάλασε,  το αλλάζουμε, η αγοράζουμε όλο το υποσυγκρότημα προήλθε από το "νέο"  σκεπτικό του τύπου : χάλασε το κινητό,  θα πάρω άλλο,  για 100€ δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ. 
Όταν όμως μιλάμε για μηχανήματα που αγοράζονται μια φορά και ίσως αποπληρωθούν από τον γιο που παρέλαβε την επιχείρηση, τότε τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά.
Έχω δει φυσικά και εγχώριες προσπάθειες σχεδιασμού και αντικατάστασης των ηλεκτρονικών τους,  λόγω μη ύπαρξης ανταλλακτικών. Όταν το  δεις προσεκτικά και από κοντά θα ανακαλύψεις τις μισές λειτουργίες,  και ειδικά τις ασφαλιστικές,  να μην υπάρχουν όπως στο αρχικό που σχεδίασαν οι παππούδες του προηγούμενου αιώνα. 
Όσοι λοιπόν την υποτιμούν και νομίζουν ότι θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα, είτε σχεδιάζοντας κάτι είτε αγοράζοντας το ανταλλακτικό,  θέλω να τους δω πόσο καλοί σχεδιαστές η πόσο χουβαρντάδες είναι όταν χαλάσει  πχ η ηλεκτρονική τους ανάφλεξη που κάνει 1500-2000€
Το σκεπτικό αυτό το έχει ο Γερμανός, που με το εισόδημα του αλλά και την πολιτική στήριξης της εγχώριας βιομηχανίας αλλάζει αυτοκίνητα κάθε τρία χρόνια. Έτσι πέρασε και στην ψωροκώσταινα. 
Από την άλλη ο Αμερικανός η ο Ρώσος δεν αφήνει τίποτα να πάει χαμένο, και βλέπεις το  γκαράζ να είναι βασικός χώρος και εργαλείο του σπιτιού του.

----------


## Fire Doger

Το ότι οι διακριτοί ρόλοι και η ειδίκευση έχουν καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα είναι το μόνο σίγουρο
*εφόσον υπάρχει και ένα σωστά δομημένο πλαίσιο στο οποίο γίνεται και ανταλλαγή γνώσεων ώστε να υπάρξει καλύτερη συνεργασία
Φυσικά εξαρτάτε και απ' την δυναμική της επιχείρησης αλλά ειδικά στην χώρα μας πιστεύω εύκολα βρίσκεις άτομα με χαμηλό μισθό που έχουν την δυνατότητα να βοηθήσουν αυτόν που μέχρι τώρα "άλλαζε στολές" και ταυτόχρονα να βρίσκονται και σε άλλα μη απαιτητικά πόστα ή σε πόστα με περιοδικό φόρτο εργασίας έτσι ώστε να εφαρμώσεις το μοντέλο και σε μικρότερα project.

----------


## nick1974

> Ενα εξάμηνο για νέο προϊόν μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικός χρόνος έως λίγο (ειδικά αν χρειαστεί να πάρει πιστοποιήσεις).



οχι και λογικο, ειναι σεναριο εκτος τοπου και χρονου. 
Οι πιστοποιησεις επισεις βγαινουν αρκετα γρηγορα.






> Δηλαδή, θέλεις να μου πεις ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατασκευαστεί πλακέτα (πχ σαν αυτη του μηχανήματος του Steve) μέσα σε μερικές ημέρες και μάλιστα απο ένα άτομο;



κοιτα, αν δεν παιρνει επισκευη η δεν υποστηριζεται ποιος τη χεζει την πλακετα? το θεμα ειναι να δουλεψει το μηχανημα οχι ντε και καλα με τη συγκεκριμενη πλακετα.
η πιο ευκολη και γρηγορη λυση που μου ρχεται στο μυαλο για τη συγκεκριμενη ειναι plc + controllers +οτι interphases μπορει να χρειαζονται στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση. ολα πιστοποιημενα marine και δινεις στο νηογνωμονα για πιστοποιηση μονο το σχεδιο σου και το προγραμμα ωστε να την παρεις σε μερικες μερες.
Οσον αφορα το σεναριο "πλακετα", ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και την κατασκευαζει ενα ατομο (οκ, ισως δινει το τυπωμενο να του το φτιαξουν η ισως ζητησει βοηθεια για κανα προγραμματισμο microcontroller αλλα μεχρι εκει).







> Κάτι χάνω στη συζήτηση μου φαίνεται, ίσως στα καράβια να υπάρχουν πολλές και απλές πλακέτες για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο (γρηγορη αντικατασταση/επισκευη).



στα καραβια υπαρχουν τα παντα, απο τις απλες πλακετες που λες μεχρι δικτυα υπολογιστων, και η καθε περιπτωση παιρνει διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση.
Οταν σε φωναζουν να φτιαξεις πχ το καζανι, αυτο που πρεπει να λειτουργησει με βαση τις προδιαγραφες του ειναι το καζανι κι οχι η πανω δεξια πλακετα με το Χ ολοκληρωμενο... αν μπορεις να φτιαξεις την πλακετα καλως. Αν δεν φτιαχνεται παλι καλως, κανεναν δεν τον ενδιαφερει το πως θα λειτουργησει κατι, καντοι και με μαγικα! Το καζανι ειναι που πρεπει να λειτουργησει και να περασει επιθεωρησεις ως προς την σωστη του λειτουργια, οχι οι πλακετες.





> Και το να δουλέυουν πολλά άτομα σε ένα project είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό και αρκετά διακριτοι οι ρόλοι ενός προγραμματιστή embeded από έναν hardware designer.



ειλικρινα με συγκινεις ρε φιλε  :Lol:  
δε λεω οτι εχεις αδικο... αλλα...


btw ειμαστε εντελως εκτος θεματος η μου φαινεται?

----------


## nick1974

> Το ότι οι διακριτοί ρόλοι και η ειδίκευση έχουν καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα είναι το μόνο σίγουρο



ποτε μη βαζεις το χερι σου στη φωτια για τιποτα...
απλα δε θα πρεπε να κανουμε εδω αυτη τη συζητηση αλλα να ανοιξουμε δικο της θεμα

----------


## picdev

> Οσον αφορα το σεναριο "πλακετα", ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και την κατασκευαζει ενα ατομο (οκ, ισως δινει το τυπωμενο να του το φτιαξουν η ισως ζητησει βοηθεια για κανα προγραμματισμο microcontroller αλλα μεχρι εκει).



μέχρι στιγμής σχεδιάζω τη πλακέτα, γράφω πρόγραμμα για mcu και πρόγραμμα configuration ή οτι χρειαστεί για data monitor σε java. 
Αυτο δεν σημαίνει οτι τα ξέρω όλα, υπάρχουν και τομείς των ηλεκτρονικών με πολύ βάθος, άλλο σχεδιάζω πλακέτα για εναν αυτοματισμό και άλλο σχεδιάζω μητρική υπολογιστή, high speed ή RF . Αλλο γράφω κώδικα προτοκόλο επικοινωνίας custom και άλλο γράφω κώδικα για AI.





> - Αν παρόλα αυτά, η Ελλάδα κρύβει έναν σχεδιαστικό παράδεισο, τον οποίο δεν πήρα χαμπάρι, "θα πεθάνω" όπως έλεγε και η Μίτση του Λαζόπουλου.



μονο και μονο απο το  πολυτεχνείο της πάτρας εχουν  δημιουργηθεί  πάρα πολλές εταιρείες σχεδιασμού IC

----------


## nick1974

Μα άλλο το "φτιάχνω κάτι για να το βγάλω στην αγορά" κι άλλο το "κάνω ένα μηχάνημα που χάλασε να λειτουργήσει" (ή σε κάτι που ήδη λειτουργεί προσθέτω νέες δυνατότητες γιατί άλλαξε κάποιος κανονισμος).
Είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα και νομίζω η συζήτηση που αναπτύχθηκε στα τελευταία μυνήματα αφορούσε το παράδειγμα του Στιβ κι οχι την παραγωγη .νέου προϊόντος που θα βγει στην αγορά. Όπως επισεις άλλο το "παίρνω πιστοποιήσεις από το μηδέν" κι άλλο το "παίρνω πιστοποιήσεις για κάτι που έχει ήδη πιστοποιηθεί ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του και αλλάζει κάποιο μέρος το οποίο θα κάνει ακριβώς τις ίδιες λειτουργίες η καποιες φορες ισως και επιπλεον μερικες περισσοτερες".


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## moutoulos

> btw ειμαστε εντελως εκτος θεματος η μου φαινεται?



Και εγώ αυτό βλέπω ...

----------

nestoras (17-02-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Ναι ημουν λιγο απότομος και ζητω συγνώμη Γιωργο,, συνχωρεσε την παρόρμηση των νιάτων έναντι στην υπομονή των πιο ώριμων......πάντως σε εσένα προσωπικά ημουν λίγο απότομος και συνχωρα με.



Πλήρως αποδεκτή η 'συγγνώμη' σου!!! ...Έχεις χάσει προφανώς και κάποια 'επεισόδια' με εμένα πριν κάποια χρόνια. Ο νευρολόγος, που με παρακολουθεί, και μετά από κάποια πολύ επικίνδυνη κρίση στην επιληψία μου (πηγαίνοντας προς τη δουλειά μου τότε, θεώρησα καλό να περάσω τον Κηφισό κάθετα, τελείως ασυνείδητα... Με αυτόματο πιλότο! Ήμουν στη διασταύρωση του Κηφισού μη την Λένορμαν, ενώ την ώρα εκείνη, τόσον ο Κηφισός΄όσο και η Λένορμαν ήσαν στα 'High' τους. Καταλαβαίνεις, με όριο ταχύτητας 120, μια νταλίκα, θα μπορούσε ανετότατα να με στείλει έιτε στην έξοδο για Λαμία (από το ένα ρεύμα), είτε κατευθείαν στο Φαληρικό όρμο (από το άλλο ρεύμα). Ο γιατρός μου. λοιπόν θεωρώντας την κρίσην αυτή ιδιαίτερα σοβαρή, και μάλιστα ως "ένοχη κατά ζωής", όπως πραγματικά ήταν, μου φορτώνει στο ήδη υπάρχον κοκτέηλ και άνα ακόμα φοβερό/νεότατο φάρμακο!!! Είτε ξέχασε, είτε αμέλησε, είτε οτιδήποτε, πάντως δεν μου είπε ότι κάποια παρενέργεια του νέου φαρμάκου θα ήταν "Τρελλή Οργή", και συχνή "Απώλεια Ισορροπίας"! Ειδικά ο μεγάλος μου γιός έγινε αποδέκτης αυτής της οργής μου... Άλλαξα γιατρό, κι ένας του ΙΚΑ Καλλιθέας, όπου πήγα, όταν του περιέγραψα τις φάσεις, μου το αλλάζει αμέσως, φέρνοντάς με -δόξα τω Θεώ- στα φυσιολογικά μου και πάλι!
Καταλαβαίνω λοιπόν από οργή, καθώς την έχω βιώσει εντονότατα, και πρόσφατα 'στο πετσί' μου!
Σκέψου, όμως, κι εσύ... Έχεις βρει (με τις χίλιες προσπάθειες) κι εργάζεσαι σε μια δουλειά! Κι ενώ ο εργοδότης σου, οι χ-προϊστάμενοί σου, και οι ψ-συνάδελφοί σου θεωρούν ότι η όποια-κάποια ιδέα σου είναι πέρα ως πέρα λάθος!! Έχεις δύο εναλλακτικές επιλογές: *1)* Είτε εγκαταλείπεις και χάνεις τη δουλειά σου (ίσως), είτε *2)* Προσπαθείς μεθοδικά, με υπομονή και πραότητα, να αποδείξεις την ορθότητα της ιδέας σου! Πέρα από την απόφασή σου, σχετικά με την παραμονή-ή όχι, και την συμπεριφορά σου στο forum, να θυμάσαι, ότι αυτά που σου γράφω είναι προτάσεις γενικότερης ζωής.
Να θυμάσαι: Δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να βλέπω τον κόσμο 'με τα μάτια του Άλμπερτ Αϊνστάιν', ούτε με αυτά του Στήβεν Χόκινγκ, αν δεν έχω τον δείκτη νοημοσύνης, ή/και την θέση παρατήρησης του Κόσμου, που έχουν αυτοί! 



> ....ειναι ολοφάνερο οτι οι διαχειριστές μας έχουν αφήσει να  φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας το ηλεκτρονικά...



Το έχω ξαναγράψει, ότι ένα σε καλό forum:
*1)* Όσο αυξάντεται το πλήθος των μελών, τόσο μεγαλώνουν και οι ευθύνες των όποιων διαχειριστών. 
*2)* Οι όποιοι διαχειριστές, εκτός από τη συνεισφορά τους (ως μέλη) στην αλληλοβοήθεια, όπο μπορούν, είναι, όπως όλοι μας, Εθελοντές!! Αν εσύ, κι εγώ, χαλαλίζουμε χ-χρόνο από τον προσωπικό μας για την απλή αλληλοβοήθεια, την παρουσίαση κάποιων ιδεών μας, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο... Αυτοί πρέπει να είναι σε πολύ περισσότερη εγρήγορση! Κι εξηγούμαι: Μου έχει συμβεί κάποιες~αρκετές φορές, να διπλογράφεται ανάρτησή μου, επειδή εκείνη την ώρα η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ είπε να ρίξει έναν 'Τσάμικο' στο δίκτυο! Έχω στείλει, λοιπόν, όλες εκείνες τις φορές 'αναφορά'-με το τριγωνάκι, με αιτιολόγηση "διπλή εγγραφή μηνύματος".
Σε κάποια συζήτησημε τον Λέπουρα (μάλλον), μου είχε πει, ότι όταν κάποιος δίνει αναφορά χτυπάει στους διαχειριστές συναγερμός, ή κάτι παρόμοιο (αν κατάλαβα καλά)! Οπότε, καταλαβαίνεις, πρέπει να είναι και 'στο πόδι' για έλεγχο του συναγερμού αναφοράς, για την αιτιολόγηση, για τις αρμόδιες ενέργειες κλπ κλπ.
Πριν, λοιπόν, κρίνεις την όποια διαχειριστική ομάδα, στο όποιο forum, προσπάθησε να τους πλησιάσεις και να μάθεις περισσότερα για τον φόρτο ευθυνών/εργασίας τους, προκειμένου το όποιο HLEKTRONIKA.GR να γίνει όσο καλύτερο γίνεται.
*3)* Να θυμάσαι, ότι είναι *τρεις* Εθελοντές, οικογενειάρχες, και εργαζόμενοι. Όπως επίσης δεν θυμάμαι να είδα κάπου, ότι κάποιος από αυτούς έχει δηλώσει ΘΕΟΣ! Αυτό, από μόνο του σημαίνει:
"Μάγκες, όσες Γνώσεις, όσες Εμπειρίες, όση Πείρα κι αν έχουμε πλέον, εξακολουθούμε να μην είμαστε Τέλειοι!!! (Άσχετα από το τι γράφεται, σε αναρτήσεις προφανούς χαβαλέ! ) Κατά συνέπεια, ρίξ΄τε ιδέες (το σύστημα *brainstorm* των 'φίλων' μας Αμερικάνων), προκειμένου, όποια-κάποια από αυτές να κάνει το forum όλων μας πολύ καλύτερο!" Σίγουρα, θα υπάρξουν περισσότερες από μία, οι οποίες, θα κάνουν το forum απλώς 'καλύτερο'!





> Ναι ημουν λιγο απότομος και *ζητω συγνώμη*  Γιωργο,, *συνχωρεσε* την παρόρμηση των νιάτων έναντι στην υπομονή των πιο  ώριμων....και *συνχωρα* με.



 Τέλος, για να ελαφρύνω, πάλι, λίγο, το κλίμα, θα σου απαντήσω όπως και αλλού:

 :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## lepouras

> Και εγώ αυτό βλέπω ...



οι ηλεκτρολόγοι φταίνε. αν δεν βρίσκονταν εδώ τώρα δεν θα γινόταν συζήτηση για πλακέτες.  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ αν μπορούσα μέχρι και τοίχους απο πλακέτες θα έφτιαχνα, με επιπλακετίσια ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση 
σχεδιασμένη σε Layout/Rail για να μπερδέψουν τους ηλεκτρολόγους ... που έχουν μάθει για εναμισάρι & δυομισάρι.
 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## DGeorge

Συνεχίζω εδώ, προκειμένου το προηγούμενο να μην 'καταντήσει σεντόνι':
_Προσωπική μου πρόταση_, προς εσένα, φίλε Τσιμπίδα, κι όποιον καλοπροαίρετο θέλει -όντως-  να βοηθήσει, έστω και λίγο, στην αναβάθμιση του forum:
Παραμείνετε ενεργοί και συμμέτοχοι! Χαλαρώστε από τυχόν μεταξύ σας διαμάχες! (Η ύπαρξη/εξέλιξη του  forum (τουλάχιστον σε αυτό εδώ το Θέμα} είναι πάνω από όλους μας! Για  τις όποιες μεταξύ μας αψιμαχίες, αντιπάθειες κλπ, έχει ληφθεί μέριμνα,  τόσο στο Θέμα για Εξαέρωση, όσο και στο Πάμε για Εκλογές. Μας έχει δοθεί  αρκετή 'ανοχή' για 'ξεκατίνιασμα μεταξύ μας' τόσο στο ένα, όσο και στο  άλλο.
Εδώ καλό θα ήταν να κρατήσουμε κάποιο επίπεδο. Ακόμα και αν ο Λέπουρας αρχίσει να με στολίζει με όποια 'όμορφα λόγια' του έρθουν στο μυαλό, εκείνη την ώρα, σε πρώτη φάση, απλούστατα, θα του ζητήσω να μου τεκμηριώσει τα όσα 'ωραία' μου γράφει! Εννοείται, πως, αν δεν 'χτύπησε' κάποια κρίση σχιζοφρένειας εκείνη την ώρα, δεν θα έχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να μου γράψει: "Γιώργο, εκεί γράφεις π@@@ριές γι' αυτόν τον λόγο, εκεί μας ρεζιλεύεις/βρίζεις όλους μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, και εκεί γράφεις μα@@@@κίες διότι ...αυτό, αυτό και αυτό! That's all! "

Ωστόσο, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε όλοι: Τελείως άλλα σημαίνει ο "Σεβασμός" και άλλα ο "Φόβος"!!!!
Ο Σεβασμός αδέλφια, κερδίζεται, με πολύν ιδρώτα και θυσία! Για να φτάσω στο επίπεδο να με σεβαστεί ο φίλος Τσιμπίδας, οφείλω *πρώτα* να του δείξω, έμπρακτα, ότι τον σέβομαι εγώ! Διαφορετικά δεν θα έχουμε ούτε δυνατότητα Αλληλοεμπιστοσύνης, ούτε δυνατότητα Συνεργασίας, ούτε τίποτα!!!
Στη δυνατότητα Αλληλοσεβασμού βρίσκεται, το πρωταρχικό σημείο διαφοράς, του Ανθρώπου από το Κτήνος!
*Σεβαστείτε, προκειμένου να σας Σεβαστούν!
*Αν θα βασιστείτε, στη Βία (με όποια της μορφή), και στον Φόβο, θα είστε πάντα σε ένα καραούλι αναγκαστικά σε ετοιμότητα, για το "Πότε θα σας επιτεθεί ο άλλος, που, στο μεταξύ, έγινε ισχυρότερος!

----------


## DGeorge

Καλημερίζω τα παιδόπουλα της διαχείρισης, που -και καλά- θέλουν να δείξουν ότι ξενυχτούν για μας  :whistle:  :whistle:  :whistle: 
Κάποιος εδωμέσα, τρίβομαι στη γκλίτσα του τσομπάνη για καν'να *ban-άκι*  :whistle:  :whistle:

----------


## MacGyver

Το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι χρειάζονται το καφενείο τους,  να πούνε καμιά άσχετη κουβέντα , εξού και η μεγάλη συμμετοχή στα δύο γενικά θέματα, όπως και στο φβ και άλλα παρόμοια.
Όμως όπως έλεγαν και οι παππούδες μου : Μέτρον άριστον!
Σύνεση  και στα επαγγελματικά και στο καφενείο.

----------


## DGeorge

> ....Όμως όπως έλεγαν και οι παππούδες μου : *Μέτρον άριστον!*...



...Οι 'παπούδες' όλων μας το έλεγαν αυτό!
Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα! Το Θέμα αυτό δεν είναι για να ξεδώσω, να εκτονωθώ κλπ. Το Θέμα γράφει σαφέστατα και συγκεκριμένα περί ποίων ζητημάτων αναφέρεται!
Τώρα... Αν θέλω εγώ, και πλακώνομαι εδωμέσα μαζί σου, έχω παραβιάσει τα πάντα, καθώς διαθέτω τη βασική νοημοσύνη, ώστε να κατανοήσω, πως εδωμέσα δεν είναι χώρος για να ξεκατινιαστούμε! Όπως πολύ καλά έγραψες: *...Σύνεση!!!*

----------


## leosedf

> *3)* Να θυμάσαι, ότι είναι *τρεις* Εθελοντές, οικογενειάρχες, και εργαζόμενοι. Όπως επίσης δεν θυμάμαι να είδα κάπου, ότι κάποιος από αυτούς έχει δηλώσει ΘΕΟΣ!



E.... Συγνώμη, άγαμος ημίθεος εδώ.

----------

SRF (19-02-18)

----------


## lepouras

> E.... Συγνώμη, άγαμος ημίθεος εδώ.



ξέχασες και μετριόφρον....  :Lol: 


αν και με την πρώτη φευγαλέα ματιά που το διάβασα νόμιζα ότι έλεγε 

άγαρμπος ημίτρελος........... ποιο κοντά στην αλήθεια θα έπεφτε...  :hahahha:

----------


## tsimpidas

> Ο Σεβασμός αδέλφια, κερδίζεται, με πολύν ιδρώτα και θυσία! Για να φτάσω στο επίπεδο να με σεβαστεί ο φίλος Τσιμπίδας, οφείλω *πρώτα* να του δείξω, έμπρακτα, ότι τον σέβομαι εγώ! Διαφορετικά δεν θα έχουμε ούτε δυνατότητα Αλληλοεμπιστοσύνης, ούτε δυνατότητα Συνεργασίας, ούτε τίποτα!!!ς!








> Έχεις δύο εναλλακτικές επιλογές: *1)* Είτε εγκαταλείπεις και χάνεις τη δουλειά σου (ίσως), είτε *2)* Προσπαθείς μεθοδικά, με υπομονή και πραότητα, να αποδείξεις την ορθότητα της ιδέας σου!



O σεβασμός αποδίδεται πάντα [από έμενα]σε οποίον αξίζει.
και εσύ Γιώργο αξίζεις.

Έχεις και τρίτη εναλλακτικη,= Να ανοίξεις δικό σου μαγαζί και να δοκιμάσεις-στεις για το αν εσύ θα ήσουν καλύτερο αφεντικό.
Αν αποτυχεις θα έχεις εσύ την ευθύνη και κανείς άλλος.
Αν αποτύχει το αφεντικό σου πολυ πιθανό να πει οτι του φταίγανε οι εργάτες του.

τι το έχουμε το ελληνικό δαιμόνιο ?

----------


## DGeorge

> ...Έχεις και τρίτη εναλλακτικη,= Να ανοίξεις δικό σου μαγαζί και να δοκιμάσεις-στεις για το αν εσύ θα ήσουν καλύτερο αφεντικό....



Εκεί θα πρέπει να έχεις τα απαραίτητα τουλάχιστον: Κάποιο κεφάλαιο άναρξης, κάποια αρκετή πείρα οργάνωσης του όοποιου μαγαζιού, κλπ.
Προσωπικά, δεν διστάζω να το δηλώσω/ομολογήσω, έπεσα σε πολλά σφάλματα, υποβαθμίζοντας, μόνος τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό! Δεν άξιζα πάντα τον σεβασμό που γράφεις, αλλά ακόμα και τώρα υπάρχουν φίλοι-μέλη, για τους οποίοιυς δεν είμαι άξιος σεβασμού! Γι' αυτό, βλέπεις, ότι δεν έχω στρογγυλοκαθίσει στον καναπέ μου, πάνω στις 'δάφνες' υου Σεβασμού!!!!! *Σαφώς Όχι!!
*Οφείλω να ξεκαθαρίσω π.χ. στον Παναγιώτη (Panoss), ότι δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό εναντίον του, ή εναντίον οιουδήποτε εδωμέσα. Οφείλω, να πείσω όσους περισσότερους μπορώ, ότι θα ήθελα μαζί τους τις καλύτερες δυνατόν φιλικές σχέσεις!
Προσπαθώντας να έρθω στη θέση τους, κατανοώντας τους όσο γίνεται περσσότερο, οφείλω να προσπαθήσω -τουλάχιστον- να κατανοήσω/προβλέψω τις αντιδράσεις τους! Έτσι κερδίζεται ο σεβασμός! ...Με διαρκή επαγρύπνηση!
Προσωπικά, επίσης έχω -για να μην γράψω απόλυτη- τουλάχιστον την μέγιστη επιστοσύνη προς την Ομάδα Διαχείρισης.
Τυχαίνει να έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά τόσον τον κ. Κωνσταντίνο (Leosedf), o οποίος 'την έχει δει' "Απόλλων Υπερβόρειος"  :Tongue2: , όσο και τον αξιοτιμότατο κ. Λέπουρα, τον οποίον πάρα πολύ ευκολα συνειδητοποιείς, ότι: "Είναι καλύτερα να τον Ντύνεις, παρά να τον Ταϊζεις!"  :Tongue2: 
Ωστόσο, πέρα από καλαμπούρι μου έδειξαν αμέσως, ότι πρόκειται για αξιοπιστότατα άτομα.
Για τον 3ο της Τρόϊκας, εδώ, δεν έχω άποψη κατά πρόσωπο.
Βέβαια διαβάζω, ότι ο 'Υπερβόρειος Απόλλων' μάς δηλώνει ευθέως "Άγαμος και Ημίθεος", και διάβασε αμέσως αποκάτω την απάντηση του κ. Λέπουρα... Και σε ρωτώ ποιός από τους δύο έχει 'πάρει περισσότερη κλίση' - ποιός γέρνει περισσότερο;; :hahahha: 

Με τη βία, προφανώς, είναι μάταιη κάθε προσπάθειά μου να σε πείσω!! ....Ωστόσο, αν θέλεις/μπορείς, πίστεψέ με, ότι είναι φοβερά δεκτικοί σε συζητήσεις για ιδέες από οποιονδήποτε. π.χ. εμένα... Αρκεί:
*1)* Να τις στηρίζω/βασίζω κάπου... και
*2)* Να δείχνω προφανή σεβασμό, προς όλην την προσπάθεια

Στο τέλος, φίλε μου, προσπάθησε κι εσύ, να βάλεις τον εαυτόν σου στη θέση τους!  :Wink: 
Ακόμα κι αυτός μας ο διάλογος, έστω και λίγο, είναι ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ HLEKTRONIKA.GR! :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Έλα λέγετε τώρα ποιος θέλει να γίνει συντονιστής, απλά και ξεκάθαρα και δημοκρατικά οπως το θέλατε.
Οποιος θέλει να δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον ας το δηλώσει εδώ να κάνουμε μια λίστα και να δούμε τι θα παίξει. Ίσως κάνουμε και κανένα poll να δούμε οταν έχουμε ονόματα.

Καλύτερο δεν το θέλατε? Εδώ να σας δω.

----------


## kioan

Αυτόν που θέλω εγώ για συντονιστή, έχει φάει ban από όλα τα forum (εσωτερικού/εξωτερικού) εκτός από το δικό του  :Rolleyes:

----------


## DGeorge

> Έλα λέγετε τώρα ποιος θέλει να γίνει συντονιστής, απλά και ξεκάθαρα και δημοκρατικά οπως το θέλατε.
> Οποιος θέλει να δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον ας το δηλώσει εδώ να κάνουμε μια λίστα και να δούμε τι θα παίξει. Ίσως κάνουμε και κανένα poll να δούμε οταν έχουμε ονόματα.
> 
> Καλύτερο δεν το θέλατε? Εδώ να σας δω.



Επειδή τη σακουλεύτηκα από τότε, ότι γύρω-γύρω ερχόταν κατά 'δω η δουλειά, προσωπικά μερίμνησα να είμαι σαφής/συνεπής από 
*τότε*... :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:

----------


## kioan

Μιας και το ανέφερα, ορίστε η κατανομή μηνυμάτων ανά εγγεγραμμένο χρήστη, για όλους τους εγγεγραμμένους χρήστες του forum:

Στον άξονα Χ όλα τα εγγεγραμμένα μέλη. Στον άξονα Υ, σε λογαριθμική κλίμακα ώστε να μπορεί να απεικονιστεί, ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων.



Αναρωτιέμαι αν ανάμεσα στους 19 υπάρχουν ηλεκτρολόγοι που θα μπορούσαν να αποχωρήσουν για να αναπτυχθεί περαιτέρω  :Tongue2:

----------


## DGeorge

> Μιας και το ανέφερα, ορίστε η κατανομή μηνυμάτων ανά εγγεγραμμένο χρήστη, για όλους τους εγγεγραμμένους χρήστες του forum:
> 
> Στον άξονα Χ όλα τα εγγεγραμμένα μέλη. Στον άξονα Υ, σε λογαριθμική κλίμακα ώστε να μπορεί να απεικονιστεί, ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων.
> 
> _Εικόνα_
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν ανάμεσα στους 19 υπάρχουν ηλεκτρολόγοι που θα μπορούσαν να αποχωρήσουν για να αναπτυχθεί περαιτέρω



Καλά μας έλεγαν στα διαλείμματα μαθημάτων 'Στατιστικής και Πιθανοτήτων', ότι : "Πάντα υπάρχει η περίπτωση, να βάλεις τους Αριθμούς, να σου πουν αυτά, που *Εσύ* θέλεις να σου πουν!" :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 





> Αυτόν που θέλω εγώ για συντονιστή, έχει φάει ban από  όλα τα forum (εσωτερικού/εξωτερικού) εκτός από το δικό του



Σε ποιόν αναφέρεται ρε παιδιά κι έβρεξε LIKE :Confused1:

----------


## Panoss

Τολμάς να λες ότι δεν Τον ξέρεις;
Τολμάς να λες ότι δεν ξέρεις για Ποιον μιλάμε;
ΠΩΣ ΤΟΛΜΑΣ; :Cursing:  ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΛΑΣΦΗΜΕΙΑ, Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΤΙΜΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΑΝΟΗΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## Satcom

> Οφείλω να ομολογήσω άγνοια περί Κυριάκου! Οπότε δεν μπορώ και να εκφέρω οποιαδήποτε άποψη!



Την άγνοια την ομολόγησες αλλά αυτό είναι το μισό βήμα!
Οφείλεις να ενημερωθείς άμεσα, πριν ο εξαγριωμένος Panoss κόψει την άλυσο! :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## DGeorge

*1)* 



> Τολμάς να λες ότι δεν Τον ξέρεις;
> Τολμάς να λες ότι δεν ξέρεις για Ποιον μιλάμε;
> ΠΩΣ ΤΟΛΜΑΣ; ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΛΑΣΦΗΜΕΙΑ, Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΤΙΜΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΑΝΟΗΣΕΙΣ.
> 
> Εικόνα...



Αν είναι να με τιμωρήσει ο Θεός απ' ευθείας, μόλις μπήκε άλλο ένα στη λίστα!

*2)* 



> Την άγνοια την ομολόγησες αλλά αυτό είναι το μισό βήμα!
> Οφείλεις να ενημερωθείς άμεσα, πριν ο εξαγριωμένος Panoss κόψει την άλυσο!......



Θεότατε Πάνο (Panoss).... Δηλώ γονυπετώς: " Ήμαρτον Ώ Νεφεληγερέτα Ζεύ!!!!  Πέμψον την σήν θυγατέραν Αθηνά, ίνα φωτίσει την εμήν εσκοτισμένην διάνοιαν, διά της σφής Σοφίας! "  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 
Φτάνει, ή να βάλω κι άλλα; Πού τα θυμήθηκα ο κίναιδος;  :hahahha:

----------


## Panoss

Ζητάς, οίκτο, είναι κι αυτό ένα βήμα. Δηλώνεις αμαρτωλός;

----------

DGeorge (19-02-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Ζητάς, οίκτο, είναι κι αυτό ένα βήμα. Δηλώνεις αμαρτωλός;
> Εικόνα



Όχι μόνον οίκτο, αλλά και φώτιση ζητώ! Δηλώνω αμαρτωλός, και Αρματωλός και ό,τι θέλεις.... :Laugh: 
Όμως αν είναι να ξεφύγουμε λίγο από το θέμα, πηγαίνοντάς το μία κατά Λάρισα μεριά. καλύτερα να μετακομίσουμε την παρένθεσην αυτή στο "Θέμα για Εξαέρωση".
Καλή-πολύ καλή η πλάκα δεν λέω... Ας κρατήσουμε, ωστόσο και κάποιο ίχνος σοβαρότητας! :whistle:  :whistle:  :whistle: 
Λοιπόν:
*1)* Σε πρώτη φάση ας μου πει κι εμένα κάποιος σε ποιόν αναφέρεστε, και
*2)* Σε δεύτερη φάση ρίξτε κι εσείς *καμμιάν καλήν ιδέα* για το Θέμα βρε παιδόπουλα!

----------


## leosedf

Ονόματα δε βλέπω και θα σας πάρω για παρλαπίπες.

----------


## DGeorge

> Ονόματα δε βλέπω και θα σας πάρω για παρλαπίπες.



Μάλλον θα εννοείς: "Ονόματα εθελοντών δεν βλέπεις"!
Τώρα λοιπόν, ως Συνταξιούχος, δηλώνω με κάθε επισημότητα την επιθυμία μου να συμβάλω σε Θέματα, που θα με κρίνετε ως ικανό να βοηθήσω!
_Πέρα, λοιπόν, και από το καλαμπούρι μου με τον 'Εξορκιστή', από εμένα μπορείτε να υπολογίζετε σε μία δήλωση υποψηφιότητας!_

Και σε παρακαλώ... Όχι Παρλαπίπας..... Απλώς Φαμφάρας, ή Φαφλατάς

----------


## Panoss

Ο λαός μίλησε.

----------


## kioan

> Ονόματα δε βλέπω και θα σας πάρω για παρλαπίπες.



Εσύ τράβα πάρε κανένα fluke πρώτα και μετά τα ξαναλέμε  :Lol:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## mikemtb

Τυχαία σε Ηλεκτρολογικά μαγαζι: 
http://www.elec-tec.gr/

Κανένας όμως δεν το ήξερε από μας εδω μέσα?? ??

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

el greco 1 (24-02-18)

----------


## lepouras

> Τυχαία σε Ηλεκτρολογικά μαγαζι: 
> http://www.elec-tec.gr/
> 
> Κανένας όμως δεν το ήξερε από μας εδω μέσα?? ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



πριν λίγο γύρισα από εκεί. αλλά γιατί να το αναφέρουμε? να μας κατηγορούν ότι  διαφημίζουμε και την σφηκοφωλιά μας?

----------


## mikemtb

> πριν λίγο γύρισα από εκεί. αλλά γιατί να το αναφέρουμε? να μας κατηγορούν ότι  διαφημίζουμε και την σφηκοφωλιά μας?



Εντυπώσεις? 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...618#post835618

----------


## moutoulos

Μιχάλη το θέμα σου (Για ένα Καλύτερο 'Hlektronika.gr') συγχωνεύτηκε με το εδώ παρόμοιου τίτλου θέμα.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ



----------


## mikemtb

Moutoulos: Ευχαριστώ. (Πάντως όταν το έψαξα -Από tapatalk- δεν μου το εμφάνιζε στο /επιπροσθετα/Γενική συζήτηση και σκέφτηκα πάει πήγε στον κουβά το θεμα)
Lepouras: τοπιασα, ούτε την βενζίνη δεν αξίζει 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Moutoulos: Ευχαριστώ. (Πάντως όταν το έψαξα -Από tapatalk- δεν μου το εμφάνιζε στο /επιπροσθετα/Γενική συζήτηση και σκέφτηκα πάει πήγε στον κουβά το θεμα)
> Lepouras: τοπιασα, ούτε την βενζίνη δεν αξίζει 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



εντάξει. όπως είπα δεν είναι όπως κάποτε παλιά. αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αξίζει. απλά εξαρτάτε αν ψάχνεις κάτι. αν πας απλά για να δεις αν κυκλοφόρησε τίποτα καινούργιο στην αγορά τότε ναι μην πας. κάτι λίγα ίσως βρεις και αυτά μπορεί να μην σε ενδιαφέρουν.

----------

mikemtb (25-02-18)

----------


## street

welcome back (!) μετα απο τοσες σελιδες βγαλατε συμπερασμα οτι  χρειαζονται νεοι συντονιστες και ειναι αποριας αξιο γιατι καταληξατε σε  τετοιο συμπερασμα μετα απο 26 σελιδες ! οι συντονιστες που υπαρχουν  ειναι μια χαρα ευπροσδεκτοι και νεοι ! το θεμα ειναι το τι εμφανιζετε  στην αρχικη σελιδα του φορα ! κανεις δεν ειπε να μην υπαρχουν τα  ηλεκτρολογικα η γενικη συζητηση κλπ , παιρνω πισω το 2 αν και δεν θα  επρεπε μιας και χωριστηκε το σαιτ ! η πρωτη μουρη πρεπει να ειναι αμιγως  ... ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ! πχ avclub πρωτη μουρη σχετικα , myphone το ιδιο ,  thelab το ιδιο ,4troxoi το ιδιο ,moto το ιδιο , michanikos ηλεκτρολογοι  (ε? ασε ειμαι μεσης εκπαιδευσης δεν με παιρνουν εκει αλλα στο  ηλεκτρονικα το παιζω εξυπνακιας και βγαζω κανα μεροκαματο  :Lol: )  bourdela.com ? το ιδιο κλπ κλπ .... ολα αυτα τα φορα εχουν και  υποκατηγοριες με ολα αυτα , η πρωτη μουρη ομως ειναι με αυτο που  αντιπροσωπευουν ! , το φορουμ χρειαζετε *διαχειριστη* και οχι συντονιστυς   υπερσυντονιστες κλπ, οι υπαρχοντες κανουν μια χαρα την δουλεια τους και  ειναι αποριας αξιο οτι μετα απο 26 σελιδες δεν το καταλαβαινουν το  προβλημα ! το καταλαβαινουν αλλα υπεκφευγουν με ασχετα και χα χα χα και  χου χου χου ....

----------


## leosedf

Ξύπνησες?
Ε κάνε ένα φόρουμ και διαχειρίσου το.

----------


## SV1EDG

Επειδή ίσως έχει ειπωθεί αλλά να το έχω χάσει, γιατί από την πρώτη σελίδα βγήκαν η παρουσίαση κατασκευών ?

----------


## chip

Η επισκευή ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών βοηθάει πάρα πολύ στην κατανόηση των ηλεκτρονικών. Είναι ένας είδος εργαστηρίου εκμάθησης ηλεκτρονικών. 
Για το λόγω αυτό το κομμάτι της επισκευής ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών θα πρέπει να επιστρέψει στο hlektronika.gr και το howtofixit.gr να έχει όλες τις άλλες επισκευές πέραν των ηλεκτρονικών.
Άλλωστε, έτσι θα ήταν και περισσότερο πιθανόν να επιλυθεί κάποιο θέμα επισκευής αφού πιστεύω ότι το hlektronika.gr έχει περισσότερη επισκεψημότητα από τα μέλη που ενδιαφέρονται για ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## tsimpidas

> .



Δημήτρη υπάρχει φίλε κατανόηση αλλά δες το όπως άρχισα να το βλέπω εγώ, σε αυτο το φορουμ η σχεση μας με τα υπολυπα μελη και με το ίδιο το φόρουμ ειναι όπως μια σχέση ενός ζευγαριού,, πάντα ο ένας θα ηθελε κάτι παραπάνω από τον άλλο και τούμπαλιν όμως 
το κάθε εταίρο έχει κάποια όρια,, έτσι δινει λίγο ο ένας - λίγο ο άλλος και η σχέση διατηρητε ζυγίζοντας περισσοτερο τα καλα απο τα κακα.


όπως σε κάθε σχέση αν η γυναικά είναι άσχημη και ο άντρας έχει μικρο πουλάκι ζυγίζουμε περισσοτερο τα υπέρ αλλά 
κάνουμε και απιστίες για να ολοκληρωσουμε τις ανάγκες μας.

πάντα υπαρχουν και τα διαζυγία,

μια καλή απάντηση για το θέμα έλαβα από τον nepomuk που με έκανε να σκεφτώ τα παραπάνω.





> Εισαι πολυ πιο παλιος απο μενα στα ηλεκτρονικα , εναν χωρο εν γενει ανοικτο - δημοκρατικο .Σπανια θα σου βαλει χερι ο διαχειριστης , ιδιως αν πας "να τη βγεις " σε παλιους συναδελφους του.
> 
> Ζητηθηκε νομιζω το γνωστικο σου αντικειμενο , με το τι καταγινεσαι , αν εχεις πιασει ποτε κολλητηρι , κατσαβιδι , πολυμετρο , αν ξερεις απο βεσπα , κβαζαρς και τι εστι κβαντικο φυστικι αιγινητικο.
> Κατα τα λοιπα ουτε ελεγχος κοινωνικων φρονηματων γινεται εδω , ουτε ζητουνται διευθυνσεις και τηλεφωνα , ουτε πιστοποιητικα επαγγελματικης επαρκειας . Καλη καρδια μονο .




δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα, κρατάμε τουλάχιστον τα καλύτερα.

----------


## SRF

> Δημήτρη υπάρχει φίλε κατανόηση αλλά δες το όπως άρχισα να το βλέπω εγώ, σε αυτο το φορουμ η σχεση μας με τα υπολυπα μελη και με το ίδιο το φόρουμ ειναι όπως μια σχέση ενός ζευγαριού,, πάντα ο ένας θα ηθελε κάτι παραπάνω από τον άλλο και τούμπαλιν όμως 
> το κάθε εταίρο έχει κάποια όρια,, έτσι δινει λίγο ο ένας - λίγο ο άλλος και η σχέση διατηρητε ζυγίζοντας περισσοτερο τα καλα απο τα κακα.
> 
> 
> όπως σε κάθε σχέση αν η γυναικά είναι άσχημη και ο άντρας έχει μικρο πουλάκι ζυγίζουμε περισσοτερο τα υπέρ αλλά 
> κάνουμε και απιστίες για να ολοκληρωσουμε τις ανάγκες μας.
> 
> πάντα υπαρχουν και τα διαζυγία,
> 
> ...



χιλιοτραγουδισμένο άλλωστε!!!

----------


## street

> Ξύπνησες?
> Ε κάνε ένα φόρουμ και διαχειρίσου το.



απαντηση ειναι τωρα  αυτο ρε χαμενε ? πες απλα δεν γινετε και τελος να το ξερουμε ! οχι δεν  θα κανω φορουμ διοτι δεν ειναι η δουλεια μου και δεν εχω χρονο για κατι  τετοιο, και δεν ειμαι 20 χρονων οπως και εσυ αλλα ουτε ειμαι και  φοιτητης να εχω απλετο χρονο ,ερασιτεχνες , φοιτητες πληροφορικαριοι   εδω μεσα υπαρχουν αρκετοι που θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν και θα επαιρναν  και μια εμπειρια διαχειρισης μεγαλων φορα ας πουμε ...η vbulletin ειναι  του 2008 ( οχι οτι εχει κατι ).... εχουμε 2018 ! 10 χρονια ! , το θεμα  ειναι εσεις τι θελετε να κανετε και να ξεκαθαρισετε την θεση σας ....!  υπενθυμιζω αποψεις πριν απο 14 χρονια ! η οποιες μπορει να εχουν αλαξει  ... δεκτων ... και εγω εχω αναθεωρησει πολλες απ τις αποψεις μου !    http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35341


χρονια πολλα  :Smile:

----------


## kioan

> η vbulletin ειναι  του 2008 ( οχι οτι εχει κατι ).... εχουμε 2018 !



Το vBulletin ως πακέτο λογισμικού δεν είναι του 2008, είναι ακόμη πιο παλιό! Είναι του 2000!!!  :Scared: 

...αλλά το vBulletin version 4.2.5 που υπάρχει εγκατεστημένο εδώ είναι του 2017, οπότε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ως και τις μέρες μας, μάλλον κάποιος με άπλετο χρόνο τρέχει όλες τις αναβαθμίσεις  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Και να σου θυμήσω επίσης οτι είμαι ίσως και μεγαλύτερος απο εσένα αν όχι περίπου το ίδιο. Δηλαδή αν εσύ δεν έχεις χρόνο τί να πούμε εμείς.

----------


## Gaou

> ... και μεγαλύτερος απο εσένα αν όχι περίπου το ίδιο. Δηλαδή αν εσύ δεν έχεις χρόνο τί να πούμε εμείς....



γιατι ρε παιδιά αντιστροφα μετράει ??

----------


## Samios60

> Και να σου θυμήσω επίσης οτι είμαι ίσως και μεγαλύτερος απο εσένα αν όχι περίπου το ίδιο. Δηλαδή αν εσύ δεν έχεις χρόνο τί να πούμε εμείς.



Κωνσταντινε δηλαδη ποσο εισαι κατω απο........20 χα χαχα

----------


## leosedf

Ναι 16........

----------

picdev (09-04-18)

----------


## lepouras

> Ναι 16........



Και μου ρίχνεις και 7 χρόνια.....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## manolena

> Ναι 16........







> Και μου ρίχνεις και 7 χρόνια.....



Κωνσταντίιιιινε!  Γιαννάκηηηηηη!  Που είστε παλιόπαιδα; Η κρεμούλα σας είναι έτοιμη! Νιάνιαρα!   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## lepouras

Ωχ ήρθε ο θείος Μάνος. Για σου θείοοοοο.  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

Γειά σου ανίψο Γιάννη! Για να δούμε, ο λαός εδώ απο ό,τι βλέπω έχει γκρίνιες. Κι ο Λεό αρχίζει και βερινιάζει, άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει... Πάντως, προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως αν δεν έχουμε να ασχοληθούμε με πραγματικά θέματα του αντικειμένου της κοινότητας, αρχίζουν και μας φταίνε όλα, μέχρι και το χρώμα της πλατφόρμας. Να το αλλάξετε, να το κάνετε ακαζού.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

> Γειά σου ανίψο Γιάννη! Για να δούμε, ο λαός εδώ απο ό,τι βλέπω έχει γκρίνιες. Κι ο Λεό αρχίζει και βερινιάζει, άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει... Πάντως, προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως αν δεν έχουμε να ασχοληθούμε με πραγματικά θέματα του αντικειμένου της κοινότητας, αρχίζουν και μας φταίνε όλα, μέχρι και το χρώμα της πλατφόρμας. Να το αλλάξετε, να το κάνετε ακαζού.



πουα με ροζ φωτακια  :Lol: .... μια χαρα ειναι το χρωμα , μια χαρα ειναι και το λειτουργικο του , τωρα οτι θα μπωρουσε να εχει καπιες ενωτητες πχ τι βρηκα στην ανακυκλωση τι εφτιαξα , επισησης μην ξεχναμε οτι και η κριση ειναι ενας σημαντικος παραγωντας ,πχ ο αλος δεν θα παει να παρει να ξωδεψει 100-200 ε για τροφοδοτικα και δεκτες και πομπους και λυχνιες,την στιγμη που αγωνια για το αυριο να πληρωσει το νοικι το νερο φως και οτι αλο του απωμενει ,ισος να ταισει και τα παιδακια του , πριν καμποσο καιρο και εγω πανε πωλα χρωνια  τωρα ηθελα να κατασκευασω εναν ενυσχυτη με λυχνιες μιλαμε για ετος 2000 περιπου  τα υλικα κοστος πανο κατο 1200ε  παγωσα  παρωτι ενταξι δουλια υπυρχε κοσμος ξοδευε αφιδος ενο τωρα σιωπη...

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Α ναμην το ξεχασω...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73229

----------


## nick1974

Να πω κι εγώ την εξυπνάδα μου που εκ των προτέρων δε πολυπιστευω να την σκεφτεί κανείς σοβαρά, θα θεωρούσα θετικότερο το howtofixit να ήταν ενωτητα  του hlektronika.gr ή έστω με κάποιο τρόπο να υπηρχε άμεση σύνδεση των δύο φόρουμ.
Απλά μια πρόταση κάνω για το πώς θα μου φαινόταν εμένα καλυτερο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## finos

καθιστέ ήσυχα παιδάκια ...θα φωνάξω την Δασκαλα   :Biggrin:

----------


## electron

> Να πω κι εγώ την εξυπνάδα μου που εκ των προτέρων δε πολυπιστευω να την σκεφτεί κανείς σοβαρά, θα θεωρούσα θετικότερο το howtofixit να ήταν ενωτητα  του hlektronika.gr ή έστω με κάποιο τρόπο να υπηρχε άμεση σύνδεση των δύο φόρουμ.
> Απλά μια πρόταση κάνω για το πώς θα μου φαινόταν εμένα καλυτερο
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Αυτό Νίκο το είχα προτείνει και γω παλιότερα όταν είχε πρωτοξεκινήσει το howtofixit, ωστόσο απάντηση δεν έλαβα ποτέ από τους αρμόδιους του site και δεν μιλώ για τους mods. Μόνο υποθετικά σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως έγινε καθαρά για θέμα εσόδων από banners, γιατί άλλο να έχεις ένα site κι άλλο δύο.

----------

nick1974 (10-04-18)

----------


## street

> Το vBulletin ως πακέτο λογισμικού δεν είναι του 2008, είναι ακόμη πιο παλιό! Είναι του 2000!!! 
> 
> ...αλλά το vBulletin version 4.2.5 που υπάρχει εγκατεστημένο εδώ είναι  του 2017, οπότε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ως και τις μέρες μας, μάλλον κάποιος  με άπλετο χρόνο τρέχει όλες τις αναβαθμίσεις



ναι εχεις δικιο δεν το εθεσα σωστα μιας και καποιος τρεχει αναβαθμισεις για εμας αλλα εμεις εχουμε μεινει στασιμοι στο 2008 ... :Lol:  πχ 
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71694 
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71684 

να ψαξω και απο δω κανενα λινκ ? αυτα ποιος θα τα διορθωσει ? ο υπερ  συντονιστης ? 




> Και να σου θυμήσω επίσης οτι είμαι ίσως και μεγαλύτερος απο εσένα αν όχι  περίπου το ίδιο. Δηλαδή αν εσύ δεν έχεις χρόνο τί να πούμε εμείς.



κοιταξε να δεις ... εε ηλικιακα ναι εισαι 3 χρονια μεγαλυτερος απο εμενα και θα μπορουσες να με πεις παρτα @@ , :Tongue2:   ... το σίγουρο ειναι οτι εγω την εχω μεγαλυτερη απο εσενα   :Lol:  οκ?  αντρακλα με ρωροποντιακο τετραγωνο παπουτσι στην μυτη  :Lol: 





> Αυτό Νίκο το είχα προτείνει και γω παλιότερα όταν είχε πρωτοξεκινήσει το  howtofixit, ωστόσο απάντηση δεν έλαβα ποτέ από τους αρμόδιους του site  και δεν μιλώ για τους mods.



ενα πουλακι μου ειπε οτι η ιστορια θα γραφτει  .... σε καποιο blog ...

----------


## street

καμια γνωμη δεν βλεπω παρα μονο χαχα και χαζα , εγω γκρινιαζω μονος ειμαι , λαο δεν ειδα ...

----------


## leosedf

Τι σου λέει αυτό?

----------


## Panoss

Ότι είναι ο Μεσίας.

----------


## kioan

> ερασιτεχνες , φοιτητες πληροφορικαριοι   εδω μεσα υπαρχουν αρκετοι που θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν και θα επαιρναν  και μια εμπειρια διαχειρισης μεγαλων φορα ας πουμε







> ναι εχεις δικιο δεν το εθεσα σωστα μιας και καποιος τρεχει αναβαθμισεις για εμας αλλα εμεις εχουμε μεινει στασιμοι στο 2008 ... πχ 
> http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71694 
> http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71684 
> να ψαξω και απο δω κανενα λινκ ? αυτα ποιος θα τα διορθωσει ? ο υπερ  συντονιστης ?




Οπότε ιδανικά θα ήθελες ένα forum (βασικά όχι ένα άλλο οποιοδήποτε forum, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο να μετατραπεί): 
με τους δικούς σου όρους πρόσβασης, δηλαδή να μην επιτρέπονται όλοι όσοι δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικοί
(Αλήθεια ερασιτέχνες/μαθητές/φοιτητές να δέχεται ή να περιμένουμε να τελειώσουν τη σχολή πρώτα; Τους υπόλοιπους πως θα τους ελέγχουμε; Να ζητάμε επικυρωμένο αντίγραφο πτυχίου κατά την εγγραφή; )με το server administration να γίνεται αφιλοκερδώς από κάποιον ερασιτέχνη/φοιτητή/πληροφορικάριο με ελεύθερο χρόνο
(Αλήθεια του πληροφορικάριου administrator θα του επέτρεπες την πρόσβαση σε ένα forum του οποίου όπως λες και εσύ επανειλημμένως ο τίτλος του παραπέμπει πως είναι μόνο για ηλεκτρονικούς; )με helpdesk να λύνει προβλήματα encoding στους υπολογιστές και τους browsers των χρηστών τουμε κάποιον να πληρώνει για όλα τα παραπάνω ώστε να είναι δωρεάν η πρόσβαση για τα μέλη του (όσα τέλος πάντων επιτρέψεις να εγγραφούν)



Επίσης και κάτι τελευταίο... Έστω ότι πετάμε έξω τους ηλεκτρολόγους, με τους μόδιστρους και τους λοιπούς με στυλιστικές ανησυχίες τι πρέπει να κάνουμε; Αυτοί έχουν θέση σε ένα forum ηλεκτρονικών;  :Wink: 




> οκ? αντρακλα με ρωροποντιακο τετραγωνο παπουτσι στην μυτη

----------


## vasilllis

καλημερα
εδω και καμια εβδομαδα εχει χαθει η γραμμη με τα 'κουμπια' στo site-νεα μηνυματα ,σημερινα μηνυματα,τελευταιες αγγελιες ,προσωπικα μηνυματα κλπ-
Πρεπει να κανω κλικ σε καποιο 'κουμπι' απο την επανω γραμμη για να κανει ανανεωση να εμφανιστουν.Αυτο μου συμβαινει σε δυο υπολογιστες(windows 10 chrome).Μονο σε εμενα συμβαινει?

----------

Gaou (24-04-19), 

gRooV (26-04-19)

----------


## Ste7ios

Όχι, δεν είσαι ο μόνος... Πρέπει να πας στην αρχική για να τα δεις. Άβολο...

Καλό θα ήταν να επανέλθουν.

----------

Gaou (24-04-19), 

gRooV (26-04-19)

----------


## antonis_p

Στα "χαρίζονται" δεν μπορεί να αναρτηθεί απάντηση ή να γίνει διόρθωση.
Ούτε να επισημαίνεται πως αυτό που χαρίζεται έχει δοθεί.

----------

Gaou (24-10-19), 

mikemtb (24-10-19), 

sotron1 (24-10-19)

----------


## agis68

παιδες καλησπέρα, διάβασα ολα τα ποστ αλλά κάτι μου διαφεύγει: Τι ακριβώς συζητάμε εδώ μέσα γιατί έχασα τη μπάλα!!!

----------


## Samios60

πολιτικοικονομικοτεχνικοιστοριες

----------


## leosedf

Εσύ έληξες? Πάρε μια δωρεάν ανανέωση.

----------

